# What is the "Meaning" behind your AT name?



## swoosh (Nov 7, 2005)

*Swoosh*

Use to work for Nike, have a ton of clothes with the Nike swoosh on them. Friends started to call mw swoosh


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

Nobody can pronounce it.


----------



## outdoorsman91 (Jul 28, 2004)

I cosider myself and outdoorsman, and graduated in '91...BORING I know, but I've been using it on ebay and in other forums for so long........


----------



## torqueless (May 14, 2006)

I used to go by ArcherKS. I wanted the user name archer but it was always taken so I started adding KS for Kansas to it.

Now I go by torqueless which is the name of the bow grips that I make.

Dave


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

It's what they started calling me at work, they just added an "ly" to my last name and it stuck.


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

ButchA is my family nickname and last name initial. It's all over the place too. Believe me, if you go onto another internet forum somewhere, and notice another "ButchA" posting on there, you can be assured, 99.9999999% it is me.


----------



## Daniel BOOM (Dec 19, 2005)

Selil said:


> Nobody can pronounce it.



Yours is one i've wondered about hehe.
Might as well fess up mine.

Before I even had plans to join AT, I had been lurking on the forums. One day I saw a post by Daniel Boone, but I accidentally misread his name as "Daniel Boom" and then I laughed for about 10 mins because I thought it was a funny play on the Daniel Boone name. Then when I looked again I saw it actually did say Daniel Boone, so I got mad and while on the way to work later that day I thought to myself "That name was to funny not to be real, later I will make that into an AT name." So there, I ended all speculation about people who think I enjoy blowing stuff up.


----------



## Stratcat (Dec 5, 2005)

*User names*

Mine is simple. I play a Fender Stratocaster guitar. I thought it had a nice ring to it.


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

*There was a time*

in my archery past when X's were almost automatic,now they seem to be more of a Quest thus.......XQuest.


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

I was training my Brittany for birds and was working on the whoa comand


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

NY - Where I live

911 - What I do

Bowhunter - What I am 

Made qworld famous among forums all over the Internet due to internet access at work and long tours!:wink:


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

*ummm dont know*

I wana be a *******...well kinda am. love archery and my first cows tag number was S29 so my fav # is 29....


----------



## El Cheapo (May 2, 2006)

*Viva EL CHEAPO!*

I'm proud of being CHEAP! I consider myself to be an economic pirate. Maybe even an economic terrorist (ha,ha,ha).


----------



## 2ndseasonhunter (Aug 17, 2005)

well it was my 2nd season when i signed up i wish i could change it now:sad: since its my 3rd:wink:


----------



## Daniel BOOM (Dec 19, 2005)

El Cheapo said:


> I'm proud of being CHEAP! I consider myself to be an economic pirate. Maybe even an economic terrorist (ha,ha,ha).


Haha your name is awesome.


----------



## Daniel BOOM (Dec 19, 2005)

Selil said:


> Nobody can pronounce it.


Also what the quote under your name say? Is it Latin? Looks like Latin. I took Latin, I can recognize it, but not read it, lol.


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*User name*

Well Robin Hood was a skinny bloke in tights and that ain't me... Friar Tuck is shorter, stouter and second only to Robin Hood in shooting a bow. Plus I don't mind the odd ale.


----------



## Lifer (Jul 24, 2002)

Been involved in the archery industry for about 23 years now.....guess that qualifies me as a Lifer.


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

saber- first martin bow i have owned
xxx- something that comes natural when u shoot a martin


----------



## Always_peekin (Aug 4, 2005)

*Always_peekin*

I used to have a real problem with trying to watch where my arrow went as i released. Now thats fixed and i'm just a peekin tom.


----------



## tree stand (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm 6-9in tall.Nuff said


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

Mine's pretty self explainatory... :tongue: 

It's the question I ask the most at the 3D courses.... From behind the target, of course. :darkbeer:

If it would have fit.. I would have used the first question I use at the 3d course..

Just how far do you think that is?


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

Been my nickname since I was a freshman in highschool.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 7, 2005)

Name of my business


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

Daniel BOOM said:


> Also what the quote under your name say? Is it Latin? Looks like Latin. I took Latin, I can recognize it, but not read it, lol.



Lege atque lacrima is latin for "read'em and weep"


Selil is a few things.

The first name of a lot of people from India.

The name of a Ruzzian Czar that killed like 2.5 million people.

The name of a long time ago sunk boat.

The name of a web domain www.selil.com since like 1996-7

and my last name backwards.


----------



## WVbowsmith (Nov 14, 2005)

*Well.....*

WVbowsmith

WV is where I Live

bow is self explanitory

smith is my last name

That is the direct meaning
The secondary meaning...bowsmith...like black smith....only I work with bows...

J


----------



## Wonderboy (May 17, 2004)

My employer........the bread man!


----------



## Daniel BOOM (Dec 19, 2005)

Selil said:


> Lege atque lacrima is latin for "read'em and weep"
> 
> 
> Selil is a few things.
> ...



The Russian Czar is spelled Soleil isnt it? And he aint got nothin' on Ivan.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Well .....*

My initials JK

and my other hobby:wink:


----------



## rangerunner (Feb 20, 2003)

I use to have an indoor archery range,,


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

I shoot an ULTRAtec and my other hobby is my ULTRA Classic. 2 Ultras.


----------



## nhshadowman (Apr 25, 2006)

*Nhshadowman*

NH - The state I live in
Shad is my name
"o man" is what people say when I tell them my name is NOT Chad.
Name kinda stuck after a while


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

*name*

Whenever I hunt with someone and your at that place in the woods where you split up and go your own way to your stand, rather than saying "good luck" I have always said "shoot straight". Soooo, there it is.


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

Took it before some bleeding heart liberal PETA freak did,....and to stir the pot:wink:


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

ISAA---- Iowa State Archery Association
Archer with in the State
ISAA_Archer

John


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

6'7, 275 pounds and Initials.Easy enuf?


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Hello fellow Fender player... My name took me a long time to come up with. It is my nickname and my last name. Talk about lame. I should change it to clowntherapist. That would make you all wonder


Stratcat said:


> Mine is simple. I play a Fender Stratocaster guitar. I thought it had a nice ring to it.


----------



## lineman309 (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm a journeyman lineman out of IBEW Local 309


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Archery is what i like to do.
Charlie is my name>>>-------> AC for short


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

What did the 5 fingers say to the face?


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

*Smokin' Dually*

WAS SHOOTING BLACK KNIGHTS WHEN I SIGNED UP:flame:


----------



## smakdown (Dec 9, 2005)

well i picked smakdown from realtree roadtrips. waddell is always putting the smakdown on those deer and coincidently that is what i have been trying to do also, so it kinda fit?:


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Joe Paterno*

Joe Paterno, Mr. Old School.:darkbeer:


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

*Alwayslookin*

Cause I am alwayslookin for something .

A new bow
Deer as I drive........my best friend once said "Who, him, he is always lookin."

And I am.


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

it's my name. besides, Daniel BOOM was already taken.


----------



## 12Cedars (Aug 4, 2004)

when I hunt with my recurve I need 12cedars in my quiver to get through the day. lol


----------



## Daniel BOOM (Dec 19, 2005)

Scottie said:


> it's my name. besides, Daniel BOOM was already taken.


Its already taken captain!


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Recordkeeper - 

I am a forensic accountant for the US Treasury Dept.

When my kids were little, I couldn't make myself admit that I have such a dull career. So I told my kids that for a living, I killed people for their pocket change. I travel a lot, and always just toss my change in my suitcase....and used to let the kids go through the suitcase every few weeks and get the change.

I always expected a call from a second grade teacher telling me about what little RK Jr., or RKgirl claimed their daddy did during show and tell, but it never happened.:wink:


----------



## Daniel BOOM (Dec 19, 2005)

Killed people for pocket change..haha. YOu should have told them you did it with a bow too. Its ok RK, cant be that dull, I dont even know what a Forensic Accountant does! Do yoU?


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Recordkeeper said:


> Recordkeeper -
> 
> I am a forensic accountant for the US Treasury Dept.




No no.. That would be Mr. Recordkeeper.. :becky: Anything to keep on your good side.. 

Just for the record.. What is your wine of choice... Never hurts to know, just in case.. :chortle:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Daniel BOOM said:


> Killed people for pocket change..haha. YOu should have told them you did it with a bow too. Its ok RK, cant be that dull, I dont even know what a Forensic Accountant does! Do yoU?


We piece together what happened to failed banks or bad transactions (usually loans). Essentially creating an accurate financial accounting record of what someone else messed up or intentionally hid from us.:wink: 

Then we decide what to do with the bad guys!


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

JawsDad said:


> No no.. That would be Mr. Recordkeeper.. :becky: Anything to keep on your good side..
> 
> Just for the record.. What is your wine of choice... Never hurts to know, just in case.. :chortle:


Just don't carry much pocket change, and you'll be just fine :wink:


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

a fletched projectile preyquester is a bowhunter,so a preyquester is a hunter..or nimrod......


----------



## Daniel BOOM (Dec 19, 2005)

Recordkeeper said:


> Just don't carry much pocket change, and you'll be just fine :wink:


I cant even figure out how to count over 100 Rk. So have one on me :cocktail:


----------



## CGSteve (Mar 19, 2006)

*CGSteve...*

I figure after 8.5 years it fit the bill.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

I killed my first P&Y wearing riverghost camo. It sounds cool too


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I just thought it sounded cool:wink:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

It's the name my Mum and Dad gave me.


----------



## lofreq (Sep 13, 2005)

I used to compete in car audio competitions all over the country ...............lofreq= low frequency or BASS


----------



## choogiem (Oct 11, 2005)

*cool*

mine is cherokee slang for boy and the first letter of my last name
choogie is slang for boy in cherokee the real word for boy is a-chu-ja and m is the first letter of my last name.


----------



## A4BEST (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm the production manager where I work and I used a software product called Alpha 4 to develop the database that has been running our 6 mil/yr company since 93. Bulletproof database that non programmers could develop into powerful systems

Jeff


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

Heathshayne.......

Heather- first name 
Shayne- Middle name 

There you have it...... :wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I live on the 400 acre family farm with Sage Creek running through the middle of it.

I wanted Bid Dave, but it was already taken.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Mine is because I'm Jaws Dad. :wink: 


OK, not the JAWS of AT fame, but my son, Jacob Aaron White.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

There are many AT legends on how I came up with Ivorytooth. None are true.  I can also assure you this is my ONLY AT handle. No ducking and dodging for me.  Yes I know the IDs of many alts here. 

No, it doesn't have anything to do with elk. An old girlfriend who is very special to me to this day gave me the tag years ago. She liked my smile.


----------



## clayking (Sep 10, 2002)

Daniel BOOM said:


> Yours is one i've wondered about hehe.
> Might as well fess up mine.
> 
> Before I even had plans to join AT, I had been lurking on the forums. One day I saw a post by Daniel Boone, but I accidentally misread his name as "Daniel Boom" and then I laughed for about 10 mins because I thought it was a funny play on the Daniel Boone name. Then when I looked again I saw it actually did say Daniel Boone, so I got mad and while on the way to work later that day I thought to myself "That name was to funny not to be real, later I will make that into an AT name." So there, I ended all speculation about people who think I enjoy blowing stuff up.


So.....you're not the same Daniel BOOM on the "firing line" with that name from 4/05?.................ck


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

I live in Alaska (ak) and I've been a C-130/HC-130 navigator in the Alaska Air Guard for the last 29 years, so - akgator. 

I'll bet you thought I was a transplant from Florida (Pennsylvania to tell the truth)!


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

Look at my avatar.Self explanatory.


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

My friends saw a movie called Iron Heart. An American Indian lady called her baby "Washi" or maybe "Washee" and a white man asked someone what that word she was calling her baby meant. They said it meant "cooking lard".

I've got such nice friends, don't I?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Personally, my AT name is a reflection of my attitude toward any endeavor that I set my sights on... working tirelessly to achieve my goals, and to achieve them to the absolute best of my abilities. I have no misconceptions about my physical / mental limitations, however anything less in the way of effort and dedication is unacceptable.

Disclaimer: This does not mean that I believe myself to be better than anyone else... nor do I want to be. In the race of life, my only competition is myself. Everyone else is a "brother in arms".


----------



## BAYOUBENGALS (Jan 15, 2003)

Lsu


----------



## twobear (Oct 4, 2003)

I manage investments for a living. After explaining to a retired client that with his rate of spending that back to back bear markets would greatly endanger his lifestyle he nicknamed me "twobear". He had to sell his home, reduce his lifestyle, his wife went back to work after three back to back bear markets a few year ago. He doesn't call anymore since he can no longer afford my advice, which he unfortunately never took.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Recordkeeper said:


> Recordkeeper -
> 
> I am a forensic accountant for the US Treasury Dept.


Does this translate to IRS Auditor? Just wondering... :zip:


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

I am from the south and was tired of everyone thinking I was a man when I used to post under my husbands user name (capin31)

capin31~ his nickname and drawlength:wink:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

southerngirl said:


> I am from the south and was tired of everyone thinking I was a man when I used to post under my husbands user name (capin31)
> 
> capin31~ his nickname and drawlength:wink:


When you gonna turn into a southernwoman?


----------



## LoessHillsArche (Apr 12, 2006)

I live in Iowa and do all my hunting in the Loess Hills in western Iowa and I love to bowhunt! So I have used the name LoessHillsArcher on the other forums but I couldn't get the "r" on the end so I just went with arche..oh well!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

southerngirl said:


> capin31~ his nickname and drawlength:wink:


I never knew what the 31 stood for.


----------



## i'll hoyt ya (Nov 14, 2005)

mine means,ill=i will, hoyt=hurt, ya=you.


----------



## mossyoakguy (Mar 5, 2003)

I like Real Tree camo but realtreeguy just didn't sound right. :wink:


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Ivorytooth said:


> When you gonna turn into a southernwoman?


some of us never grow up :wink:


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> I never knew what the 31 stood for.


well you should, you have drawn his bow! you had your hand back past your ear :rofl:


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

*Walleye Rev......................................*

Preacher that LOVES fishing for Walleyes.....................

Walleye Rev...........................


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

D- David
Chief- Retired US Navy Chief Petty Officer
Ransom- last name


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

I am a paramedic in Montana who happens to love archery.

The latin stands for the first rule of medicine and one I firmly believe in: "First, Do No Harm" which means to think before you act and weigh the outcome of the intervention against the harm it could cause.


----------



## BBC (Oct 19, 2005)

B=Big
B=Bad
C=Carl

nickname my friemds gave me back in high school because I'm 6'2" and as big as a house and can damn near pick one up.:wink:


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Duro---Durable, indestructo, badaso framo.

Cab---enclosed, surrounding

1----#1


Add them all together and you have "Running Bull" the elements have met their match. Never too cold, too wet, too hot, too windy, we are gonna move!


I don't know...I thought of changing it to ProHunter1 but Ted already had it.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

i've been accused of grandiosity several times due to my user name and the fact is it has nothing to do with that or me even thinking i'm even close to being a god at anything. 

it simply came about because i'm a fan of kid rock and his music. anyone familliar with his music would know the song bowl god and being i don't mess with the bowl any more( praise the lord for almost 9 years of being clean and sober) i adapted the words bow god to the song being as my bow took the place of my bowl as one of the loves of my life.( and a great job it has done)

the only person who has ever made that connection was "GreggWNY" when i had the pleasure of meeting him in pa last summer. 


so honestly no grandiosity behind my name just a love for music and my second chance at life


----------



## bradlemieux7331 (Mar 27, 2006)

*Screen Name*

No funny story, just my real name and my old phone # ended with 7331. Boring


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

mine is a song by cannibal corpse , and i just added a 6 in front of it


----------



## mav_rc (Oct 7, 2002)

Comes from a real killer,Darton MAVrick REcurve,a bow that I've shot for the past 7yrs,25 whitetails and counting.


----------



## sgtbowhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

sgt- I was an nco in the army when I signed up on AT
bowhunter- do I need to explain this part?


----------



## JLMoore1956 (May 11, 2006)

It's in my signature block: JL--first and middle initial
Moore---last name
1956--year I was born :darkbeer: 

Yepper not afraid to admit how old........ told i look lots younger. Anyway, use to go by Der Jajd Meister from my time hunting in Germany, but decided to change and use the name and year of birth....... not real original or creative, but easier to remember from one site to the next :wink: :tongue:


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Robert s my 1st name & 43 is my house no I wanted Robert as email but had to have 43 due to Robert taken


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

For the late great, Ernest Hemingway. He was a hunter, fighter, drinker, womanizer and one of my favorite authors.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Jack is a nick name my bike club uses as there are four other "Johns" my real name,in the club.Five of us just got to confusing, so we all ended up being called something else,Like Big John,Short John,Red John,John B,an Jack.
Plus I live in New Zealand,maybe not the best place on earth, but definatly better than Australia.:wink:


----------



## Ausie (Apr 10, 2005)

Daniel BOOM said:


> Scanning through all the names on here, you have to wonder. What made some people pick their usernames. So lets hear it folks. Whats the meaning behind your AT name, how did you come up with it, why, and whats it mean?


Gee I have been trying to work that out for a while, anyone got any clues   
Cheers
Peter


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

I grew up fishing for trout, especially brook trout. I needed to create an internet username one day several years ago and I didn't want to be Tim#####. Earlier that evening I had posted a note on my kitchen cupboard to remind me to cook a couple of trout I had caught the day before that said "TIM DON'T 4-GET TO COOK TROUT". Anyhow I had seen a few other similar handles with the number 4 representing "for" and came up with Tim4Trout, which I use on most every outdoor forum I participate in.


----------



## ManHunter (Sep 10, 2005)

*I wondered myself...*

I've wondered myself what led some people to choose their user name. In my case, I'm a retired Army officer. I was trained as a sniper (while an NCO) and now work as an intelligence officer in the U.S. Department of Justice, working counterterrorism and counterdrug cases with a number of "other government agencies".


----------



## Lerie (Aug 23, 2002)

Lerie - archery is just one of my pursuits and passions. Fishing was and still is another one of them. The majority of my fishing is the pursuit of walleye, steelhead and bass in the New York waters of Lake Erie. So - when it came to picking a user name, just took the L from lake and put it with Erie to come up with Lerie.

Fish the Eastern Basin waters out of Dunkirk. If your looking for info on this area, would be willing to help fellow Arhery Talker's. Contact by PM.


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

mine is my the nick name i have had since i can remember and archery is what ui like doing :darkbeer:


----------



## BIGBEN (Sep 22, 2005)

*Mine speaks for itself*

My name is Ben and I'm a pretty big guy.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

"DEEZLIN" is of course from the F250 Diesel, I drive. I just started using it.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Too many good things have happened to me too many times in my life for it to be anything else..:wink:


Waltzing back to her Kitchen but WAIT……it’s 50 pounds not 40 for checked luggage…….WHOOOO-HOOOO…she’s RE-.packin’ more shoes……….for she’s going Downunder!!!!!!*


----------



## longcut36 (Nov 16, 2005)

i was trying to come up with a name when i saw a snuff box with longcut on it . 36 is the year i arrived on plant earth


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

*Mr. October*

Do you know those magazines for the ladies with the pictures of naked guys in them? Well . . . I wasn't in one of those. In fact the very thought would probably frighten most women into becoming nuns. 

More years ago then I care to think about when I lived in Southern New Jersey, PSE&G (who owned the Salem Nuclear plant) sponsored a regional outdoors calendar. South Jersey is VERY rural with a rich outdoor heritage. Anyway, a good friend of our family was contracted to do the photography. For October she wanted bowhunting as the activity. So, I had tagged out at that point and since you can't hunt on Sunday in NJ, we went out on a beautiful Sunday evening and, with fading light, managed to capture some pretty good pictures. Thus: Mr. October. 

That year for Christmas I got an enlarged version of the calendar pic mounted on backboard that I still have in my office at home. I think I have a copy of the calendar somewhere. I might have to locate it, scan it, and send it off to our buddy Doc for a neat custom avatar.


----------



## patriotvft (May 12, 2005)

it was my first of 4 bowtechs.
03 patriot
03 patriot dually
04 etreme vft
05 allegiance


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

Mines pretty self explanatory....my name is Ben...and I have suffered from "buckfever" on several occasions while bowhunting.


----------



## homebrew (Mar 7, 2003)

*Name*

I home brew beer -> homebrew


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> i've been accused of grandiosity several times due to my user name and the fact is it has nothing to do with that or me even thinking i'm even close to being a god at anything.
> 
> it simply came about because i'm a fan of kid rock and his music. anyone familliar with his music would know the song bowl god and being i don't mess with the bowl any more( praise the lord for almost 9 years of being clean and sober) i adapted the words bow god to the song being as my bow took the place of my bowl as one of the loves of my life.( and a great job it has done)
> 
> ...


Congrats BOWGOD. Archery is a wonderful thing!

As for me Sharkred7 stands for my target bow, Apex 7 in sharkred and has a catchy ring to it!

John


----------



## SPECIALIZED (Aug 28, 2005)

*AT Name*

As a law enforcement officer for 28 years I was a member of A SPECIALIZED division ,that I can not say much about.
because if I did I would be in big trouble!


----------



## RobJon (Mar 18, 2006)

Just my first name Robert-John made small.


----------



## Tyler1 (Dec 6, 2005)

Tyler is the name of my grandson and 1 stands for the the first grandchild.

I need to add something because I now have 2 grand sons. If I had only known that grandchildren were so much fun we would have had them first.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Pretty self explanatory

Bought new Suzuki GSXR750 (rice rocket) 1998 (first year for FI) had it for 6 months and put it into a car at 70 (O it was an oncoming car going 55) hit the car in the drivers side front panel right behind the front tire. My forearm took of mirror.

Never did get another bike.

Though i stand by "Life begins at 150 mph" it is/was awesome.

Other than some road rash, im fine.


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

Paramedic in Ontario Canada.
Bryan


----------



## stratusphere (Apr 8, 2006)

I (used to) shoot a Hoyt Stratus (see sig) and I am somewhat sphere shaped!


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

dbowers = my name :wink:


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

thespyhunter is the name of a song by the Christian band Project86. Its from the cd " Songs To Burn Your Bridges By " .


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

I actually came up with my screen name a long time before I found AT, and was using it as my email address. 
Ted Nugent was my inspiration.
I have seen him shoot one of his old guitars with a flaming arrow many times over the years.
He used to sell a shirt with him shooting an Arrow out of his guitar strings, thus the Rockin' Archer !!
I would love to have one of those shirts but they quit making them before I could get one.

One of my buddies, found AT before I did and used my email address, that I had been using for a few years, for his screen name, . . . . . . . so I had to 1 up him

:wink:


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

_Dado_ would be the nickname my family has given me, and what some close friends call me.


----------



## MUDACORN (May 25, 2005)

I was creating a new email account and every name I tried to use had a number behind it. At the time we had a exceptional acorn crop and it was raining. I had to keep sweeping the acorns off the driveway and my shoes were muddy. It is a name I regret but everyone seems to remember it.


----------



## 1wayin (Mar 26, 2006)

No matter where I hunt or what I hunt its always in or around a thicket. A couple of buddies always tease me about having a helicopter drop me in because there is just 1 WAY IN and thats from above.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

my initals and when I was born


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

Mine breaks down like this:

KS - I live in Kansas. Tough state for a whitetail hunter, but somebody's got to do it! :wink: 

Nimrod - These days it's become somewhat of a slam or knock on a guy's intelligence, but originally it was stronger than that. Genesis 10:9 says, "He was a mighty hunter before the LORD; that is why it is said, 'Like Nimrod, a mighty hunter before the LORD.'"

Hence, KSNimrod.


----------



## EA91 (May 29, 2006)

my name when i was born:shade: :shade: :shade:


----------



## Daniel BOOM (Dec 19, 2005)

There is some pretty unique and interesting stories behind a lot of you folks names hehe.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

The last 9 years we (including clients) have taken 1100 or so hogs. Nothing over 425# though.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Mine is the fastest speed that i ever shot on one of my 3D bows :darkbeer:


----------



## Paradoxical Cat (Apr 25, 2006)

*At risk of being branded a total nerd*

My name has two meanings:

1) While studying physics, I became fascinated with the Heisenberg Uncertainty Principle and Schroedinger's cat thought-experiment. Ultimately, I just love the idea of a cat that is (semi) permanently trapped in the state of being neither dead nor alive (or both dead and alive.) And some days I can fully understand how that cat feels.

2) The second is a pun. I have wasted most of my youth pursuing two advanced degrees: a Doctor of Philosophy (Ph.D.) and a Juris Doctor (J.D.). Thus, I am a Pair-A-Docs-ical Cat.


----------



## Rangerhgm (Jan 19, 2006)

nothing to do with archery....

I run a Ranger bassboat + my initials


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

No big mystery here....I'm a guy and I live in Texas!


----------



## porkchopsandwic (Feb 17, 2006)

*My Name...*

It's supposed to be porkchopsandwiches. It's a PSA from Fensler Films. He uses old GI Joe PSA with a slight twist. Porkchopsandwiches is one of my favorites and it so funny. Besides it's too late to change it to ParArcher, or is it???


----------



## PooManChoo (Feb 23, 2006)

Operate a sewage treatment plant! We treat anywhere from 4MGD to a max of 15MGD!! Needlless to say I do take a whole lotta S**t!!!


----------



## sixfootunder (Aug 26, 2005)

*My Name*

I am a licensed Funeral Director and Embalmer; I had this name as my email address long before the show, six foot under.


----------



## jaws (Dec 6, 2002)

Mine came from an older guy who saw me shooting using a mouth tab


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I would tell but there are women and children on this site. :zip:


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

*$$$$*

can't take it with ya......spend it while ya can on the things you enjoy! My kids get most, and i'm left with spare change to spend here! :wink:


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> I would tell but there are women and children on this site. :zip:


:brick:


----------



## 2nd Nature (Apr 3, 2006)

Bowhunting and Archery come 2nd Nature.
Shawn F.


----------



## AK-AZ (May 22, 2006)

Pretty simple really, I live in Arizona and work in Alaska, I get the best of both worlds!!!


----------



## D-Rock (Jan 30, 2006)

My real name is Derek and for some reasons my buds decided years ago to call me D-Rock and it stuck.


----------



## 11c1p (Feb 14, 2005)

11 Charlie 1 Paratrooper..82nd Airborne


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

GM Herps= Greg & Makenna Herps, aka: our reptile breeding business.


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

11c1p said:


> 11 Charlie 1 Paratrooper..82nd Airborne


I was an 11C in a mech unit for 4 years. 60MM or 81MM?


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

If you knew my bow hunting success to date then the name is self evident. It's pretty much all I do with my bow (so far).


----------



## piercerjason (May 16, 2006)

Im a body piercer, and my name is Jason. :darkbeer:


----------



## jjc155 (Feb 1, 2005)

My initials=JJC
My Badge Number=155.

Not very creative, but I will never forget it (at least I hope I won't):wink: 

J-


----------



## 11c1p (Feb 14, 2005)

81mm...


----------



## shawnbrewer (Jan 9, 2006)

My Mom and Dad started calling me this when I was born. Pretty soon my grandparents, aunts, uncles, and cousins were calling me this. When I started school even my teachers and friends called me this. I guess it has just stuck with me down through the years.


----------



## CheopisIV (Apr 21, 2006)

*CheopisIV*

Went to college for Psych Nursing, one day I paid attention in Pathophysiology, learning about the plague. Xenopsylla cheopis was the flea that spread it to the rats. Played Everquest back then and used the name for a necromancer (death and diseases, it just fit) also played Robot Wars on PC, and name was too long so shortened it to Cheopis. Built 4 different bots and the CheopisIV was the ultimate devastation machine, couldn't lose with it. Now I spend my time doing more useful things (usually), but my handle is still CheopisIV...


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Jerry is my name and targets are what I shoot at (Tee)


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

My sons nickname when he was younger was "Boo". He is an ice hockey goalie. Everyone has probably heard of the NHL goalie "cujo". Boo turned into Boojo and 35 was the number he used to wear.


----------



## Lady Artemis (May 5, 2006)

The Greek goddess Artemis was the goddess of game & hunting, and always seen carrying a bow & quiver full of arrows. She ruled over Nature, and all game animals belong to her. She was the protector, caretaker, and huntress. Her favorite animal was the deer. (Mine too!)

It was an easy choice... :tea:


----------



## Killthewabbit (Apr 29, 2006)

*What's Opera Doc?*

My name is to pay homage to one of my hunter heroes. Of course I am referring to Mr. Elmer Fudd. Although he was often humiliated and driven to the point of near madness by a certain rabbit (who shall remain nameless) he still endeavored to persevere.  

In the episode called What’s Opera Doc? Fudd kept singing a song that had the lyrics Kill The Wabbit. Sang to the tune of Wagner's opera; Flight of the Valkries. 

It just seemed to stick in my head over the years…


----------



## Bull Hunter (Jul 3, 2005)

Mine is pretty self-explanatory. It is what I love to do. Even though I am still working on getting my first one....:first:


----------



## A.D.D.Hunter75 (Jan 29, 2006)

a.d.d is the lack of concentration.everytime I want to go hunting my wife finds thing for me to do. (my hunny do list) I'm a hunter. 75 is the year I was born


----------



## stickflinger76 (Mar 18, 2005)

I just thought it would fit since I have made the choice to hunt 100 % bow and arrow. Therefore I must be a stickflinger, and 1976 is the year of my birth.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

ZA206 stands for Zeta Alpha #206. It's my fraternity initiation number.... the designation and my "symbol" in my avatar was and is very special to me b/c it represents the best times of my life and the best friends I've ever had. Everyone had to come up with their own symbol/signature... my was my custom combination Z & A. It's still carved into many bar tops, headboards :embara: , and other places I don't care to mention on the internet.:wink: 

Here on AT, I'm mostly known as "ZA".

Oh yea... and Crash.... I could have been "Crash_CBR900". Gotta a similar story... however, I'm NOT a wuss.... I did get another bike, but sold it later b/c I wanted a new car. ;-)

-ZA





crash_gsxr750 said:


> Pretty self explanatory
> 
> Bought new Suzuki GSXR750 (rice rocket) 1998 (first year for FI) had it for 6 months and put it into a car at 70 (O it was an oncoming car going 55) hit the car in the drivers side front panel right behind the front tire. My forearm took of mirror.
> 
> ...


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Live in and hunt in virginia. The 7 is the day i was born.


----------



## Nito (Aug 17, 2005)

It´s my dogs name, and it´s usually not taken when i need a new handle somwere


----------



## Shootin Young (Mar 26, 2006)

I am young and shootin, personally i really don't like my name.

i'll get over it.


----------



## opa (Jul 19, 2003)

I'm Dutch, and old... Opa equals grandpa in dutch.

Opa


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

*Bass Boat*

mine is the Bass Boat I own it is an 18 ft. Javelin so thats where mine came from.


----------



## camocritters (Oct 15, 2002)

*Camocritters*

started out when i was selling Veiled Chameleons .. which of course have the ultimate camo.. 

here is me and a male i called Spiderman..


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

I went to a 3-D, and with my warped sense of humor wrote my name on the card as Kelsinore Gleasonovich! Everyone called me Kelsnore after that! :darkbeer:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

My primary passion in shooting archery is field shooting. I shoot much better and more consistently on field/hunter roving OUTDOOR courses. Field rounds are set up in 14 target "units" and a full round is 28 targets. 20 points per target, 560 possible score. I love shooting at varying distances and especially like shooting from 35 yards on out to the 80 yarder.

Since you shoot the round in 14 target units, and scores are tallied at the completion of the full 14 target unit....

I became "field14". Been thinking of changing my "handle" however to something like "Richtershooter" or something like that.. hahahahaha. Or "Shake&bake"

Tom (field14)


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*Mr. Mom and Ford*

One of my favorite phrases comes from the movie _Mr. Mom_, "220, 221 whatever it takes". Anyways, also being a Ford guy with a built 460, bored over, I morphed to two together into my hybrid name. I'd like to know if anyone ever figured this one out on their own.


----------



## BowWench (May 30, 2005)

*My name*



Daniel BOOM said:


> Scanning through all the names on here, you have to wonder. What made some people pick their usernames. So lets hear it folks. Whats the meaning behind your AT name, how did you come up with it, why, and whats it mean?


My first choice, BowB*tch, was unacceptable and yeah.....inappropriate, not that bowwench is any better. There is no real deep meaning behind the handle I chose. I tend to have strong opinions and sometimes that makes me look like a royal....itch.....so I decided to beat people to the punch before anyone informed me of what I already know about myself. Besides, "goddess" is way overused


----------



## MadArcher (Jun 25, 2003)

*well to make a long story short*

when i was younger my temper was very short i was haveing a bad day on the range, so i made 1 to many bad shoots that day and i wraped my old martin bow around a tree and left it there. my shooting buddy started calling me the madarcher.


madarcher


----------



## formula1 (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Name*

My name is based on my profession. Not cars, but lots and lots of formulas of the engineering and software algorithm variety.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

It is what I would rather be doing right now.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

*Wdhcf..............*

After I first started shooting after moving to MD from PA and VA I heard someone say........


Where Did He Come From


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

I always liked the Night on Bald Mountain segment of the movie Fantasia. When I started a business to write software for an operating system called BeOS I needed a name for the company so I went with Bald Mountain Software. Be, the company producing the BeOS, was bought by Palm. Palm killed off the BeOS and all the comapnies trying to write BeOS software quickly went out of business. I kept the name and still use the bald-mountain.com domain.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

*jarlicker*

*I had to stop eating peanut butter because I could not get my head in the jar. He, he, LOL.*

Actually, it is my all time favorite Archery term.
For all those arrows sitting on the edge of the bullseye, usually to close to call in or out with a pair of binoculars. Those are jarlickers.
After years of shooting with fingers I had tons of those arrows.
I have recently switched to a release and may need to switch my name to tweener. LOL.

Yes, for all you wise guys out there. If there are any jars to lick that is my job. So stay away from it.


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

Well it seemed like i was one of the last people to switch to carbons. So when I signed up and was still shooting aluminum logs I was shooting a 'heavyarrow' compared to everyone else.


----------



## danbear (Nov 12, 2005)

I helped a buddy get back into archery a while back and one day he started calling me danbear in reference to the man himself and it just kind of stuck!! I've always enjoyed reading books on Fred Bear and seeing his videos and such.


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

11c1p said:


> 81mm...


Awesome!! I was on a 4 Duece track, then they went to the 120MM when I left to Germany.


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm a big hockey fan, and I love the Devils.


----------



## MDbornGApeach (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, even though I live in WV now, I was still living in GA when I was registerd (why there is no reference to WV). I was born in Frederick, MD and lived in GA for 7 years. While there, I fell in love with just about everything southern. Hence, MDbornGApeach.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Names Mike .... Anyone that has seen a TV in the last 20 some years knows about Mikey and his Life Cereal .... .... I am known for eating anything that wont eat me first and some things that will eat me if given the chance ..... 
My origanal name on the 'net was Mikey_Likes_it was given to me by my friends ....I feel thats the best way to chose a nick name ... what yer friends call ya ....... then it got shortend to just Mikey .... Mikey was Taken on AT .... I do work for and am involved with www.bowzone.ca ..... Bowzone_Mikey seemed to be the next logical step in the Evolution of my interweb presence ..... :wink:


----------



## hawgslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

:darkbeer: :darkbeer: 

I love to hunt hawgs on foot and see how close I can get before they wake up to the fact that they are dead. So far I have had them feed to with in 3 to 4 feet from me before the arrow made it's mark. :beer: :thumbs_up 
I would hunt hawgs everyday if I could but like everything else you just can't.:sad:


----------



## BHTGdogs (Mar 31, 2005)

Buddy, Hunter, Trigger, and Gauge used the first letters from each of my dogs names. BHTGdogs.


----------



## romeo212000 (Mar 21, 2006)

My name is Roman. Some people use the nickname romeo from time to time and my birthday is feb 12.(212) The thousand is just added on the end. therefore you get romeo212000


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

No suprise here. just can't live in a state without elk.


----------



## bowhunter2117 (May 20, 2005)

Bowhunter because I love to bow hunt whitetail deer and 2117 cause I use Easton 2117 shafts for hunting :darkbeer:


----------



## pickndude (Jun 2, 2006)

Guitar player - also 5-string banjo, mandolin, pedal steel, & dobro


----------



## Cottonmouth (May 10, 2006)

I live in the middle of a swamp and river system. Cottonmouths are a regular resident of my area.


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

Because I am him, and he is me....

Cuz it's my name, man!

Because archeyflunkie (what dad calls me) is not good for my self esteem...


pickndude, what is a dobro? can you post a pic?

thanks, FC


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

I started a downhill mountain bike racing team called Tiny Cog Racing(TCR). Since I was the first, I dubbed myself TCR1.


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

ZA206 said:


> however, I'm NOT a wuss.... I did get another bike, but sold it later b/c I wanted a new car. ;-)
> 
> -ZA


Sold your bike for a car...that might make you a wuss...:wink:  :nixon: 

My name is pretty self explanatory...still on the quest for big boy, but killin all of his sisters in the process.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

*Javi*

Short for Javelina... folks been saying here comes that Javelina guy for more than 40 years. Probably because I used to eat, sleep and drink hunting them... Someone shortened it to Javi... several years ago...:wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

JAVI said:


> Someone shortened it to Javi... several years ago...:wink:


----------



## AR Archer (Apr 11, 2003)

AR Archer

I'm an archer from Arkansas. No, I don't shoot AR's, but have had a few questions about them.


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

*I live to hunt elk*

Chasing walleyes all over country helped me tolerate being away from the mountains for a few years, but hunting elk is my first love.


----------



## bigdog4real (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok "big" 6ft - 325lbs, "dog" popular term of endearment like friend, "4real" yup no kidding I'm a bigdog4real!


----------



## hunterj (Mar 26, 2006)

*hunterj*

hunter is my little boys name and my name is jamie so thought i would but them together


----------



## Bigk1968 (Dec 17, 2005)

pretty boring bigk nick name i've had since high school, 1968 year I was born yeah I know I'm old my ole lady and kids remind me of it regularly


----------



## 164 Bowhunter (Mar 9, 2005)

164 : my union number IBEW Local 164
Bowhunter : (don't think an explanation is necessary here...)
not the most clever but it's easy for me to remember...:wink:


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

i am a piecies. which is a fish. when im in or on the water im the deadliest fish in the river. so there for I AM the rivershark. then everthing dies. simple as that


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

For the vast majority of our bowseason I am out in the sticks. I don't have to work much at all that time of year so I hunt fulltime and work very little for those 3 months. That makes me a fulltimehunter.


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

When I started shooting a bow last year and showed up at the club with a small purple Stacey bow all the guys teased me and called my Baby Bow. I have now graduated and given that bow to my daughter. I am shooting an Equalizer for 3D and have a Pro Elited on order for spots which should be here in a couple of weeks. I think I need a new name. Any ideas?


----------



## matthoyt (May 15, 2006)

matthew hoyt is my real name... boooring i know


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Forrest Carter said:


> pickndude, what is a dobro? can you post a pic?


It's a kind of guitar. It uses a metal resonator. Here is a link to one at the Smithsonian:

http://invention.smithsonian.org/centerpieces/guitars/noframes/lg07.htm

Just google "dobro guitar" and you'll find lots of links to them...


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Baby Bow said:


> I think I need a new name. Any ideas?


Nope! Once you are labeled with a nickname you are stuck with it.

Most of my old high school buddies still call me Jukes. My dad told me I was named after a guy named Geoff Juke so I got the nickname Jukes and it stuck. I later found out that I misheard my dad and the guy I was named after was Geoff Duke. Geoff Duke was a famous motorcycle racer in England during the 1950s. He won the Isle of Man TT several times. He was one of my dad's heros.

Once you get a nickname you are stuck with it! Even if the premise for it is wrong...


----------



## CheopisIV (Apr 21, 2006)

baldmountain said:


> Nope! Once you are labeled with a nickname you are stuck with it.


God, don't I know this one :embara: ....apparently when I was a baby, my sister, then 1 years old couldn't say David...it came out Beavot..which my parents sooooo graciously changed to Beaver....I showed up in kindergarten and when asked my name "Beaver David" is what I said. Everyone laughed so hard I went home and demanded no one call me Beaver anymore. My grampa called me Beaver til the day he died, my dad STILL calls me Beaver....I live in shame.

-Beaver David


----------



## Old#7 (Apr 29, 2006)

Me and Jack have a good time together:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

Thanks for the info, BM. I play a little guitar and had heard the term Dobro many times, I just have never seen one.


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

A picture is worth a thousand words and my Avatar says it all - I am one. That's me seperating some college boys...


----------



## Island Archer (Mar 9, 2005)

I live on an Island.


----------



## merc200 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Call name*

I guide steelhead trips and i use mercury 200hp motors exclusivly.


----------



## cabooser (Jul 28, 2005)

Like the avatar shows, I hunt out of an old, circa 1910, wooden SOO Line caboose that my late uncle had drug up to our 40 back in the early '60's. A hella-lotta huntin' history that snug hut!!


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

It's the name of my chocolate lab.


----------



## fultontx (Apr 28, 2004)

*fultontx*

Fulton, Texas. I used to live there, spent many days fishing the salt. Brought our first kid home there. Tryin' to reason with hurricane season. Pic is of the bay, 2 blocks from the old homestead :darkbeer:


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

Tautog = Blackfish, a member of the wrasse (eel) family...and one of the toughest fish to hook and land. It lives in the rocks, sleeps at night, feeds standing on it's head, and eats crabs. barnacles, limpets, sand "fleas," and other crustaceans. I LOVE catching 'em, and they are undoubtedly one of the tastiest I have ever "et." Rich is my first name, and my avatar is pretty much accurate.  Oldest 50 year old I know(LOL).


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

Now just a minute, who made the rule we have to be stuck with our nick names? :wink:


----------



## HollowMan (Jan 28, 2006)

I like to think I am invisible in the woods.........Key word..Think :embara:


----------



## JLMoore1956 (May 11, 2006)

Bigk1968 said:


> pretty boring bigk nick name i've had since high school, 1968 year I was born yeah I know I'm old my ole lady and kids remind me of it regularly



JLMoore 1956: and you say 1968 is old! I have seen half-a-century..... now that is old, or nice and young if you say you are less then a century old! :wink:


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Baby Bow said:


> Now just a minute, who made the rule we have to be stuck with our nick names? :wink:


It's one of those unspoken "man" rules. Didn't you get the handbook?


----------



## bowman611 (Jun 3, 2006)

bowman611---

i've worked in the local pro shop for almost 7 years, so i've become the "bow man", 6/11 is my birthday.(only a few days away, don't remind me!!! LOL)


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

Ya but, I'm not a MAN!:wink:


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

bigbucks170 when a buck scores 170 thats when they start getin big around
here...I shot one that scored 169 gross but netted 154 3/8 he would have made it but had 6" busted off one tine and some kickers..this should be the year i hit the 170 mark..wish me luck all

bigbucks170


----------



## Cougar Mag (Jun 17, 2003)

At the time I joined I was shooting a Martin Cougar Magnum..........hence "Cougar Mag". Its funny but I've had several Martin Cougars/Cougar Magnums through the years. Served me well too.


----------



## semobow (Feb 27, 2006)

SEMOBOW- Location southeast Missouri and I shoot a bow.


----------



## lechwe (Jan 8, 2005)

My name comes from an African antelope I have always wanted to hunt. It's also a little different and most folks don't know what it is either.


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Baby Bow said:


> Ya but, I'm not a MAN!:wink:


Ah, well then, you should do what ever you please and ignore us men just like any other woman does.


----------



## Deer_N_Beer (Apr 26, 2005)

mine is pretty much self explanatory...ha


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

Now now Baldmountain, just having some fun with you.:wink:


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm from indiana & i am a *******.:nixon:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

INGOZI - A nick name the local Zulu natives gave me, Ingozi meaning dangerous or danger. Not that I'm some kind of lunatic but I kinda "went in and jumped in the fire" as a kid. Would do risky (aka stupid) things without giving it much thought when I was a kid:tongue: , it's probably a miracle that I made it through puberty! It was also a case of keeping up with my much older brothers.... Anyway, the nick name stuck and I use it quite a lot, it has a nice ring to it. I do however have my real name under it here on AT.


----------



## Amorpatriae (Apr 27, 2006)

amor patriae (latin) = love of country/father


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Baby Bow said:


> Now now Baldmountain, just having some fun with you.:wink:


I know. Me too.

I'm married and have a daughter and neither one hears a word I say.  :cocktail:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

lechwe said:


> My name comes from an African antelope I have always wanted to hunt. It's also a little different and most folks don't know what it is either.


Thought I'd wet your apetite even further. Here's a Kafue Lechwe I shot (with my .375 unfortunately) three years ago in Zambia.


----------



## JLMoore1956 (May 11, 2006)

Baby Bow said:


> Ya but, I'm not a MAN!:wink:


well now that changes the complexity of things! :wink: :tongue:


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

will i am not Dave or Dave1, so..........


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

How so?


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Well folks,, I must confess,, ALthough, Archery most definatley right now is my Most beloved Sport,,, But,, When the wings start a flapping, and the Ducks start a quacking, I turn into a DUCKAHOLIC! {{{{{TAKEUM}}}}}}

prostaff ; DUCK MAFIA HITMAN
Benelli Shotguns
WarEagle Boats
G&H Decoys
Big Guy Calls
Phil Robertsons aka " Duck Commander Calls and Killin Stuff "
Dog Named " Lady Godiva" Sweetest Chocolate in Memphis Tennessee
Lil Darling Dena Rae who believes in Ol Duck Commander,, There's Conservation Time,, then there's Killin Time,,,Today just happens to be Killin Time,, So Lockem and Loadem Boys...
And the MEMPHIS KILLIN CREW " JJ and SPECIAL " K " { My Boys }


----------



## lechwe (Jan 8, 2005)

INGOZI said:


> Thought I'd wet your apetite even further. Here's a Kafue Lechwe I shot (with my .375 unfortunately) three years ago in Zambia.



Ingozi,

That is a fabulous specimen!!!!!! You are a fortunate individual to live in the part of the world you do. I envy you.


----------



## racarchery (Jun 15, 2004)

*Renegade Archery Company*

I am a Dealer for Renegade Archery Company RAC + Archery and so you have it..:nod:


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Baby Bow said:


> How so?


Because things are always WAY more complicated when dealing with women.


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*Hoytsdaddy*

6 years ago my wife and I were expecting are first and only child. She bought one of those baby books with all kinds of really not so great names. She is setting on the couch reading off names and asking my opinion. With no response to the terrible names she requests that I help her name our soon to be born son. Im beside her on the couch working on my bow, I look down at the riser and say " lets name him HOYT" the name stuck. A few months later he's born. The name Hoyt Boston Plunkett. You probably also guessed what we shoot. We are both avid Hoyt archers for the past 15 years. Thats how I got my username HOYTSDADDY>>>


----------



## deadonat100yard (Aug 7, 2005)

i love my remington model 700 .308 rifle. i started huntin with a rifle before a bow and my daddy always told me to sight in a deer rifle dead on at 100 yards. i shoot alot of stuff with my rifles and theyre all dead on at 100 yards. my friends call me "dead on" cause they say all my guns and bows and my shots with em are always dead on. when i thought about what i should make my yahoo user id be i thought...... so it stuck and nnow its on everything. just the 's' at the end wouldnt fit.


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

My last name.


----------



## emtguy (Aug 13, 2005)

Im a EMT and a guy so i added the two together for a easy nickname


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

I wish I would have put more thought into mine. You guys had some great ideas!
DDaily 
AKA Dallas Daily


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

matthoyt said:


> matthew hoyt is my real name... boooring i know


What kinda bow you shoot Bowtech 
I know my name is Dallas and I do not like the Cowboys!!!


----------



## matthoyt (May 15, 2006)

aaahhhh sorry I DO shoot a HOYT however I can not bring myself to any bow bashing.... I do like bowtec.. and maybe down the road Ill buy one !!!


----------



## axman (Dec 3, 2002)

Well Axman comes from the days in high school football..My teamates had a hard time pronouceing my last name so Axman insued lol..And partly to me dropping the Ax on the other teams running backs..Just kind of stuck..


----------



## Pat_from_PA (Dec 18, 2002)

*=-)*

My name is Pat...i am from PA!


----------



## Fletch Helical (Jul 20, 2004)

I've always made my arrows up with a helical (although with Quickspins I just offset 'em now:wink: )

I think around the time I signed up I was watching the Chevy Chase move "Fletch" on tv a few days earlier. 

The rest is history :darkbeer:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

I shoot 3d archery and I am the mama of two great kids!!!!!!


----------



## stringshoota (Nov 28, 2004)

*username*

Still love my 43 Axel to axel 900xlr Now thats a lot of string!
And typing stringshooter was to long so I shortened it a bit.
Trying to shorten it for my license plate got any suggestions? 900xlr is to close to the standard issue plates so gotta show something about my love for archery.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

*joelc*

...That's my name don't wear it out:wink:


----------



## jackdale1970 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Meaning? Supposed to mean something???*

oooops.....:embara: 


I used to be somebody else....just pulled this name out of thin air......:secret: 

Seriously.....:tongue:


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

I've been hunting a mountain lion with a 6 inch tail. I've seen it 4 times the past two years. We nick named it the" Chupacabras."


----------



## pointer (Apr 14, 2004)

Pointer from German short haired pointer.


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

baldmountain,

I can see why you live in Neverland.:wink:


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Baby Bow said:


> baldmountain,
> 
> I can see why you live in Neverland.:wink:


Growing up is over rated. :becky:


----------



## Bushbaby (Jul 28, 2004)

*AT name*

:angry: Mines, BushBaby the army slang for Infantryman, as an Airborne Ranger class of 77 Fort Lewis ,2nd Batt 75th inf. Rangers lead the way !!!


----------



## savedbygrace (Nov 16, 2005)

Um......cause thats what I am.....:thumbs_up ..:wink:


----------



## ruchak (Apr 14, 2006)

Ruchak is an ancient word for "Don't mess with this guy because he is so tough and mighty and smart and is the apex of human evolution and there is no chance anyone else could be any better than he" (well actually that is a slight lie) Its my name.


----------



## Orion1 (Jan 7, 2005)

My Dad is Orion, the hunter, he runs Orion guide service and gun dog training service, I am his only son, therefore Orion1, I now have twin sons so hopefully in the future they will be Orion2 and Orion3,


----------



## Archersteve (Oct 14, 2004)

archerycharlie said:


> Archery is what i like to do.
> Charlie is my name>>>-------> AC for short


Same thing here. The name started when I had to come up with something for e-bay back in the dark ages; all of the easy names were taken. Once that took hold, I guess I just didn't have the desire to come up with something more creative.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

DthbyHoyt = simply stands for what my Hoyt does ...:wink:


----------



## medinarg75 (Jan 16, 2006)

Last Name: Medina
First: R
MI: G
Birth Yr: 75

Simply enough


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

Initials and birth year......very original I know


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

baldmountain,

where are you from in the real world?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

*Well*

Bosman is my first name. Translated directley from Afrikaans(my mother tongue) to English it means bush-man. Since forever friends and family have been changing Bosman to suit them. It went from Bosman to Bos, Bossie, Bose, Bushman, Bush,Bushie and Bushkey. I chose Bushkey. Reason being, I wanted to start a African Safari company caled Bush-key Safari's meaning key to the African bush. Now I sell fuel.


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

Meister said:


> My last name.


is your first name JAGER???


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Baby Bow said:


> baldmountain,
> 
> where are you from in the real world?


Ayer, MA. I grew up in Chelmsford, MA. North and west of Boston...


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

I am always tinkering and I love the technical side of archery.

I am also an archery tech

I also shoot a bowtech

Hence, Techy :wink:


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

I registered so fast I didn't give it much thought.wish I would have,but it stands for Zane Walls,my name.It's also my user name for other things ,so easy to remember


----------



## corpsemaker (Jan 24, 2005)

Well, I used to play guitar in a " Death Metal" band years ago. We all had nicknames. That is where it originated. It is unusual for an archery forum but I thought what the heck.
Some people are offended by the name. I have had a few "comments".


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

corpsemaker said:


> Well, I used to play guitar in a " Death Metal" band years ago. We all had nicknames. That is where it originated. It is unusual for an archery forum but I thought what the heck.
> Some people are offended by the name. I have had a few "comments".


ROCK ON!!!! Here's an axe for ya!


----------



## Swifty (Jan 22, 2006)

Swifty is how PC overclockers call the brand "Swiftech", a processor cooling devices manufacturer. As in "My Swifty is the Bomb!" :wink: 


I know, nothing to do with archery, but I have been using this nickname on the internet for over 4 years now, and as I frequent many sites and forums I like to have the same nickname for all of them so I don't forget.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

tcooll77= tim cool my name :shade: 7 is my favorite #


----------



## Wolf Eyes (Nov 5, 2005)

Mother-in-law says I have them.


----------



## deer dude (Feb 10, 2005)

deer dude, do i really need to explain it?


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Rack Tracker

Once I see a nice rack I like to keep track of them. Like this one below:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Rack Tracker said:


> Rack Tracker
> 
> Once I see a nice rack I like to keep track of them. Like this one below:


Pulling out all the stops are ya? Cute girls with big horns. 

Muleys are my passion and my names Bob.....:wink:


----------



## MonzaRacer (Jun 11, 2006)

*name*

Well I really like 75-80 Chevy Monza's and I dragrace ,some times and my other screen name of Phantom402 messes with people they thin its because of the song Phantom309 but its from my exfiances favorite operas (and mine)(Phantom of the Opera and the engine I had in my 70 Monte Carlo 402 Big Block Chevy) If I can locate a set of headers i may even put that beast in the Monza if not its gonna get an all forged '61 283 ,.040 over bored.:darkbeer:


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

If your first name was Manfred you'd prefer "Mike," too!


----------



## SASQUATCHHUNTER (Jun 21, 2006)

*Names*

Well Mine Name Comes From A Nickname All My Friends Had Given Me Back In School. Long Story


----------



## scfletch (Jun 26, 2006)

I own 2 Boykin Spaniels, used to field trial them, and do quite well. I don't know how many of you ever heard of a Boykin Spaniel, but they're great retrievers, and the state dog of S.C. which is where I live.
You see where I'm going with this. 
My profile has a picture of my male Boykin. He fathered a litter of pups for the guy who owns the pro shop here and that helped me buy my new '06 Illusion bow.
Anyway, SC is my state, Fetch for my Boykin Spaniel training...
Now you know...


----------



## cjjr (Sep 28, 2003)

*weather man*

trained advance weather spotter, guys at work and that I shot with always give me a hard time, because I always know the weather and am always looking at the radar!


----------



## Ohio Bow (Jan 15, 2005)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM:confused3:


----------



## BowWench (May 30, 2005)

*The story of my life!*



DoeSlayer75 said:


> My name is pretty self explanatory...still on the quest for big boy, but killin all of his sisters in the process.


I'm in the same boat. Seriously considering hiring a guide this year in my pursuit of the elusive trophy Roosevelt


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

Need something i could remember online so i was sitting there looking out the window and i'll be [email protected]## if some one doesn't move that street sign i'll be all set.... it was the road i lived on


----------



## Outback (Sep 23, 2003)

Nothing to do with the Mathews bow or inland Australia........


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Just a reminder*

Mine is a reminder...for me! First, I am a bowhunter (and everyone and there brother has bowhunter something or other) but the 0916 is a reminder of my anniversary, September 16. I havent forgot it yet.


----------



## NRA republican (May 13, 2003)

See signature.


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Member name*

Because no matter how many bows I have, I still need a new 1. I know I have a problem, but therapy would cut into bow money and shooting time.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

*absolutecool*

You've seen the Bowtech adds, just combined a couple of words to come up with a screen name, my hubby said it should have been cellphonejunky...haha I liked absolutecool better....


----------



## 1961volsfan (Jun 6, 2006)

1961 - The year I was born. I was born and live in TENNESSEE. GO BIG ORANGE!!!!!


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

*Anazazi*

The term "Anasazi" was established in archaeological terminology through the Pecos Classification system in 1927. Archaeologist Linda Cordell discussed the word's etymology and use:

"The name "Anasazi" has come to mean "ancient people," "ancient ones", although the word itself is Navajo, meaning "enemy ancestors."

My wife is Navajo. The Anasazi ruins near her home in AZ are something to see. Cut dwellings into high mesa cliff.


----------



## Dallas (Aug 5, 2002)

Dallas Is my name! Not very creative but, effective


----------



## KSlivin (Nov 28, 2005)

can't beat Kansas living


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Whenever someone first sees my name eyebrows go up, until they realize it is archery related!  

The "3xs" is a perfect indoor fita round! :wink: 

Scooby - well if anyone knows me, is the cartoon character I most loved and could relate to growing up! (cute, loveable and misunderstood, but a dare-devil at heart!) RUH ROH!!

~Scoobs~


----------



## chihuahua (Apr 20, 2006)

All the archery related names I could think of were taken. I looked at my dog and tried chihuahua and it was available.


----------



## Trauma (Jun 19, 2006)

Last name Tramontina. Got the nickname "Trauma" while playing football in high school. Followed me all the way through college, and then nine years in the Marine Corps.


----------



## kg4tyr (Jul 28, 2004)

My Ham Radio license, BORING!!!


----------



## FireDoc (Jul 8, 2006)

My full time occupation is a Firefighter, and one of my printable nicknames is Doc. I have a focus on EMS instruction, so combined it comes out to be FireDoc....Good luck this season to you all!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

Stormbringer is my CB Radio handle, with my Bad Bones Radio Network built, Rocky Mountain Thunder Suburban shootout vehicle, I can talk to most of the nation when DX is rollin'! When asked where I got the handle, if y'all remember the band known as Deep Purple....look up the song called Stormbringer....that's my theme song!


----------



## Red Rocker (Jun 24, 2006)

I do most of my Jeepin around Moab Utah and I'm an associate member of the Red Rock 4WD club. Name is Mike, it was taken.


----------



## ghostrider46 (May 21, 2002)

ghostrider46 was my call sign in desert storm....ghostrider was the unit, and 46 the last two of the tail number of my aircraft.....


----------



## tclow (Feb 22, 2006)

first letter for my name with my last name.really boring I know but couldn't think of anything good so just went with my ebay account id


----------



## Bee Rancher (Dec 1, 2005)

*Avatar*

Bee Rancher,

FF/Paramedic by trade.

Commercial Bee Keeper for fun, also.

Hank


----------



## nivekcasuc724 (Jul 3, 2006)

my name backwards with 724 being my birth day july 24


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm an artist and I've been called that for 40 years. I was named that by railroad workers during my career as an engineer and it has stuck with me for as long as I can remember!


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

Well Eric being my first name. And 96 is the year I graduated High School. :thumbs_up


----------



## Narc (May 17, 2006)

It's what I do for a living:wink:


----------



## goemado (Feb 26, 2005)

Goemado = GOEMAn, DOug - my old sign on from my former employer (before being downsized - love the automotive world!).

Too late to change it now...oh well.


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

*enuf said*

the name says what it means. I have been shooting for sixteen years and have always shot fingers.:wink:


----------



## ascmtn (Mar 29, 2006)

ASC is my initials. MTN stands for Mountain Biking. Pretty boring!

I use ASCMTN for many forums, archery or not... just keeps it simple.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

Jose Boudreaux has a better ring to it than Jerod Broussard

and people NEVER spell Jose the wrong way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sleepyarcher (Jul 29, 2004)

Im always...ZZzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZ...tired...ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzZZ.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

The L is for Lonnie. Im a hockey player born and bred, all my buddies play B-ball so when I play with them I guess I resemble a train comin down the tracks (better get outta the way)to the hoop, hence L-train. I wish you got a dozen fouls:tongue:


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07 (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm a HOKIE, I hunt, and I graduate this coming spring


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

There isn't a meaning. I tried a bunch of witty ones and they were all taken.:sad: Then I looked at my bow hanging on the wall, thought noone has that name...and they didn't! So..........


----------



## Archie Archer (Jun 16, 2006)

i have no idea


----------



## rocketshooter (Dec 26, 2005)

Favorite broadheads!


----------



## whtlfanatic (Mar 1, 2006)

Whitetail Fanatic - It's what I am.

Whitetail Fanatic - It's what I do. 

Are you a Whitetail Fanatic? 
(www.whitetailfanatic.com)


----------



## nub. (Mar 13, 2004)

Shortened from nub9fingers after I forgot my password. I'll give ya a hint. Its whats left of the 10th.


----------



## jersey hunter (Dec 19, 2003)

well.... im a jerseyhunter...LOL..


----------



## Texoma (Jul 1, 2006)

there is a lake here where I live that sits on the Texas Oklahoma border and it is called Lake Texoma.We Okies got the magority of the lake on are side so
they let Texas be first on the name.:teeth:


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*bartman*

Bart Lawhorn 
Bart Simpson


----------



## horseman308 (Apr 17, 2006)

I love horses, and have been riding off and on for about 10 or 12 years. 308 is my favorite deer cartridge.


----------



## ElkFanatic (Jun 14, 2005)

I love elk. Love watching them, photographing them, calling them, stalking them, shooting them, and best of all, EATING THEM!!!:wink:


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

BrownstoneBear is the name of my chocolate lab.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Sneaky Tree. When I'm in the woods chasing deer, that's what I am.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 14, 2006)

*Oddball*

Well..... I didn't choose the name for myself. And it wasn't given to me. 

:RockOn: I earned it!!! :banana: 

People who know me.... or have at least talked to me for more than a couple of minutes call me an oddball. I am 30 and have been called that since.... oh about.... 8th. grade.

Besides. My other nickname is "Dirty Pinky"..... I will stick with Oddball.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

College ID, which stands for my name. John Kyle Massey.


----------



## GrayGhostAZ (Feb 3, 2006)

Well, I like to hunt coues whitetail deer (aka Gray ghost here in AZ since they are there the one minute and gone the next) and I live in Arizona...


----------



## bearkai (May 14, 2003)

*2006 Tribute*

2006 Crackerized Tribute


----------



## thunk (Jun 2, 2004)

The sound my arrow makes when I miss an animal and hit a tree, I thunk that's it.


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

It is an old world spelling of peregrine falcon. I have been studying for my falconry license for the past 7 years now. (long story)


----------



## Abraham52 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Abraham52*

My dogs name and my football number from years ago.


----------



## LadyRobinHood (May 27, 2003)

Well, I was trying to figure out a name and saw robinhood and robbiehood. So, those names gave me an idea: I am female, my name is Robin and I love to shoot bow. Thus LadyRobinHood.


----------



## flightmedic (Sep 26, 2004)

get the awesome job of helping people in there time of need


----------



## Wisc.whitetailer (Jul 19, 2006)

were i'm from
what i hunt
i just must have been in a hurry and missed the (r) on whitetaile


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

well exactly what it says, I am from montana and am a ho for bows!!!!


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

*name*

I thought long and hard then was extremely creative and used my initals


----------



## Weagle (Aug 1, 2005)

aka *"Weagle"*

_"as in Weagle Weagle War D*mn Eagle"_

I went to Auburn Univ. in Alabama (class of 76) & War Eagle was taken so....


----------



## Miltiades (Jun 25, 2006)

Miltiades--->Greek general at the battle of marathon. The greek army was severely outnumbered and defeated a vastly superior persian force. 

Do you know how hard it is to pick a handle thats not already used. I picked this one a few years ago ( I use it in other forums and email) and havent had much competition. Besides anyone with the balls to lead an outnumbered army and actually win deserves some tribute. :darkbeer:


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

Daniel BOOM said:


> Scanning through all the names on here, you have to wonder. What made some people pick their usernames. So lets hear it folks. Whats the meaning behind your AT name, how did you come up with it, why, and whats it mean?


Sounds like you want to be like someone else!


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

as a freshman in college last year i made really good freinds with an older student and he thought that i was of Russain decent when i am actually of German so he and others called me the lil Russain kid, even though im not that little, lol. and 30 is the number ive worn in all my sports since i was like 8 y/o


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

z is for Zac my name
hunter is for what i lave to do
62 my number in sports

hence zhunter62


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

I drank a lot of beer and thought it was a clever play on words.
Hoytmonger
Hatemonger
Not that I'm hateful, I just like my Hoyt bow.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

BAArcher.....My name is Bruce Allen Archer B.A. Archer!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

GWN = Great White North
Nuge = Nugent (my last name)


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Takeum = Duck Lingo for "Shootem!"


----------



## painterman (May 25, 2006)

been in the rv and automotive painting for 20 yrs,girl at work could not remember my name and started just calling me painterman.{like scott is hard to remember}and it was about the same time i started getting into the net.also on many other forums under same name.


----------



## sclampa (Sep 18, 2005)

Mine is a nickname a buddy made up for me back in the day when i ran track. He said it was Scandinavian for a white sprinter.


----------



## BeeCee (Oct 22, 2007)

My name is Bart. There was a guy in our home town named Billy Craig. Let's just say he was not a ladies man. My group of buddies saw this guy making the loop in his Cutlass in our hometown and one said, " hey Bart there goes your twin brother". Well, I was known as "Barty Craig" from that point on. That was in 1981. It was then shortened to BC. All my best friends still call me BeeCee to this day.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

drockw=Derek Woods. easy enough.


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

I think mine is pretty self explanatory. :teeth: 

Although I am not this year.  Haven't seen them to shoot 'em.


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

Standsitter-pretty obvious


----------



## Zed (Nov 22, 2008)

got the nickname zombie in high school.(not much of a morning person)

and it keeps evolving as the years pass. Zed is for the ******* outdoor lovin arrow slinging atv riding kid in me.


----------



## Gajbird (Sep 17, 2003)

*well*

GaJbird

Ga. is for Georgia

Jbird has been my nickname since I was born over 40 yrs. ago.

Jbird was taken and now I am glad of it. There are a lot of jbirds out there on a lot of forums but I am the only Gajbird I see.

God Bless, Jay Murray


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

It means Divine Spear.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

CYP = Crap Your Pants


----------



## Saskquatch (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, as you can tell I'm Saskatchewan (Regina to be specific). I rarley post therefore I'm not seen much - like sasquatch.

Cheers:darkbeer:


----------



## DmULibRoles (Jun 13, 2005)

Damn You Liberals  When I first got on the web (when prodigy was still around) I was a young kid and my bother-in-law is DmUYuppy. It kinda stuck and I have been using it ever since. (I was the only kid in my high school that would go out to the car for lunch to listen to El' Rushmo at noon).


----------



## hilltopper (Nov 21, 2008)

*username*

Almamater---- Western Kentucky University Hilltoppers


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*Grey Squirrel*

It's my nickname that the guys at hunting camp branded me with. I am small and wiry and like to climb to 25' or so in my climber when I'm hunting. Heights don't bother me as long as I have my harness on.


----------



## Lrgmouth (Jan 23, 2008)

I do a lot of tournament bass fishing, when I sent the wife to register my last truck, she got me special plates that say LRGMOUTH, She thought she was being cute with the whole double meaning.
Just stuck.
Boy I love that woman!


----------



## ollogger (Jul 27, 2005)

*ollogger*

What I use to do for a living.


----------



## missed1once (Nov 14, 2007)

*Mine*

I missed one once, but I never missed one twice.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bobber 1 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Bobber 1*

I wanted Bobber but it was took so I just added the 1. this is what all the guys called me at the archery range.:smile:


----------



## whitetail2nitro (Oct 23, 2003)

My first bow was/is a Bear WhiteTail II and my 2nd bow is a PSE Nitro....so whitetail2nitro is my call name.


----------



## stringnoise (Jun 17, 2007)

I use to shoot a Martin Jaguar that was really loud. People started to call me stringnoise at the bowshop and it just stuck. I still get called it today and i don't even own that bow anymore.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

I ust to run 14/35x16.5 Gumbo Monster Mudders on my 75 and 76 high rise Ford 4x4's without fender flares and everyone was mad because of the mud I slung behind me and on them and I eventually was called mudslinger and used it as a CB handle for years and the nickname just stuck.


----------



## LLove (Jul 27, 2008)

first initial, last name. 

its what i've gone by for the last 8yrs so if it'll do for a company name and a tattoo.. it'll do for a screenname.


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

*name*

Josechno

JOhn-16
SEth-15
CHris-13
NOah-10

my four boys


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

First four names I put in said were taken. Decided not to over think it.


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

Long Story but I'll make it short.

You know how when you create an email address and it's picked already you have to type in a longer more complex one? Well, my first email address ended up being [email protected] 

The night before creating it I was listening to some Frank Zappa....fastnbulbous was already taken.

notbulbous became my shortened user name for alway ever on websites.

doesn't make sense, i know. 

too bad.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

No meaning behind my A/T name. My real name is Manfred and I can't stand being called "Manny." So I'm Mike.


----------



## archeryfool72 (Oct 16, 2006)

*archeryfool72*

Im a FOOOOOOOOL for archery and I was born in 1972!


----------



## desrtrat (Nov 26, 2008)

Not too complicated really... I live in a desert! But I've been using this handle for about 12 years. It's spelled without the second 'e' because when I first tried to use the handle 'desertrat', it was already taken...so I dropped an e. :darkbeer:


----------



## arrow slinger 2 (Apr 20, 2008)

arrow slinger 2 because i shoot compound as well as traditional.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

easy i like to kill em' and grill em'


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I was getting the "itchyfinger" to get back into archery so I figured some people would relate to that and it's always a good name for a joke :wink:


----------



## 32-5draw (Oct 6, 2008)

32-5draw

My draw length is 32.5" and I have been told this is an unusually long draw, so I thought the name would be different.

I shoot a Hoyt Ketera XL 70#, I have yet to chronograph my arrows. Easton Axis ST's weighing in at 465gr. 

32-5draw


----------



## bigox (Feb 23, 2008)

*well,*

It's because I'm 5"2" and 98 lbs. Not really, both numbers are a little higher especially the second one. Works out to be about 3.7 pounds per inch at 6"5".


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

It's my initals to my name and I had to add a "1" because someone else already had jds :teeth:


----------



## TomKat03 (Nov 6, 2008)

I just got back in to archery and bought a Bowtech Tomkat. 3 is my lucky number.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

when i joined here i shot 3d religously,
and wasnt half bad at the local shoots.

so i just kinda came up with smokin x's


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Well let me tell you

Divot250

divot because I work at a country club
250 is a goal wieght of mine.(boy gotta long way to go)


most people at shoots call me pinky. All because I lost a bet with the queen of Starnesville. Thanks alot Dee


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

nicknamed bestowed on me by friends to describe the way in which I ride a mountain bike


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

Daniel BOOM said:


> Scanning through all the names on here, you have to wonder. What made some people pick their usernames. So lets hear it folks. Whats the meaning behind your AT name, how did you come up with it, why, and whats it mean?


Ummm... It`s my name and I live in Jersey....:mg: :darkbeer: Ohh and it means Jersey Ray...


----------



## robbates (May 30, 2007)

*Screen Name!*

robbates be my name! :shade:

Oh yeah and I'm from Jersey too.. Just like Ray!


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

That's alright Wade!! I weighed 250 at birth!! Mom's still not talking to me!!!

Anyway, When I quit shooting in 91, I was shooting Pro for Oregon Bow Company and I live in Nevada! Unfortunately, after 4 back surgeries and a little more age, I should have started with NevadaSemi-Pro or NevadaAmateur or NevadaFlights!!! It's coming back though!!!:smile:



divot250 said:


> Well let me tell you
> 
> Divot250
> 
> ...


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

My AT screen name is because when I moved to Montan 6 yrs ago and seen me 1st Bull Elk at 30 ft I knew it was for me! I love Elk Hunting and one day I will get that 350+ P&Y Bull Elk!


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

easy- i hunt bucks in the swamp


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

My last name is "Shoemaker". My shooting friends started calling me "The Shoeminator" and it stuck.


----------



## IndyMcDan (Jan 22, 2008)

I am from Indianapolis, so there's the first half. Somehow, somewhere in college my buddies shortened my last name, McDaniel, and just started calling me "McDan". No one remembers who first started calling me this. when it happened, and I not sure when I started answering to it. It just sort of evolved and came about. IndyMcDan is just who i am, and I expect it to always be available as a username, so I got that going for me:teeth:!


----------



## mathews kid (Jun 22, 2008)

when i was younger i used to be big in motorsports (dragracing,and motocross).people used to call me THE KID,so that always stuck,now i shoot a mathews so, go figure.


----------



## NewPragueArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

Its the town I now live and love and its what I love. New Prague, Mn. and archery = newpraguearcher


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

I used to race sailboats. I ordered a new boat out of Tampa. The boat builder boats were called SR Maxx. This was in the late 80's. The Net was just getting going and the boat builder assigned me the Name FirstMaxx for buying their first boat. Remember Prodigy. I have used Firstmaxx ever since. :smile:


----------



## SEIowaArcher (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm from southeast Iowa, and I'm an archer.


----------



## Sagittandum amo (Oct 6, 2007)

"Sagittandum amo" is Latin for "I love archery". Actually the more correct way to say it would be "Artem sagittandi amo" which means "I love the art of archery", but it was too long for the user name field, so I settled for the former. 
(I first thought of the obvious "Sagittarius sum" which means "I am an archer", but didn't want to give people the impression that I believed in astrology.)


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

I spent 2 summers in college as a hired wrench on a ProMod drag racing team. We were IHRA #1385. I use it on all of my message boards. 

Joseph E Buckley the gentelmen who owned the car actually just passed away last year. RIP "Pops"


----------



## powerful1992 (Oct 13, 2008)

My first name means powerful warrior and i was born in 1992 so powerful warrior+1992= powerful1992


----------



## Whiskerbender (Jan 11, 2007)

My second fave is trying to catch that all elusive 50+# catfish. Hence the name. It came before I started shooting the biscuit.


----------



## Chrome Dome (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm Chrome Dome 'cuz I shave my head and it's pretty shiny.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

I am a fishing fool


----------



## gashogford (Feb 3, 2006)

I had a Ford crew cab with a 5.4 liter. That thing sucked gas like a BIG DOG. If you drove like a old lady it would get 10.5 mpg------gashogford!!!


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Name*

When I started on Archert Talk my bow was a Pearson Pride. Hence the name Pride Hunter.


----------



## stray bullet (Oct 31, 2008)

It's the name of my small motorcycle club. We like to ride fast and in various directions. It also has a shooting reference as I thoroughly enjoy guns as well.


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

I wish I had a name with a cool story behind it...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Mine is pretty self explanatory.. :chortle: :wink:


----------



## JulioMilburn (Nov 25, 2008)

*JulioMiburn*

"porn star name"

first pet name - JULIO (dog)

street i grew up on - MILBURN

i know it's stupid


----------



## X-Tech (Nov 13, 2008)

X = 'cause who doesn't like Xs right?
Tech = This is a two way mix. Always working on something, whether its the bows or the bikes for the race team I work for.


----------



## bbs383ci (May 14, 2008)

well i also like messing with hot rods and building motors

bbs383ci

b= bored
b= blown
s= stroked
383= a stroked 350 chevy engine
ci=cubic inch
:mg::car::jaw::faint:


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm only 5'4" and i'm everyones buddy!


----------



## buttonbucky (Aug 2, 2007)

took me five years before i could shoot anything other than a buttonbuck


----------



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

No real meaning behind mine, after trying about 10 it was the first one I came up with that wasnt taken.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

camoed out so the animals can't see me hince the hidden part and deadly with a bow hince the danger. When I put that face mask own I become something else .....the ultimate predator...:ninja::archery:


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

Boone & Crockett Bones

What I expect to drag out, everytime I go to the woods. Keeps me goin


----------



## cubdriver (Feb 28, 2003)

*handle*

Simple; I usually fly out to go hunting or fishing in my piper cub.


----------



## Dio (Nov 16, 2008)

The name of my rottie

Yes it came from Ronnie James Dio


----------



## Missle Spike (Jul 9, 2007)

a very good friend of mine had the patent on the missile spike broad head and honestly I misspelled it. and Chino GT was taken


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*It is a computer tag I've used for years*

Long story but I'll give you the short version, I have played around on computers for years, and want-a-be hackers(script-kiddies), gamers, and such: always were trying for the coolest names, so I used a little elite speak (the number thing) and called myself Just Here(ju5t h3r3), because I wanted a name that didn't stand out, so Ju5t H3R3 just seemed to fit. I carried it over to archerytalk just to keep the flow of it, "just here" wanting chat about archery.
kn


----------



## JHeuvel (Nov 6, 2003)

first initial and last name was going to do just initial JCHIV but didn't want people to think I was imitating GRIV. Plus I am wasn't clever enough at the time to come up with a really good name. If I had had it to do over I would be OBO ONE Blue Oval. OBT's nemesis. LOL:teeth:


----------



## RICE ETR (Oct 15, 2007)

My other passion is fast street cars/drag racing (at the track of course  and I have a Camaro...but no mullet :shade: And so my car eats rice....aka imports, or any car for that matter that has a fart pipe, huge wing, lota stickers, is fwd and most importantly a cocky owner who things they are driving a racecar. 
Don't hate me :angel:


----------



## bama bow nut (Apr 13, 2008)

i am from alabama and i am a bow nut


----------



## mtneer13 (Dec 13, 2007)

mine's simple enough...living in wv, big mountaineers fan and #13 is my lucky number and birthday...:darkbeer:


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 22, 2008)

I had a Hardtime growning up. Join the Marines went to Nam Tet 1968 as a grunt M60 really had a Hardtime. Came home but never left Nam Really Really Hardtime. Gave everybody a Hardtime!!!!!!!!! Now I'M just a lamb laying down with the Lions


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

My first 3-d shoot I tried to cross a creek by walking on a log. Well I slipped and hurt my boys.


----------



## p&y417bull (Jan 22, 2008)

bull that i killed nov of 07 in colorado. green scored 420 and 7/8 after drying period 417 2/8:teeth: 7x8 48 inch spread 58 and 59 inch main beams.


----------



## ndxt (Nov 24, 2007)

North Dakota and Switchback XT, weird that in 08 they came out with a New DXT, so I figured I better get one since they named it after me


----------



## cannonman (Nov 29, 2008)

I shoot a cannon at the local high school football games when we score a touchdown. Been doing it for 8 years now and they just call me the Cannonman.


----------



## 1trackmind (Apr 6, 2008)

Because no matter what my hobbie is at the time it is all I can think about. I will go overboard buying, building, working on it. I can't sleep, can't eat, can't get enought of it. So my family started calling me 1trackmind. And it fits me good....LOL


----------



## LBmaN (Mar 30, 2008)

I was a trad guy back when I joined AT, and my handle is Longbowman on other forums, so I figured something close to that would work.


----------



## chrismtl (Oct 5, 2008)

Mine is pretty boring. My name is Chris, and I'm from Montreal(MTL; thats in Canada).


----------



## PondCreekArcher (Nov 17, 2008)

The ground my buddies and I hunt on has a creek that runs through it called Pond Creek, which is where I have taken all the deer I have shot w/my bow, and I just really enjoy the great sport of archery !:thumbs_up


----------



## livergsp (Nov 1, 2008)

I have an all liver German Shorthaired Pointer....

geocities.com/livergsp


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Owned a Basscat boat for 14 years. Most people knew me by the boat that I ran. My fishing buddies actually called me basscat for several years. Now since I've dedicated most of my time to tournament archery the cat is gone but not forgotten. The La. part is for Louisiana.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

My first name is William and my two best archery friends call me willie.Last name is Murphy sooooooo, willieM.


----------



## OHIOSTEVE (Oct 22, 2007)

Mine is actually a disguise...My name is not steve and I do not live in ohio...I am actually a post op transexual named alice living in talahassee Fla with my lesbian stripper girlfriend mercedes...........and her 5 kids.


----------



## bucksandbirdies (Aug 19, 2007)

Golfpro.Bowhunter. Two things i think about 24 hours a day,bucks and birdies


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well here in Louisiana we have lot's of Swampy area and dogs in the swamps are alligators. 32 is my age when I joined AT. Make any sense? Hopefully.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

its my name missing the first 2 e's. Its my email so I use it for all my online stuff. Jeremy Sell


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

One of the first bows I ever owned was a golden eagle and 747 used to be a number that haunted my sister. She would see it everywhere like on clocks and such so she decided to tell me about it and now i see it everywhere


----------



## capt ray (Jan 16, 2006)

Charter boat Skipper and skinny water guide.


----------



## Pigz (Jan 12, 2008)

When I see a big deer or fish, I commonly qoute myself by saying, "man what a pig"!!!, therefore I like to think of my upcoming harvest or catches as being "Pigz"..


----------



## APEXshooter (Sep 15, 2007)

I shoot Mathews Conquest Apex. Pretty self explanitory i think:shade:


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

Texas...Where i live 
Bowhunting.... what i love
9... Paul Rabil's number (if anyone knows who that is:wink


----------



## movieman (Nov 28, 2008)

I live in southern calif regretfully and work in the movie industry::shade:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

*My name*

Spent most of my adult life cowboying and dally roping on a slick horn (no rubber horn wrap).


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

MOHA: My production company- Maxd Out Hunting Adventures

Lucan: My name....


----------



## Spots (Nov 28, 2008)

It's what I shoot at, (and every other cool name I could think of was either already taken, or a no-no)


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

I get this question all the time.I use to race street bikes for a couple yrs and then got into stunt riding for a while on them.I had a few bumps and bruises in my time while I was doing it.Went down on the track one day at 145mph and got up without a scratch.All my friends and family started telling me I was lucky to still be BREATHN every time I saw them until I gave it up a few yrs ago when I got married...I had it on my license plate for a few yrs on a SS Camaro and a WS6 transam.Both had nitrous so it just fit.Everything I joined over the yrs as far as forums I just always used it.I guess I have kinda out grown it with age,but heck its to much trouble to change.Ill keep it..:darkbeer:


----------



## HoleHopper (Nov 19, 2008)

I messed up my life when I was in my 20's doing it. I am still paying for it!:darkbeer:


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 9, 2005)

*bigrnyrs*

Bigr - bigger
N - than
Yrs - yours
Bigrnyrs - bigger than yours
Sounds bad I know, but originated when I had a K-5 Blazer one time that was all jacked up with a vanity plate that read "BIGRNYRS"
Just sort of stuck. Its my user name on any public forums I am on, as well as my e-mail address.


----------



## RKP25 (Oct 17, 2007)

My initials + my fav. number


----------



## Princess Sonja Martin (Feb 8, 2006)

:spy:If I tell you I will have to......
well you know :brick:
:heh:

:drama: I wanted to be Princess Sonja :drama:
:aww: BUT NO :nono:
:user: I have to be professional!! :bs:

:cow:


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

I am a French trained chef and my hispanic dishwashers call me Chivo(goat) because I have a billy goat chin goatee. 

Scott


----------



## BlackStick (Jun 27, 2008)

Black Stick is my alias because I shoot all black arrows. I use CX Maxima 3D Selects, remove the logo on the arrow with Goo Gone Extreme and an old white t-shirt. I fletch three four inch black feathers, use a black CX nock, and of course, black field tips. Naturally, I do not use these arrows for hunting. They are my 3D and 5 spot arrows. Because they are all black, they are hard to see on the 3D course, so no one can chase my nock.


----------



## RedSunrise (Aug 31, 2008)

*The Red Sunrise*

From my days camping in te plains on northren Tanzania a sunrise was the beginning of a new day and new adventures. The in tLotR it comes as a phrase "The red sun rises, blood will be spilt today". Now combined in my screen name for several forums:cheers:


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Nate's my son and parker was my bow back then.


----------



## smitty72 (Jan 29, 2006)

smitty is my nickname and 72 is the year I was born.


----------



## Screaminshot (Nov 6, 2008)

In my early days of archery we did not have many (actually close to none) pro-shops that you could go buy arrows and such in where i live. So i was making (!) my own arrows. let aside flying straight; those arrows were making a `screaming` noise on the flight. I tried so hard to stop it without any success for a loong time.

no wonder i was not considered a decent hunter back in those days 

Nowadays i am trying to figure out to GET that sound from my arrows as it turned out kind of a signature for me. 

Shoot straight everyone.


----------



## dozer76 (Jan 26, 2008)

i've been operating dozer's since i was 18 years old. got married in 76


----------



## im-ocd (Mar 22, 2007)

*Yesterday, someone dug this thread up from 2006!*

My username is self explanatory. Whether it's true _ (it's not) _ :set1_thinking: depends on the topic :attention :secret: :wink:


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

OHIOSTEVE said:


> Mine is actually a disguise...My name is not steve and I do not live in ohio...I am actually a post op transexual named alice living in talahassee Fla with my lesbian stripper girlfriend mercedes...........and her 5 kids.


hey , I know you .....................j/k :darkbeer: or am I?


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Um.......well......


----------



## ky longhunter (Nov 24, 2008)

Kentucky is where I am from, and the original longhunters were small parties of hunters and trappers paid to explore Kentucky and map out routes for surveyors and land speculators. Often these small groups of hunters would take to the woods for several months at a time without having much to do with the civilized world. It kinda fits!


----------



## deer16pt (Dec 17, 2005)

I've been lucky enough to have 2 16 pt deer walk under my stand over the years and both were introduced to my broadhead.

Hope to get lucky again!


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Tn for the state i live in. And 10point for a big buck i killed


----------



## nogg (Sep 2, 2006)

my name is richard (rick).nogg is short for noggin.whats another name for richard +another word for noggin?


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

*wife named me lol*

Well its an adult themed nickname :mg:...the 6687 was the last four didgets of my old phone number..:angel: Thats all i can say..:shade:


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Tug08*

Tug is my new chocolate lab and 08 was when I got him.


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

xswanted......

Um......I want more Xs.

Of course want in one hand and........Well you get the idea.


----------



## ya_redneck (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm an air traffic controller and we use operating initials to identify ourselves....mine are ya. At work , because I hunt and fish sooooo much my co-workers call me a *******, thus ya_redneck.


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

Simple. Everyone hates the Sith!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

South Man -Live in GA


----------



## Idahodawg (Oct 24, 2008)

Idaho - I lived in Pocatello, ID from 1998-2002.

Dawg - Born in GA, live in GA now, graduated from UGA (twice) and am a huge Georgia Bulldog fan.


----------



## passngas (Nov 13, 2007)

*Gas Passer*

Passngas is what I do. I'm an Anesthetist. Don't worry about the saying it, it takes the 1st year of school to pronounce it.


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Mine?*

JOE PA, in honor of Joe Paterno, the legend. He is not interested in archery (or anything other than football, as far as I know.) I'm kind of an old fart too, just not quite as old as he is.


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm the king of Jack, Zilch, nuttin


----------



## haole boy (Jul 10, 2005)

*haole boy*

I've been living in Hawaii for 22 yrs. The boys over here call me haole boy which means WHITE BOY.


----------



## skipper26 (Feb 28, 2008)

My dad was in the Navy when I was born and he called me Skipper all my life. 26 was my number when I played ball.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

well i shoot a scepter so there came the name s4 shooter:shade:


----------



## ICUTSTUFF (Aug 29, 2008)

MY USERNAME IS ICUTSTUFF

THe reason is that I build custom cars, install custom car audio systems, build anything out of metal or wood and there is nothing that I won't CUT.
If it can't be done I will figure it out.


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

Well.... I guess the name Aspirin Buster sounds better than "Baby Aspirin Buster". HA HA

Our show is "The Aspirin Buster"... thus the name.

Cool thread.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

It was the bow i was shooting when i joined.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

ToughAntlerTees
because I design Tough Antler T-shirts for archers!:banana:


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

A nick name i got a while back,still don't know how i got it though:set1_thinking:


----------



## JPM4LIFE (Feb 28, 2008)

I am a big NASCAR fan. I used to root for Dale Jr until he went to Hendricks. So to piss all my buddies off I started rooting for Juan Pablo Montoya and telling them I was a JPM fan for life. I even bought his shirts and hats for the races. Now that he is going to be racing for DEI that may be true. JPM4LIFE!!!


----------



## FIB (Jul 25, 2008)

I live in N. IL and all my Wis. buddies call me a FIB (which stands for F'n Illinois Bast---). I don't mind it. I'm an Arky by birth anyway...FIB


----------



## yotedog (Mar 26, 2008)

I like to trap and that is what I call the coyotes that I catch sure would be better if I could catch more of them dang yotedogs


----------



## coxva (Sep 21, 2007)

It is complicated my last name and state I was born and currently live in. I am not very creative.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Northwest. Cuzz i live in Washington State.
75 is my Birth Year.


----------



## Archer_Noob (Dec 2, 2008)

New to the sport, don't know much. Lots of book knowledge from lurking here for so long, but no practical knowledge.


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

I think it's pretty well self-explanatory.:canada:


----------



## bowhunter96 (Nov 13, 2005)

The year I got back into Bowhunting . :smile: Dave


----------



## Bllade (Sep 13, 2008)

I went through several names when i first started on the internet back in 1989. I was a member of a few web communities and someone came up with this name because I was playing semi pro hockey at the time. Originally it was spelled B||ade with the lines meaning skate blades. Now I usually spell it Bllade since many sites done allow the || characters.


----------



## nicholswildart (Jan 6, 2008)

*wildlife artist*

I am a wildlife artist. See my profile for the website.


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Contrary to what you might think, I mostly hunt fully clothed. However, when I was in Saskatchewan bear hunting one time my sister (the troll) sent a family email with something about me being a "barehunter". It stuck I guess. According to my sister all the emails I send her have little peppers by them because of my sig.


----------



## flutyflakes51 (Dec 6, 2006)

last name combined with a nickname and my college baseball #, my original AT name had "skin" in front of it with out the flakes and my # but some people found it offensive, so I had to change it :mg:


----------



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

*Babooze*

I use the name Babooze for most forums. It's Portuguese for dummy. I am not Portuguese but But my Fiance is and I have been known to do some pretty dumb s*&t in my time.


----------



## PSE-TV (Mar 4, 2007)

...nuff said.


----------



## supermonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

Once had a superviser at work that said any monkey off the street could do our job,I told him that it took a supermonkey to do my job. Next day I put a supermonkey sticker on my hardhat.He was fired a few weeks later.


----------



## gabarus (Jul 30, 2008)

Gabarus is a little piece of paradise on Cape Breton Island where I lived for seven years.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I shoot a Sharkred Apex 7


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

i like Mathews bows


----------



## DirtNapTV (Aug 7, 2005)

*name*

3D because of being a 3D shooter and Mountainer being from West Virginia.


----------



## Apache (Apr 11, 2007)

It takes an Apache to catch an Apache. It's also the Zuni indian word for enemy ... :mg:


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Purdy simple story for my screename..Born an raised an still live in an love ohio..AN its mossy oak for me in the woods,an out of the woods aswell


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*well*

I am what I am, and I'm comfortable that my reputation will stay intact enought to use my real name...Plus I'm too darned lazy to put much thought into another id...


----------



## JeffD4L (Jun 8, 2008)

*JeffD4L*

Jeff = my first name.
D = Daniel my middle name. also = Ducks, Dogs, Deer.
4 = For:lol:
L = Leslie my last name. also = Life because hunting is my life!


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Just ask my wife, or my neighbor's wife...oops


----------



## King Country (Nov 7, 2008)

New Zealand the country (3 million pop), *King Country* the region, Piopio home town (500, less if the pub is closed) :thumbs_up


----------



## LittleCrow (Oct 13, 2008)

Little Crow Archers was the name of the club I belonged to in my hometown.

Little Crow was a Sioux/Dakota chief who was a key figure in the Indian uprising in Minnesota in 1862 (?) that took place in the area I grew up.

It's a cool name I think.


----------



## UnlmtdResrce (Mar 1, 2006)

*UnlmtdResrce*

Obviously stands for Unlimited Resource... It has multiple meanings. The outdoors can be (and should always be) an Unlimited Resource for all of us. Secondly I consider myself to be an Unlimited Resource for many things... Including doing my part to keep Hunting and Outdoor Recreation a part of life for generations to come.


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

I seem to blow through alot of full metal jackets tipped with mx3's on raccoons.. Helluva way to blow an investment when i live off the college lifestyle. My signature says it all.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*spaghetti sauce*

When you shoot an x archers will say its "money" or its in there . I always said its Ragu like the spaghetti sauce its got yer meat, tomato, peppers, garlic, basil, ........ Its in there , only after I coined the fraze for Xring arrows did I find out that the sauce that used that phrase was actually Prego it was to late to fix it and besides that, it sounds cooler.I am the Big Ragu thats my story and Im sticking to it!:shade:


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

rand is the name of the lead character in a series of books that myself and most of my family read.the series of books is the wheel of time series by robert jordan.then when i tried to get rand along time when i was setting my first e-mail account which i still use it was taken and rand with the area code i was living at the time was the first suggested alternate,so i took it and use it on pretty much everything.


----------



## 458win (Jun 8, 2007)

caliber of my squirrel rifle


----------



## souwest_ghillie (Dec 10, 2005)

I live along the Little Southwest Miramichi river....which we locals affectionately call the "Sou'west"......and I'm a hunting and fishing guide....from which the word "ghillie", which means guide in Scottish (or Gaelic?), derives from.


----------



## bluegrasshunter (Sep 4, 2006)

Pretty self explnitory..
I was born and live in the bluegrass state (Kentucky), and I'm a hunter. Thought about something with Kentucky in it somehow, but KY and hunting just don't seem to fit together very well. LOL
Brad


----------



## Kss_Waylander (Aug 26, 2008)

I used to play a lot of Diablo II online, and Kss_Waylander was my main account name that I was known for in the Melee Guild Duel Tourney circuit! Hah never would have guessed it would ya?


----------



## sunstroked (Oct 8, 2008)

Ever been to Phoenix in July? Yeah, but its a dry heat. Nuff said.:shade::flame:


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

hmmm well mine is from my line of work 

I am a deisel Mechanic (I work on the Big rigs) Crawl around on the ground under them all day since 1991 and am still doing it everyday 

People started calling me GruBBworM and it stuck 

Jon


----------



## hoyt88 (Nov 24, 2008)

i shoot hoyts and my john deere tech number is 88 :thumbs_up


----------



## smelliot (Nov 18, 2008)

my oldest son watches the cartoon open season the deer with one antler is named elliot another deer calls him smelliot. i saw a buck on stand this year with one antler it immediatly reminded me of the cartoon.


----------



## bearwingnut (Apr 11, 2003)

Bear was the first bow i owned and wingnut is what they called USAF folks up here.


----------



## rescue.tech (Feb 18, 2006)

*rescue.tech*

Should be self evedent, Fire and ambulance vol. work.


----------



## logman72 (Apr 21, 2006)

i am a forester for a lumber company


----------



## Nightimer (Jan 22, 2003)

I worked nights (until a couple of months ago when I got laid off)


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

Ulster County New York Bowhunter=UCNYbowhunter yea I know no imagination


----------



## Dragn (Aug 26, 2008)

*Nickname*

Ok, mine started more than 15 years ago. It begins with my love of dragons. Fantasy dragons, not the Chinese Wyrms. I also love a series of fantasy books known as the Dragonlance series. Lance is my first name. For years my nickname was Dragonlance. I still go by that on Ebay. Now comes the time where i get lazy. I wanted a shorter name. Dragon is almost always taken, Dragn... ahhh, this works great, Short for my lazy side and it is also instantly recognizable. Thus, DRAGN became my nick, on several forums and chats for the last 5 years or so.


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

*blademan*

I'm the one who always ends up cut when we are field dressing, skinning deer etc. Friends say watch the blade man. Soooooooo Blademan it is. Where is that knife at anyway..............:darkbeer:


----------



## Southpaw38 (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm left handed and a big Earnhardt fan. 3 for Earnhardt and I was more of a fan of JR in the 8 car than I am now that he's in the 88.


----------



## LR-ghost (Nov 19, 2008)

Mine comes from the area I hunt. We have 2500 acres in SE Oklahoma that we run about 200 head of cattle on and attempt to manage the deer population. It runs along the Little River for about 5 miles and I like to slip around and stalk hunt like a ghost. Guess you could say I like to go unnoticed as much as I can... Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't....


----------



## The X Moves (Mar 15, 2005)

When I signed up, I couldn't think of anything very clever. I enjoy spot shooting and if you looked though my scope you'd swear that the X does indeed, move. (must have something to do with my holding not-so-steady).

Then under "Title" I thought of the Bob-and-Tom El Conquistador bit that always cracked me up. So ....


----------



## 300 (Aug 16, 2008)

Love the movie "300."


----------



## DanDaMan (Aug 24, 2004)

Simple
My name is Dan
And I am The Man

actually that was a nickname I got when a kid in football. 25yrs later, well I guess I am just trying to hold on to those old memories.


----------



## Bowhunter53 (Jul 24, 2004)

Dang 14 Pages I'd Better Post As well....
Born to Bow hunt....in1953


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Pretty easy since I enjoy all Archery (spots and dots, paper, foam.....trees, Stumps, etc.....)and I'm from California.......Just kidding 

VA


----------



## IditarodGrizzly (Nov 13, 2008)

Born to race in the Iditarod. Only problem is I was born in Alabama. I am a certified Volunteer Dog Handler with the Iditarod and will be back in Alaska on March 3 til race is over. We take care of the dogs and help handlers at the start of race,


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

mines simple i lived in alaska and hawaii:darkbeer:


----------



## Sky Warrior (Dec 12, 2004)

Sky Warrior is the name of the Unmanned Aircraft that I am helping to develope for the Army. It a neat plane and hopefully will save lifes.


----------



## 88notchback (Jan 16, 2007)

1988 Mustang Notchback!
Can't out run an arrow, but that arrow is not beatting me in the 1\4 mile
Notch


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

*buckshot164*

This is the name of a hollow on state gamelands. It is where I want my ashes taken to and scattered. Just memories of hunting.


----------



## Tree Top Flier (Jan 15, 2007)

The first time I ever released on a deer it was at 65 yards, and my broad head just barley clipped the top of a short pine tree I was shooting over out at about 50 yards. Nailed the doe, and I've been chasing that tree top flier high ever since! :darkbeer:


----------



## alpine (Aug 6, 2006)

*name*

I have shoot Alpine bows for last 12 years but I have just ordered my first Matthews


----------



## hubbardlaker (Aug 15, 2008)

*Hubbard lake*

Hubbard lake is a lake in nothern Mich,have a cabin there and spend all my free time and hunting there.hope to retire there someday..........


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Karbon.



Well I'm a Chemist, dealing mainly with organic compounds and well carbon is kind of a bog deal. And well for the spelling, all our dog name started with a K so our Irish Setter (Karbon) was lucky enough to get the name before I started using it online.


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

Mine stands for "Ground Zero". I started using this Handle about 10 years ago. 

No story behind it really, I just liked it. I was looking for something ominous. After 9/11 some people think it is offensive. LIGAS


----------



## BUC182 (Dec 17, 2008)

My best bow killed buck scores 182", so BUC182. If I kill a bigger one I may have to change the name. I hope that happens!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Carlos was taken so I went with CarlosII (Carlos the Second).


----------



## MOUNTIE1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Our local high school football team is the Mountaineers. My sons number is 1. 8-2 this past season... GO MOUNTIES!!!!


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Elk rule*

I have had a passion for Elk and Elk country for the past twenty years.


----------



## Groundshrinkage (Dec 11, 2008)

Groundshrinkage, because I always rib my old man about his deer having groundshrinkage, and its happened to me a time or two. Plus its a funny word and reminds me of the infamous shrinkage episode of Seinfeld. "I was in the pool!!! I was in the pool!!!"


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Nickname from nephews and nieces - Master Of The Universe
Funny thing is one nephew saying he would be MO-three and his younger brother (5 years) old saying he was not going to be MOFO. :mg:
Too funny...


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

My name is Chris and my buddies that I hunt with always drag out my name when they say it. Carisssss.


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Rocket is my favorite dirt car chassis and 80 was the year I was born.


----------



## depthfyndr (Sep 19, 2007)

I have been knocked out of enough bowfishing rigs to earn the name my buddies have given me.


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

I do some tech work on the side for a friend of mine, who owns an archery shop. 
He will sell a bow & send them to me for set-up & tuning.
It never fails, they walk into my garage, look around at the 100s of arrows, bows hanging everywhere, draw board, bow press, etc, etc, etc.
they say " Man, you're sick! "....... I get that alot.


----------



## carolina cougar (Feb 7, 2005)

*at name*

i have always been a big martin fan-the cougar being my favorite model . i also was born and raised in north carolina where my ansestors from scotland landed in the mid-1700's--so carolina cougar came kind of natural


----------



## highside74 (Mar 5, 2004)

Mine is a type of motorcycle crash and my birth year. When a bike goes into a slide and the tires catch and flip you up over the top side that is called a highside. Luckily I have never crashed that way but lots of other ways.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

mine is obviously i like to hunt but i shot my biggest turkey on the date in my name...4/16/06...32 pounds and two beards....also shot one on that date in 05 and its also my dads birthday haha


----------



## r2t2 (Feb 8, 2003)

R2T2 It sounds like Star Wars R2D2 and my name has an R to and a T to. It was also easy to type.


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

Outback.........Switchback........FULLBACK!!!! I tried to get them to name there next bow after me..........:darkbeer:


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

My initials and my badge number. At least it was my badge number before they decided to give everyone new badge numbers.:mg:


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Mine is GWMICAN, G is for my first name, Greg. W is for my wife's name Wendy. MICAN is my last name.


----------



## terry72 (May 19, 2008)

mines lame terry my name born in 1972 kinda would like to change it


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

I use to hunt with a good friend yrs ago and we used the buddy system during spring turkey season....if i killed one i would go with him and be the caller and vice versa....and one of would say i see him and the other would say i see him too.


----------



## removed1 (Dec 12, 2008)

mine isn't archery related, but it is the model name and caliber of my first rifle.

Rossi "PUMA" 44-40


----------



## DeadWater (Dec 30, 2008)

I love to fish.

I'm not very good at it


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

I carry one....alot.


----------



## 4X4HD (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a 4x4 Chevy Duramax 2500HD, and it was the simplest thing I could remember. Use it on about 6 or 7 other forums too.


----------



## boiow (Jul 21, 2008)

my name is bo. and i live on the isle of wight uk.hence bo iow.


----------



## MN-Land of Does (Jan 16, 2008)

It's about what I see when I look out my window and how my state manages our deer herd.


----------



## skeeter5 (Jan 24, 2006)

I used to fish professionally and Skeeter boats was my primary sponsor. 5 is generally the legal limit for bass. Hence...... Skeeter5!


----------



## ut1031 (Mar 8, 2007)

*name*

Mine is the state I live UTAH and my birthdate.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Well mine was pretty easy. I have horses and I hunt so. I came up with horses&hunting.


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL


A thread by the infamous Daniel Boom is _still_ circulating! That's rich. I remember when one day he was the Martin Bows poster child, the next exiled for 8,000 years into the desert sand. 

Poor kid.


----------



## saberhutch (Dec 19, 2008)

Saber - Call sign when I was scout platoon leader

Hutch - Nickname all my life


----------



## Crazy_Boxer (Apr 24, 2008)

I have two boxer dogs and they are crazy !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

.........after my favorite cigar shape


----------



## idrednek (Feb 9, 2007)

id-idaho the state i live in 
rednek- i am a *******:darkbeer:


----------



## ManiacWight (Jan 7, 2009)

Mine is obvious and not so obvious.

*Maniac *

insane
excessive enthusiasm or desire for something: a sports maniac.
acts in a wildly irresponsible way: maniacs on the highway.

*Wight*

A living being; a creature.

*Easy right.... but actually its an Anagram for something far more sinister *


----------



## LPPLAYER59 (Jan 12, 2009)

I used to play guitar for a living...Gibson 1959 Les Paul(s) were and still are my fav. Hence Les Paul Player 1959. Now I use my degree and work as a Mechanical Engineer....Less Fun, Less Money, More Work.


----------



## shorty785 (Jan 15, 2009)

mine is cuz im short and 785 is my fav snocross riders number


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

A friend picked mine for me. It's a play on my last name - Devine

My husband is Devine Shot

I know you are yawning already from the boredom!


----------



## Rolando (Jan 4, 2009)

Spend a couple of months in the Adirondacks exploring, every summer, I am also French, ( now US citizen) The Voyageurs where great French Paddlers, Montreal to Detroit and back before winter every Year. Lots of them settled in the " Dacks"


----------



## Iamewe64 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Name*

I am, My last name is yue [pronounced you] and 1964 is the year I was born;
I-am-ewe-64:shade:


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

archer- i am an archer
amish- though i'm not amish, my roots are an i live in the largest amish settlement in the world.


----------



## goodoldgus (Nov 14, 2007)

My German Shorthair Pointer's registered AKC name is Sweetgrass Good Old Gus...hence my AT name "goodoldgus".


----------



## highvolthunter (Jul 3, 2008)

i'm a lineman for a power company,and always hunting


----------



## FullCurlHunter (Sep 21, 2008)

A sheep grand slam is my dream.


----------



## timike (Mar 4, 2006)

*Titanium*

ti- light weight but strong, mike thats me, shooting my dually at 60# now. getting old.
timike


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

*I wasn't creative enough to think of anything else so I just used my first name and added 2 zero's (not really sure why, just did) *


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Mine was made without a whole lot of thought. My net name i had to change, because i got tired of the evil ex wife bugging me lol.
So now im 
CAMO=i like camo its my favorite color (yes it is a color!!!) 
MAN= This one is obvious.
73=year i was born.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

i was shooting an XI when i signed up


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

*BMG=Big Magical Goose*


----------



## ron_burgundy (Dec 31, 2008)

I was watching the movie Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy when I decided to finally register. Thought of several names, but they were to close to other members. Plus, I figured some Will Ferrell fan would get a kick out of it, or at least think there was actually a real Ron Burgundy out there shooting a bow.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

Well its the best bow I have ever shot and it wasnt taken so there it is I am "The General"


----------



## Drew360 (Oct 23, 2002)

Drew is my name and the 360 is from "Back in the Day" when everyone had pagers, 360 was my "Pager Code" so people knew it was me trying to get a hold of them.


----------



## SUZETTE90210 (Jan 16, 2009)

The reason behind my name on AT is....Suzette is my first name and the 90210 is from the original Beverly Hills 90210 which I was sooooo addicted too.


----------



## Pietatil (Dec 19, 2008)

"Pietatil" is a word my friend and I made up. Its basically a pie crossed with a potato crossed with an emil (another made up word; means a baby emo emu) Pretty random, but thats me.


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

well when i was young my friendds used to call me "chubb rock" then when i got older i shortedned to "c-rock" and for the past 3 years that i have been in florida people cant seem to pronounce more then one sylabol so it has just gotten to cr0ck.. thats pretty much it.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Whitetail101 - I picked this one due to the fact that everyone around here comes to me for the "101" on the local whitetails.


----------



## clicker (Mar 5, 2007)

Went to shoot at a coyote one day. Gun went click ( Forgot to put bullet in chamber ) Clicker


----------



## moosetrack (Aug 13, 2005)

six three 300 lbs= moosetrack


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

arrow slinger433 cause my neighbor calls me that, especially when he sees me out at 11 at night with a headlamp strapped to my bow so i can see, 433 cause its part of where i live.


----------



## ITapeIt (Nov 6, 2008)

*My Namw*

I Tape It
Official Boone and Crockett, and Pope and Young measurer


----------



## firepin (Nov 23, 2008)

Me and my pa used to shoot are guns ALL the time. He gave me the CB handle Firepin.


----------



## Big Daddy M (Dec 28, 2004)

Big Daddy M was the nickname that I had for the best dog that I ever had. When he got sick, putting him to sleep was the most difficult thing that I ever had to do. I use his nickname in honor of the years of fantastic memories.


----------



## _Caveman_ (Jan 1, 2009)

Physically I am very strong and have a bigger build and my voice is really deep, and when I talk no one can ever understand me and so my football coach began calling me Caveman.


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm a Radiologic Technologist (X-ray tech or rad tech). My last name is Tucker, so I'm radtuck.


----------



## racer48 (Jan 30, 2008)

use to race atv's 48 was my # for my 2 sons one born 94 the other 98 so racer48


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

My shop's name is Page Lake Archery. That was too many characters, so I shortened it to P.L. Archery


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

i don't know............kind of hard to figure......ukey:


----------



## Deuce Frehley (Nov 21, 2008)

Deuce Frehley is my stage name. I am the guitarist/vocalist for The Deuce Frehley Band out of New Haven, CT. I named myself after Ace Frehley of KISS (one of my fave guitarists), although the band doesn't play any KISS music. We're a punk/country band. I use this name on other forums (music related).


----------



## gutpyls (Jan 4, 2006)

Its whats at the end of my arrow....and also on my lic plate!


----------



## mr_evans2u (Feb 27, 2007)

gutpyls said:


> Its whats at the end of my arrow....and also on my lic plate!


I like that for a lic. plate.

Mine is my last name, and a little smart alec on my part.


----------



## Smoothiniron (Jan 5, 2009)

The name of a ridge in the Blue mountains in south east Washington state.

thought the name Smoothiniron was kinda cool so I use it 

no idea where it came from or what it means??


----------



## genuinejewell (Dec 30, 2007)

Genuine Jewell is the registered name of a Tennessee Walking Horse I once owned. He's the reason I now own mules!!


----------



## wolfy692005 (Dec 6, 2008)

wolfy nickname 69 year i was born.....2005 year i got onto yahoo.


----------



## billyblob (Dec 28, 2008)

fat


----------



## GOTTABOWHUNT00 (Dec 13, 2008)

eat, live, breath bowhunting!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well as if this isnt the most cheesy name out there...goofyswife2788....hmmm maybe thats because my husband is goofy2788. I couldnt think of anything ...Should learn to think for myself huh? :icon_1_lol:


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Due to a military injury, I gimp around. :smile:


----------



## deerpark (Dec 8, 2008)

Here is a lame one also, Deerpark is where I live.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i'm here 2 arrow 1,1 deer,1target,1 of anything i'm not picky.


----------



## Savage78 (May 26, 2008)

savage is the type of rifle I use for long range target shooting. 78 was my football number. :wink:


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

"5 0" is the street term for police officer (me) and then bowhunter.


----------



## destinyseeker (Jun 22, 2007)

*destinyseeker*

For years I lived my life by "one sets their own destiny by the choices one makes"then some years ago something happened in my life that i had no control over,nor could I change it by any decisions that i made.Since then,I have learned that,some things are beyond ones control,no matter what decisions they may make.So,now I just seek what is next,then make the best of it.Must be destiny.
you ask:wink:


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

*asa_low12*

asa_low12 was my hotmail account for years and years. to many :darkbeer:'s one night and changed my password to something weird. I know it had periods and numbers and letters in it. Other than that I have no clue. now it's asa-low12 but on every other site everywhere it's asa_low12. I love shooting asa shoots and shooting low 12's while i'm there.


----------



## Fullboar (Dec 14, 2006)

I dont know if most of you remember is lovely lady from a couple of years ago? Her AT name was "Slippy's Hoe" as you can guess because she was Slippy's woman. And if I remember she was Red Hot for Slippy. 
Slippy I hope you and the Hoe are still in love. LOL


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

an Australian spin on "Dances with Wolves" but the forum wont allow enough letters for the plural. cheers mate:darkbeer:


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

My largest buck harvested was a 164" at Heartland Outfitters (minus the vowels).


----------



## young_bull44 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ever heard the story about the young bull and the old bull standing on top of the hill watching all the cows in the valley? Well my older brother calls me the young bull because of my impatience, haha :tongue:


----------



## bigbowman14 (Sep 14, 2006)

because I am pretty big 6'1" and 210....and 14 is(was) the number of deer I killed in one yr....and yes they were all legal....now it should be bigbowman15...hehehehe


----------



## AirForceAggie (Jan 3, 2009)

Texas A&M University class of '05 (Aggie) + Active Duty Airforce = AirForceAggie

Gig Em' WHOOOOOOOP!!:darkbeer:


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

In honor of George Mattis........and I hunt alone 99.9% of the time.....

http://www.amazon.com/Whitetail-Fundamentals-Fine-Points-Hunter/dp/0442233558

Solohunter


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*Lol*

Had an old girl friend look at me and say ..... 



That's one "Narley" lookin horn ya got there boy ..... :dancing::RockOn: 




Of course it was the drop that was laying on my mantel she was refering to ...


----------



## BabyArcher7 (May 11, 2007)

The love of my life always calls me "baby", I like to consider myself an archer...lol and my favorite number is 7.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i play in a band and listen to alot of music. one of the bands i would listen to is called sawtooth grin and there vocalist has some of the craziest sreaming vox ive everheard. so put two and two together and got this.


----------



## panther2307 (Feb 12, 2008)

my favorite animal is the black panther,not sure why though.maybe from an old sylvester and tweety cartoon i watched as a kid.


----------



## hankpot (Oct 18, 2007)

well my name is hank potter and it wouldnt let me use hankpotter or hpotter so hpot it was


----------



## Canuck Archer (Jul 1, 2007)

*name*

Canuck Archer
When I first started bowhunting 30 years ago My friends from Pennsylvania
nicknamed me Canuck because I lived in Canada.


----------



## hockeyhead (Jun 24, 2004)

Daniel BOOM said:


> Scanning through all the names on here, you have to wonder. What made some people pick their usernames. So lets hear it folks. Whats the meaning behind your AT name, how did you come up with it, why, and whats it mean?


LOVE hockey!!! S.C. Musketeers tier one, college, to the pro's. Archery is first love!


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

SaltLakeArcher

I am not telling, I chose a cryptic name on purpose and I prefer to keep it a secret.


----------



## nontypical225 (Jan 4, 2009)

it is the net score of my state record deer the deer was also a nontypical.


----------



## hoytfan99 (Feb 17, 2008)

hoyt is what i've shot sine 1999, always be a hoyt man


----------



## bowhunttp (Jul 30, 2008)

*yjjjjjgj*

what i do and who i am simple and easy. its coming people better load up on ammo.


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

Name is Joe Banditelli, everyone calls me Bandit. 69 aahhh, mmmm, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Woodlander (Jan 21, 2009)

I live in Woodland Washington so there it is.


----------



## Shoalwater (Aug 24, 2007)

Manufacturer of my boat


----------



## BAMBRANCH (Oct 17, 2008)

*MY Name*

I used to fight in compitions (bad man) 66w 2l 1d


----------



## KOZMAN4907 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Kozman4907*

Last name Kozuhowski

gender male

badge number 4907

not flashy but easy for me to remember.

Koz


----------



## snakepliskin07 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Great Thread*

My dads favorite movie that I would watch with him everytime it came on when I was a kid. Ecsape from NewYork. Snake Pliskin was played by Kurt Russel. 07- the year I joined AT!:wink:


----------



## GAMEDIC (Dec 21, 2004)

Georgia medic


----------



## KBI-PREZ (Dec 30, 2007)

I am the president of the Kickapoo Bowmen inc. thus KBI-PREZ


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

So, what happened to Mr. Daniel Boom who started this thread?


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

My initials plus investor.. I love real estate...


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

was born in 59, been a cop for 28 years wrote lots of tickets during that time one of my Sgt's got to calling me xman cause I had so many signatures by the x, thus xman59


----------



## UpNorthJournal (Jan 16, 2009)

Up North Journal is the name of my weekly podcast that I do with my teenage son. If anyone is intrested you can find it on I tunes.


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

*1c4:5*

Use to go by OUTBKJAC
God called me to preach and now I pastor. First name is jack.
1C4:5 is First Corinthians 4th chapter 5th verse. " My Motto "


----------



## nimbus73 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm a weimaraner lover. My first weim was named Nimbus which is a gray storm cloud by one definition or a golden halo by another. Well he certainly was no angel, but he definitely had a lot of character. He was large for his breed and weighed 73 pounds when he was just one year old hence the 73. Weighed between 100 and 105 pounds most of his life and always had a lean look. Had to put him to sleep last spring (8 years old):sad: but ever since I've had him that has been my handle. It is more or less engrained on my brain. I have a new weim now, a jip named Belle, but Nimbus73 :icon_salut:will probably always be my handle.


----------



## dnbnt (Aug 27, 2006)

My original userid on windows 3.0. Was an IBM AS 400 operater at the time, network guys came over and asked what I'd like for a username so I took 1st & middle initials and abbreviated my last name. Been using since like '94 or so.:darkbeer:


----------



## ShoreGobbler (Sep 7, 2008)

I Turkey hunt on Maryland's Eastern Shore. Hence "ShoreGobbler".


----------



## thor94 (Jan 20, 2009)

thor- motocross gear i wear
94 year i was born
walla thor94


----------



## tedhunter (May 3, 2004)

mine is easy.

TED is a nickname from my last name that i have had since first grade and I wish I could be a full time HUNTER!!

LOL - not much imagination, I know.


----------



## BuckinFuts (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm down with bucks and butts. :thumbs_up


----------



## Meat hook (Jan 2, 2008)

Meat hook is a term for fist and/or arm. Thus the picture....


----------



## Lone Wolf 8634 (Jan 27, 2009)

I drive a truck. Therefore I have a C.B. handle. Lone Wolf, since its sooo original I have to add something to it. 8634= My truck number.


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*Funny*



jimposten said:


> Hello fellow Fender player... My name took me a long time to come up with. It is my nickname and my last name. Talk about lame. I should change it to clowntherapist. That would make you all wonder



WOW, the Clowntherapist comment brought tears to my eyes. That struck me as way funny for some reason.


----------



## Saint Hubert (Sep 20, 2007)

:wink:

http://www.thecross-photo.com/Hubert-Patron_Saint_of_Hunters-Written_by_Mitch_Ballard.htm


----------



## w8n4fall (Mar 11, 2008)

Waiten for fall w8n4fall


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Live in kansas. Im a bowman. Area code is 620.:wink:


----------



## bckmstr (Aug 8, 2008)

Age 13 I was fortunate enough to harvest my first deer which was a nice 10pt. and my family and friends called me BCKMSTR , also is my license plate here in MN is BCKMSTR and the rest is history.


----------



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)

First name, last initial.. Original huh?


----------



## AZdoc (Jan 12, 2009)

*MY AT name*

AZDOC

I"m from arizona, I'm an Army Flight Medic all the guys I work with call me "Doc" out of respect and trust which is big in the army ... 


so AZDOC


----------



## skdly (Jul 29, 2007)

old hockey nic name, because of longer hair under the helmet. (chicks dig it)

spelt it with no vowels except for sometimes "Y"


----------



## gdcpony (Oct 16, 2007)

GDC- My initials -though some say God [email protected] Clayton
Pony- A reference to the car I was noted to drive and be a resident expert of a Mustang. I just sort of kept it as I signed on to more forums (96 now).


----------



## ansci (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a degree in ANimal SCIence. The first course I took had the Designation ANSCI101. I figured it would be unique enough to use almost any where.


----------



## misspink (Feb 18, 2009)

miss = i'm a girl
pink = soon to be proud owner of a pink camo pse chaos


----------



## AZdoc (Jan 12, 2009)

*MY AT name*

AZDOC

I'm from arizona and I'm a flight medic in the Army. The guys call me "Doc" out of respect and trust. so there you go


----------



## Livn-Lg (Jan 14, 2009)

*A.K.A.....Living Large*

The feeling you get every time you make that perfect shot and add to your status as a BoneCollector..........


----------



## GAdroptine (Feb 5, 2009)

I use "droptine" to refer to a a nice double drop tine with an extra kicker that I caught on a cam on my own property and then had the great fortune of an encounter with him. He did not present a clean shot while at about 28 yards but I will always have the memory of that rare encounter. And we have not seen him since. I have attached the photo we had of him.


----------



## snort wheeze (Sep 18, 2007)

Asthma


----------



## BLUE72CAMARO (Feb 12, 2009)

Well I have a 72 camaro and it was blue when i bought it! Now it is mostly primer with a nice candy red firewall and door jambs and will hopefully be all red sometime this year!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

My rank: CPT, Captain
People always spelling my name, Brian, wrong on forms: Brain


----------



## Bertsboy (Jan 30, 2005)

*Reunion*

I went to a family reunion and my dads name was Bert. I got introduced to everyone as Berts boy. LOL. My son was Bert's boys boy, lol. It was kind of funny, so I just started using it.


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

I love Drag racing. American Muscle.


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

"And when he had opened the seventh seal, there was silence in heaven about the space of half an hour."


Reminds me to be thankful during my quiet times (hunting/fishing) for what God has given me. For after the seventh seal comes the seven trumpets.


----------



## swamphawg (Jun 22, 2008)

*Swaphawg*

I love hunting the swamps of the Savannah River and I love killing hawgs! (On a side note, I grew my hair and beard out way too long once and my buddies started calling me Swamphawg also. I was 6'8'' almost 300 lbs. with long hair and spent all my time in the swamp. Reckon I could see where they came up with it...)


----------



## sweetpeajessw (Feb 5, 2009)

My mommy calls me sweetpea, and Jess W is my name.


----------



## matt2595 (May 24, 2005)

My name is Matt and the numbers are my wifes anniversery, so I never forget HA HA HA!!!!


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

I love big racks - all kinds :wink:


----------



## IWAB (Jan 21, 2009)

*Iwab*

Idiot With a Bow...


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

IWAB said:


> Idiot With a Bow...


LOL! Good One! :mg: :icon_1_lol: I taketh u r an Honest Fella? :wink: J/K :darkbeer: J.R.


----------



## SilverFlash (Feb 24, 2009)

IWAB<<< Good one!!!


SliverFlash is the name of my boat - named for Tarpon fishing.


----------



## wantinadarton (Jan 23, 2006)

When I started on Archery Talk, I really wanted a Darton. I'm on my second Darton, and have never changed my username.


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

The WVBowhunter is self explanatory while the 10 is my college baseball number.


----------



## boddah4 (Aug 18, 2008)

I was/am a big Nirvana fan and Boddah was Kurt Cobain's imaginery friend growing up...4 is my favorite number. I have used this username for everything on the internet.


----------



## goingpro24 (Dec 16, 2007)

well going pro is what i plan on doing and 24 is my all around number. If I play a sport and the number 24 aint avalable I dont play! I guess my at name could be hardhead.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

*athomPT*

First initial of my first name: A
First (4) initials of my last name: Thom
My profession: Physical Therapist (PT) guess that could have been also for physical torturerer or physical terrorist :wink:


----------



## Ford32 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ford 32 I rebuilt old cars as a hobby until a few years back


----------



## hunt_xt (Jan 27, 2009)

I hunt...with a SBXT, therefore...hunt_xt :wink:


----------



## DoeSlayer#1 (Apr 24, 2006)

Lets see Doe Slayer #1 I think we all know how that come about!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## SilentSoul (Jun 24, 2007)

silent souls leave .308 holes


----------



## HICK (May 12, 2005)

*Hick*

Thought it would be best not to deny my roots lol


----------



## Arrowsprayer (Aug 2, 2008)

Do I really need to explain? When I first started my cousin said that he didnt think I could hit the ground twice in a row from a treestand . A little problem with consistance.Things are a little better now


----------



## IWAB (Jan 21, 2009)

On other forums my name use to be I do it with a bow, then somebody wrote it like this: idoitwithabow. At a quick glance it looked like idiot, and that seemed to make more sense. 

IWAB


----------



## cont520 (Feb 13, 2009)

Its the motor I have on my airboat a continental 0520 fuel injected blah blah blah blah lol I could go on for days over that motor


----------



## scienceguy (Mar 11, 2008)

I've taught junior high science for 35 years......hence the tag scienceguy.


----------



## parker3c (Jun 18, 2008)

parker- my first bow 3c-area that I hunt in PA


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

I used to live in CT and shot a Martin. I now live in NY and have a Hoyt on order, so my name is completely inappropriate.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2003)

*graywolf*

My last name is Wolfe and my hair is gray. One of the fellows at a neighboring camp calls me Gray Wolf because of that. It seems appropiate.


----------



## ohio34 (Feb 4, 2009)

I live in ohio and i am 34 years old.:wink:


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

ohio34 said:


> I live in ohio and i am 34 years old.:wink:



Then what are you going to do on your B-Day?! :wink:

Mine is tricky.... get back to me.


----------



## gandergrinder (Jul 27, 2008)

I kill a lot of geese........a lot!!!:uzi:


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Born, raised and lived 40 yrs in NYC. Spent every chance I got by myself mostly, going north to hike, camp, fish, hunt, snowshoe, snow ski and whatever. Watch a lot of NASCAR and had Jeeps and Broncos. My city slicker buddies started calling me nyc ******* way back in the '70's . They just didn't get it. Im ******* and Yeah Im proud!!


----------



## Valhalla 1 (Feb 28, 2008)

In Norse mythology, Valhalla is where fallen warriors are taken if they die with their weapon in hand. My hope is that when I go, it will be doing something I love, like hunting or fishing, with my "weapon" in hand.

Unfortunately, what I've found is that people call me "Val"...


----------



## freepistol (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pistol shooter*

I shoot a free pistol in international pistol competition.


----------



## PSE ROGUE (Jan 19, 2008)

Daniel BOOM said:


> Scanning through all the names on here, you have to wonder. What made some people pick their usernames. So lets hear it folks. Whats the meaning behind your AT name, how did you come up with it, why, and whats it mean?


hunting bow


----------



## totalcomfort (Jul 29, 2007)

name of my heating and air company


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Hoyt Thompson

Because Hoyt is one of the few brands i believe in, there are great bows out there but for me Hoyt just trips my trigger.

Thompson, cause I have beens shooting Thompson centers before Thompson was even cool.

And lets face it, Hoyt Thompson just sounds cool!


----------



## MADNESS MAN (Feb 19, 2009)

Betcha can't figure out my handle...O.K....I'll give you all a hint...please see my signature below...


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*This was what my fellow archers called me.*

:mg: When I first got to shooting 3d,I asked some of my fellow archery club members what they thought of my Bear Flare bow,a "86 model,this was in "97 and the common reply was it was a good carp bow ( this meant in that club that it was a piece of crap ,unknown to yours truly).:bs: So when I showed up at the shoots,they referred to me as the Carpshooter and I was branded that name by those snobs.hwell:hwell:


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

It's just my name

Couldn't think of anything else


----------



## heelsfan413 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am a Tarheels fan, born and bred in the great state of NC. I am also a volunteer Fire Fighter with the Creswell Vol Fire Dept in Creswell NC and my number is 413 so there it is.. heelsfan413


----------



## Snowplowman (Aug 20, 2007)

*Get out of the way I'm coming through!!*

I guess working for the DOT for 30+ years and plowing snow every winter has just made a mark on me.


----------



## edjack (Jan 7, 2008)

my name my favorite dogs name


----------



## HOYT 1144 (Jan 4, 2009)

used to be volunteer fire man on the radio 1144 means dead on arival


----------



## buzzcutman (Feb 11, 2009)

cuzz i like em so much !!!


----------



## jvickers (Jun 4, 2008)

*j - jerrod ; v - vickers*

my name.


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

self explanatory. 

hd


----------



## Tsmiddy21790 (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine is easy.. My first initial my last name and my birthday. Simple and easy:wink:


----------



## The_Barber (Feb 6, 2009)

*Not a Barber*

The_Barber

I chose it to remind me to take my time when shooting. This was my first archery season (2008). I didn't take a shot all season (passed up some immature does) until the last day. Jan 31, 2009 was the last day of the MD archery season. A buck that had already shed came in really close. I was sssooo confident and excited that I was going to stick him that I rushed the shot. The arrow buzzed his back and shaved off about an inch of hair. Barber's shave people (or at least they used to in the good ol' days). So, I thought the name would help me remember my mistake.


----------



## tenmilestyle (Dec 19, 2007)

Tenmile. Name of a very small dot on the map were i grew up. Tenmilestyle is some thing we say to define an act or state of mind. Mostly crazy twisted things that almost certainly involved alot of alchol and some times fire or explosions of some sort:wink: Just good red neck times.


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

*Iluvatar*

Iluvatar is a character in JRR Tolkien's world. Readers of the Silmarilion may recognize it. Basically, he's God.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

Completepassthu, thats what i like and thats what i get 90% of the time. There is just something about walking over to a bloody arrow sticking in the ground that fires me up.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 16, 2008)

is french... means evil, bad, angry (for dogs), tricky


----------



## BG_archer (Feb 18, 2005)

BG_archer - archer from Bulgaria


----------



## dougkellermann (Feb 16, 2009)

there is no meaning its my name
hahahaha


----------



## gburgnut (Feb 3, 2009)

gburgnut is what i use on any forum im on
gburg stands for Gettysburg pa and nut well thats self explanatory 
i love civil war history and i go to gettysburg around 4-5 times a year im only an hour and 15 minutes away


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

In Spanish my name is Carlos. I didn't want to use CarlosAlso, or Carlos Too, I went with CarlosII. Wish I hadn't...it comes out as car-low-sii which sux. :wink:


----------



## rutmaster (Dec 12, 2007)

*love the rut*

not that i am, but thats what i strive for anyway,truly being a master of the rut!! that = bbd!!!!


----------



## highplainsdrift (Mar 7, 2005)

*title*

Highplainsdrift.........no, its not because i like clint eastwood, or old westerns. i love stalking mulies on the plains of western kansas. i have allways called them high plains drifters. sometimes we will watch a buck in the morning and then see him 3 to 4 miles away in the evening. just liked the name


----------



## redneckarcher33 (Dec 3, 2006)

im a ******* who loves archery and i was 33 when i joined.


----------



## BowAg (Mar 26, 2008)

*BowAg*

Love to shoot plus Texas A&M Class of '73.


----------



## DEANO914 (Jan 22, 2008)

middle name Dean= nickname Deano, Sept.14th birthday= DEANO914


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

Mine just simply was the first thing that came to mind. I only hunt and my favorite # is 10


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Backlash because thats what I'm always picking out when I fish. I fish as much as as archery.


----------



## Snuffer (Oct 15, 2002)

Who I am and what I do!! Also what I have shot for a broadhead for the last 25 yrs.


----------



## Jill2-arrow (Feb 27, 2009)

*jill2-arrow*

a very embarressing hunting story-had a big buck in front of me and reached for an arrow to load my bow and low and behold, i already had one loaded. needless to say, he did not have the courtesy to hang around for that second arrow.


----------



## owl (May 28, 2004)

Before I had my eyes lasered, I used to wear really heavy glasses, gave me that owly look.


----------



## HuntinFreak (Jan 26, 2005)

It's what my wife calls me!


----------



## Muddy Buck (Jan 23, 2008)

Muddy Buck, because the first buck we took at deer camp had to go through the the muddiest swamp you could imagine, so camp got that name and thats my favorite place to be!


----------



## Wooly Whiskers (Feb 18, 2009)

*That Me*

Wooly Whiskers, Got that name by having a long white beard, just down to the middle of the chest. It does come in handy at xmas. The wife said that I should watch that it dosnt get cought in the string just might lose face with that shot.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

"Sighting In" implies a continual process. It's not something that you have done in the past, like Sighted In would be, but something that I am still working on. I'm still working on being an amazing archer, but I'm not there yet. 

That, and it's the only name my family could come up with that we all liked... :wink:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Btw, Wow! 759 posts!?!? :mg:


----------



## Purdue (Feb 11, 2009)

College I graduated from.
BTW - Civil Engineering


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

Duh, it is my name:wink:


----------



## woodridge 30-30 (Feb 1, 2009)

woodridge is the name of my hunting grounds and my 30-30's is its governor :wink:


----------



## hoyt shooter (Mar 31, 2005)

Says it all :wink:


----------



## kenny joz (Feb 21, 2009)

kenny,my first name, joz my nick name for the last 25+ years


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

uhh i bust alot of nocks and got the nickname at the local club "nocbuster"


----------



## captain18 (Jan 26, 2008)

Rank and Badge Nbr


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

*familyhunt*

my two kids my wife and I and this is what we love to do together


----------



## bckmstr (Aug 8, 2008)

Need I say anymore


----------



## CashMoneyRugby (Feb 3, 2009)

My maiden name was Cashdollar. Thus i developed lots of fun nicknames. MoneyPenny, Cashdizzle, Money, CashMoney, and so on. Plus i played and coached rugby in college. Best stress relief sport in the world.


----------



## youngtimer (Jul 13, 2006)

In this sport I was young in age and been around and seen a lot of change, good and bad. I started answering ?'s and teaching an older gentelman how to shoot better at a shoot so he started calling me youngtimer. He said it was not an insult, but because I was young of age with a lot of knowledge. I probabilly was around 12 or 13.

BRAD


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

the meaning to my name, is that im always going to Wyoming.


----------



## yello mello lab (Feb 13, 2009)

Anyone who has ever owned a lab, knows that they are not mello. so the mello part is just a play on word, but I do have a yellow lab, and tried to be different and came up with it. But find out it isn't that different.


----------



## noonesbusiness3 (Feb 13, 2009)

I saw AT members will bash everything so I just wont supply any info.


----------



## Caligater (Jun 25, 2008)

I came up with mine because Gater has always been a nickname of mine. It is a play on my last name of Grapengater, hence it ending with an "e" and an "o" like a Gator.

And since I now live in California.....Caligater!


----------



## Fleahop (Feb 7, 2009)

*It' true!*

In college, years ago, there were 7 mikes in one class and to better identify us we decided to call each other nicknames. Fleahop Alabama is where I am from. So it stuck through the years. .... The original town name was Floyd and it had a one room school house. The story goes that a family of flea bitten goats lived under the school. The fleas infested the school and kids above. Having a serious flea problem in the school earned the town the new name and it has stuck for over 100 years. No $#*% !

MMM:darkbeer:more:darkbeer:more more more:darkbeer:...up ohukey:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Well I hunt out of treestands, and I'm a deer sniper.


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

*To much gas*

I like to Poot!


----------



## Roman8r (Dec 12, 2008)

*Awright, I'll admit it*

It's 3 words and NO, I am not a cannibal! :secret:


----------



## archerycountry5 (May 5, 2008)

I just always shoot at Archery Country!


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

A former co worker gave me the nickname because of my tattoos.


----------



## riverrat70 (Jun 13, 2007)

I played a practical joke on a lady I worked with and she called me a rat.

I also played a lot of poker(texas hold em) at that time and I won some pretty good pots on the river.

That same lady was also playing poker with us and it turned into river rat and 70 is the year I was born. 

it is my email and name in all the other forums I visit


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Cause when I joined the bow I had at the time was a PSE Nitro and didn't consider myself a man cause I couldn't grow up! and still haven't! LOL:shade:


----------



## Radman (Sep 19, 2003)

Probably boring, but here it is. I have worked on x-ray equipment for a long time 1969. X-ray is Radiology in the hospital = RAD. I am a male = Radman.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

The first time shooting a bow, every one of my dozen arrows were warped after shooting. Found that I shoot a "Warped Arrow" pretty good after that.

PS.....My arrows are straight now!!!


----------



## CherokeeGal (Feb 17, 2009)

As boring as it sounds... I am half cherokee.. so my boyfriend calls me his squaw and since that is HIS name for me... He came up with second best.. cherokeeGal


----------



## bluegrass in ga (Jan 3, 2009)

*Uk baby*

Born and raised in the Bluegrass state of Kentucky. After the military I moved to Georgia and have been here since 97, guess I'll call it home now. Guess my my bluegrass transplant roots run deep.


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*Wow this thread is from 06*

Kit-Han-Ne From the town in which I was born and raised and still live in of Kittanning.
There was an Indian tribe with the name Kit-Han-Ne Indians. And flinger is from flingin' arrows So I am an arrow flinger from Kittanning


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

My initials to my name.


----------



## kernoonus (Jun 11, 2008)

Alternate spelling of Cernunnos

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cernunnos


----------



## eyebrowcounter (Mar 15, 2009)

Archery hunting is such a close range game, I 'd tell the wife I could count it's eyebrows. In rifle season I like to stalk hunt with my lever action and "sneek" up on them.


----------



## Mooreski (Aug 3, 2004)

My last name is Moore. No, I don't know how to ski. The last name of Moore is kind of boring, so all of my buddies started calling me Mooreski to add some life to it I guess. Anyway, it has stuck with me every since. :darkbeer:


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

*blueglide1*

Had a blue electraglide HD


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

I was run over by a small tornado about 10 years ago (Vortex). 69 is a weak attemp to graphically portray that wind....why, what were you thinking....


----------



## Skeeter_Eater (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a Gambler bass boat, which is a fast boat, next to allisons and bullets. so my boat is faster than a Skeeter, and it has a good rhyme.


----------



## BIGT (Feb 10, 2005)

My last name is Tatman and I have what DR's call a "Little bit of a Weight Problem"! :slice: :slice:


----------



## ram50 (Feb 18, 2009)

thats why!


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

I shoot a Bow My name is Joe and I was born in the year 1972...:shade:


----------



## Lukenbow (Apr 5, 2007)

Lukenbow

My name is Luke. I shot a bow. Luke n bow!!
Pretty simple.


----------



## NitroJunkie (Jul 10, 2007)

Nitro - for the bow I shoot, a Diamond Nitrous

The Nitro Junkie comes from the song "Fuel" by Metallica

"Adrenaline crash and crack my head, Nitro Junkie paint me dead, and I see red"

Put em together and you get my AT name :darkbeer:


----------



## SavageHuntress (Feb 24, 2009)

Savage for the type of gun I have
Huntress because that's what I am


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Signature says it all...


----------



## bigfishon (Feb 22, 2009)

*what's in a name?*

I took the bait and Jesus is reeling me in .:decision:


----------



## bigbucks (Dec 30, 2008)

Absolutely no meaning whatsoever!!!!


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

MN - Minnesota
KK - Jeep 08' Cherokee/Liberty as we know it.


----------



## GSBACK (Jul 12, 2007)

'Sin' is an old archery term meaning to 'miss the mark'. Which I do quite a bit. I'm having a little fun with
the term because I 'sin' in archery and in life. Jesus saves me from it 
in life, I have to live with it in archery.


----------



## HIGHSTAND (Apr 5, 2007)

I hunt on my brothers ground, and he doesnt like to sit in my stands because they are to high. good reason to keep em high


----------



## switchbackjack (Mar 21, 2006)

was the bow i owned when i started archerytalk,,,,,thinking about upgradeing if possable.....


----------



## Archerfish (Feb 20, 2008)

Last names Fisher...nicknames Fish.....I'm an archer!


----------



## hunt4 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Hunt4*

Fun, FOOD,DEER,ELK,BEARS ,BIRDS,YOU....ECT


----------



## Doberman55 (Jan 15, 2009)

Have a Dobe and 5 is my lucky #


----------



## GeekDeer (Mar 14, 2009)

My avatar sums it up. Was great game cam pic from last year. That and I was unable to photograph a dork fish!


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

i fish alot. hence the name.


----------



## LP347 (Feb 12, 2009)

*My Unit Number*

I work for the Sheriff's Office here, Livingston Parish (county to everyone else in America). :shade:


----------



## Chako (Mar 11, 2009)

When I was in elementary school, Chako was one of the main characters in this short story I remember from some obscure textbook. Roll forward to the mid 90s when I needed a nick for the Internet. Chako was the first thing that came to mind..go figure. I have been Chako ever since.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

My last name is "Bishop" and most people know me as "Bishop". But in the hunting world everyone knows my dad as "Bish" so the name "Bishjr" is only natural.


----------



## 220 (Mar 25, 2005)

220 = second to none = 2nd Infantry Division


----------



## OldSkoolKilla (Mar 29, 2009)

I walked into an archery shop to pick up some " aluminum arrows " for my bow and they said they didnt have any only carbons in stock and I should think about changing. Also I see no finger bows there. I felt so "old" . So to modernize an old guy I came up with this.
On a side note I did buy a new bow and carbon arrows after 25 years of shooting fingers I am going to try a release. Long live my PSE XLR900 .


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have mine because I joined in 08 and just happened to kill a buck that day


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

*whats in a name*

Goat Hollow Road....the name of the road my hunting property is on...really. Its my little piece of heaven.


----------



## golf assassin (Feb 19, 2009)

I work at a golf course as a mechanic, I am also incharge of critter 
control with my bow,deer,coyote,turkey,raccoons you get the picture.
I hunt there in fall


----------



## Xanubius (Feb 10, 2009)

eXperimental Artificial Neohuman Used for Basic Infiltration and Ultimate Sabotage


----------



## elkhunter130 (Nov 26, 2005)

ukey:Mine is so old...

Back when I first got started I wanted something that was going to be universal for everything to save on the brainpower it takes to remember it. So I went with my passion, elk hunting. I quickly found that a lot of archers also like that designation. So I figured I would go with my lucky number "13". Found it was also very popular. So I added a zero, looking back it was pretty nieve.

But elkhunter130 has stuck and everyone knows me by it so...


----------



## Fishkeeper (Dec 20, 2008)

4 Aquariums with about 500 gallons total. 

Many Many fish.


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

I love hunting for elk in the "Black Timber."


----------



## cdngarrmytots (Mar 23, 2009)

cd = my oldest son n= and garr - my youngest son mytots = selfexplainatory


----------



## crowofcrow (Apr 13, 2008)

what my son called me years ago when i was squaking at something. still calls me it sometimes


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

well when none of them go through and I literally tired 10 different ones but I guess no one really wanted this one not the greatestbut works I guess


----------



## BingoFlyer (Jul 13, 2003)

I, up until yesterday, was an R/C Model Aircraft Flyer. Bingo was one of my favorite models to fly thus "BingoFlyer".

Yesterday I sold my entire fleet of planes due to a health problem that would make it unsafe for me to fly. That was one of the hardest things I have had to do as I have been building and flying as long as I have bowhunted and enjoyed it just as much.

Picture of me and my "Bingo".


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nitro comes from the fact a freakin' nurse almost killed me with one!! The 1970 a year a very special person was born.


----------



## TangSooDoMan (Nov 12, 2003)

TangSooDo is a Korean Martial Art. I was an instructor before I blew out my knee and needed bone graphs, 11 pins and a stainless steel plate. :shade:


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

My first assignment in the Army was a chopper pilot in VN flying Dustoff--aeromedical evacuation. I stayed for a career, and it is so much a part of me that I use it--


----------



## chickenman (Jan 7, 2009)

I used to raise a bunch of ornamental chickens and the name just kinda stuck.


----------



## ballisticbudda (Jan 7, 2008)

Ballistic, I like to launch things, arrows, bullets, blow gun darts. Budda, I have a body of a god. Yes, I am fat like Budda, hence ballisticbudda.


----------



## TRLR8TDTJ (Feb 21, 2009)

I am a Jeep freak, and used to always say my Jeep is trail rated. It was a joke on Jeep forums and just decided to stick with it on other forums.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Tc=
First Name Tim
Last name Cummings
Archery= dont have to explain
and its my shop name


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

I think I have built in homing device  if was standing with a dozen other people the skeeter's will get me first


----------



## Laurken (Apr 10, 2009)

Daughter named Lauryn and son named Keenan so my business is Laurken.


----------



## nrut (Jul 16, 2006)

nrut- well


----------



## 29 camel jockey (Apr 6, 2005)

29= 29 palms, the stumps
************ for the camel skull we had mounted on the front of my LAV25
in desert storm


----------



## IHATECHANGE! (Apr 2, 2009)

Seems like whenever I think I got it figgered out, THEY CHANGE IT!!!


----------



## 90-tcom (Feb 10, 2007)

*name*

90-tcom

Former trap shooter. Shot an 870 Competition then switched to a Remington 90-T


----------



## Dick Cox (Feb 18, 2009)

Dick is short for Richard and my last name is Cox; my friends gave me this name about 15 years ago and now that is what I go by more than my given name.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Well Rutnstrut is kind of self explanatory,if you see Rutnstrut on a hunting forum it most likely is me. However there are a few "imposters",but I have had this screen name since forums started on the net. I also go by FobRob on a few forums,I love Fob's and my name is Robert. Actually I go by Bob,but FOBBob didn't sound right.


----------



## MI-Ice (Mar 15, 2008)

Mine's pretty simple, I'm from Michigan and I shoot a black ice = MI-Ice.


----------



## dmcrash (Nov 20, 2008)

dm is for my initials 

crash is the nickname i got in highschool riding dirtbikes


----------



## fishbomb (Jan 22, 2009)

Part of my last name and my old job combined to form what everyone calls me, "FISHBOMB!"


----------



## FusionCruiser (Mar 23, 2009)

One of my trucks is a toyota fj cruiser color- sun fusion..... So FusionCruiser

Not a creative person ;P


----------



## Styles (Mar 19, 2009)

Styles has been my nickname for quit some time now. Heck even my kids call me Styles half the time. Guess it could be worse. :darkbeer:


----------



## Broken nock (Feb 23, 2009)

I usually would hear "I'm not shootin with broken knock. I like my arrows."

While shooting 3-D's if someones in the center of the scoring ring. I aim at thier nock. no reason they can only get the high score.:smile:


----------



## chinogoose (Apr 3, 2009)

Chino is a nickname my dad gave me and it is what every one calls me. I just added goose cause i like killing them.:ninja:


----------



## Millwood Mudd (Jul 14, 2007)

I do most of my hunting from the edge of Millwood Lake, in Southwest Arkansas
Got bogged down one morning, and said this [email protected]#n Millwood Mud.:mg: My buddy heard me "whispering" about 250 yards away. He started calling me that when we got back to the camphouse that afternoon!!!!


----------



## drunkendude (Jan 9, 2009)

Can't you guess? :darkbeer: ...ah and the second part is for all the bought beer


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

1. success is all about the details
2. I enjoy hearing a good deer hunting story (tale)
3. I'm esp. good at seeing the dreaded white flag bouncing thru the woods (deer tails)

So, my user name mostly means #1 but could be interpreted as all three, I'll leave that up you all.


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

3D-ARCHR live and sleep archery 3d is what I DO MOST.


----------



## bowcrzy39 (Mar 17, 2008)

*bowcrzy39*

ultimatum from my wife(her or archery)took the bow and never looked back. true story!:smile:


----------



## aquaboss (Jan 29, 2007)

Before I was laid-off I was a Biomed tech for kidney dialysis. I worked on all of the equipment as well as the R.O. water systems. So I thought aquaboss sounded appropriate. Plus I love to fish as well as hunt.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

my name plus the number 2, it was just my name on the nahc forum but they are so horrible i put 2 to symbolize a new start


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

My grandson calls me "popeye".


----------



## koons57 (Mar 30, 2009)

I always wanted to use countryboy7, but that always seemed to be taken. So I found a # not often used 57 ( also the model year of my dream car). Then it just became easier to use my last name (Koons). So became koons57


----------



## Touchdown (Jan 24, 2009)

Mine comes from the name of my favorite fishing lures...Touchdown Worms!


----------



## longbeard1 (Apr 12, 2009)

I love chasen longbeard gobblers and I was a founding member of our NWTF chapter the Davidson County Longbeards. Thats the name I use anytime I can get it.


----------



## mitner (May 4, 2007)

have always had a habit of calling people mister all the time instead of by there name so a few people at work would act like hair lips and would always call me mitner so the name kinda stuck.


----------



## BROWN DEVIL DOG (Mar 20, 2009)

A one and half year old Chesapeake Bay Retriever puppy is pretty self explanatory!!!!


----------



## Nuke (Apr 23, 2009)

*Nuke*

Work related, nuff said. :zip:


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

Just like to have cold one after a long hard day at play.

cheers :cheers:


----------



## ousuxndallas (Apr 22, 2009)

I hate Oklahoma, the state and the school. And they suck. Especially when Texas plays them in Dallas every year.

Thus, ousuxndallas.

45-35!


----------



## trykon_buck (Jan 19, 2008)

I was shooting a Hoyt _Trykon_ when I joined up; the _buck_ part is because I love to hunt those Missouri bucks! :rock-on:


----------



## AZWildcat (Mar 14, 2009)

Alumni of University of Arizona


----------



## HuntNM (May 3, 2009)

*HuntNM*

pretty lame but I live in New Mexico. Only place I've hunted. All centerfire til this season I hope.


----------



## lattasoftball (Dec 23, 2008)

I am the varsity softball coach at Latta High School. Hence, lattasoftball


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Mine is pretty simple. DDD is my initials and Archery is my sport. I also thought 3D Archery was a nice pun ... DDDArchery.


----------



## delmarduck (Dec 23, 2007)

Live in Delmar, Like duck hunting


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Alfa= #1 -just wanted it to be spelled different. Buck=My favorite thing in the world except ,well ,nevermind.


----------



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

Live in North Dakota. Ride a motorcycle with a 6 cylinder engine.


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

*They call me Stab 'Em...*

This is one old thread! My AT name came about when I was 12 years old from a couple who befriended me and put me to work in their bait shop. I had a long bow and would practice all the time, and one day I center-shot a cardboard box I had threw onto the top of a blue spruce tree for "squirrel practice". I was so proud of that shot I had everyone come outside to see it. Well Kay, the owner, came out giving me the business and said I stabbed the arrow in that box and threw it up there in the tree! She called me Stab 'Em ever since.


----------



## MartinCheetah08 (May 2, 2009)

I shoot an '08 Martin Cheetah


----------



## Bird Levron (Mar 14, 2009)

my nick name is bird and last name is levron, they call me bird cause i used to shoot black birds out the sky flying at 10 yrs. old and besides hardly anyone can say my name, they have to take a speech course just to say it right it is spelled AUDE pronounced like broad without the br


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

is there anyway we can change are AT name?? i used to have a green xlt ford ranger[grnxlt], but i sold it over a year ago......


now i drive a red jeep


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Initianls of my name and shirffs dept unit number


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

BOone COunty MissOuri. I couldnt think of anything better when i joined the site.


----------



## bowfreak21 (Feb 25, 2009)

Cause I drink,sleep,dream,eat archery.


----------



## GETMRUTN (Mar 5, 2009)

*For over 10 years*

GETMRUTN says it all. My plates on my truck. If you see it anywhere then its mine. Started using it in 1998. Other forums no matter what the forum. eBay, eMail or anything you can think of.


----------



## P.Smash (Jan 8, 2009)

I used to have quite a temper......PAUL SMASH!!!!!!


----------



## P.Smash (Jan 8, 2009)

ousuxndallas said:


> I hate Oklahoma, the state and the school. And they suck. Especially when Texas plays them in Dallas every year.
> 
> Thus, ousuxndallas.
> 
> 45-35!


Well I hate Texas and everything about it!!
I remember OU winning in Dallas a time or two.
The amount of Texas' suckage phenominal!

Now does'nt this sound a little childish and petty?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

p.smash said:


> well i hate texas and everything about it!!
> I remember ou winning in dallas a time or two.
> The amount of texas' suckage phenominal!
> 
> Now does'nt this sound a little childish and petty?


amen brother!!!! Boomer sooner!!!!!!! Texas shorthorns!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

ousuxndallas said:


> I hate Oklahoma, the state and the school. And they suck. Especially when Texas plays them in Dallas every year.
> 
> Thus, ousuxndallas.
> 
> 45-35!




When Texas beats OU 5 straight times like we beat texas then we'll talk. Besides..only steers and.................


----------



## P.Smash (Jan 8, 2009)

Jaben620 said:


> When Texas beats OU 5 straight times like we beat texas then we'll talk. Besides..only steers and.................


:clap:


----------



## FireMedic26 (May 9, 2009)

*Self explanatory*

Mine is self explanatory. I'm a Firefighter/Paramedic, and my firehouse # is 26. Firehouse is the computer software that we use to document our reports.


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

The gross score of my largest buck.


----------



## swampdonkeysk (Jul 8, 2008)

I love to hunt moose and and I live in Saskatchewan!!!


----------



## Mike Raymond (May 28, 2009)

Its the one my parents gave me!


----------



## Mick Downunder (Jun 8, 2007)

Name's Michael and I live in the best country on Earth.


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

Koorsboom is the Afrikaans name for a fever tree (Acacia Xantphloea) that is found predominantly close to swampy areas and is my favourate tree. I tried to stay away from another animal or combinationname.

I have no avatar yet as I am still looking for something that actually says something about me ...


----------



## NastyNate (Apr 17, 2009)

*Beer league*

I played on a couple of COED Beer softball leagues, and Halfbaked just came out on DVD and the whole team started calling me "Nasty Nate 666" from the movie and it has stuck with me. All of my friends and family call me Nasty Nate now.


----------



## Rxman (Sep 27, 2005)

*Rxman*

I am a pharmacist


----------



## OldFart (Jul 26, 2003)

Reason : Appropriate! I'll have you to know I got both halfs of my Username the hard way, I earned them!! But my wife just hates being called Mrs. Old Fart! Ray


----------



## CPinWV (May 26, 2009)

Madison / Morgan....MadMorg.....my daughters :wink:


----------



## grousesetter (May 10, 2009)

Because I love my English Setters, especially when they are pointing Ruffed Grouse and Woodcock in Northern Wisconsin.


----------



## athenstiger (May 16, 2007)

*tiger in dawg country*

I'm an Auburn alum and fan, but I live and work in Athens, Ga. Hence the same athenstiger. Have to represent my Tigers!!!
Adam


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, I have 2 degrees in Music Performance on Flute. Flutes are related to piccolos, which are related to fifes like in the American Revolutionary War. A fifer is someone who plays a fife, and I'm a guy.


----------



## tanto (Jan 25, 2009)

Well from wikipedia:

_"A tantō ("short sword") is a common Japanese single or, occasionally, double edged knife or dagger with a blade length between 15 and 30 cm (6-12 inches)"_

I like cutlery and find the japanese tanto dagger a very elegant piece of art! Of course i adore samurai swords, but buying something decent costs quite some money. Elegant cutlery items of high quality are very expensive and crap sword-like objects that people buy from flea markets to show to their friends do not count as cuttlery:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

I set up bows in a shop, help people to tune there bows and with there from. I have a lot guys that make it as State and National champions. They always told every one it was because of me that they made it into the pros. They nicked name me and always called me the bowdoc or bowdon. I was called Mr. Fingers once because of a magazine article about me, but I don't shoot finger any more.


----------



## R. Lang (Apr 4, 2009)

My grandpa, Dad and myself are all R. Lang (Robert Lang). Also the name of my business. R. Lang Fireplace.


----------



## DWGray (Feb 28, 2009)

Mike Raymond said:


> Its the one my parents gave me!


Same here.


----------



## stans806 (Sep 5, 2008)

name and area code


----------



## jackdog (Jan 13, 2009)

I've got a real sweetheart of a black and white Springer pup. Guess what his name is?


----------



## Field_Flight (May 9, 2009)

*...*

For me anyway, field shooting conjures up summer meadows, tall grass, distant pines, and cruising through it all an arrow like a dash of quicksilver.

I love field shooting, be it stumps or whatever. The more insane the distance the more fun.

Pete


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

My dog is Rupert and he is a pug. Therefore I call him rupypug.


----------



## ryvpete (Jul 27, 2007)

*ryvpete*

RYV is my home airport, Watertown WI, and it is where I trained and got my pilots license. My name is Peter so ryvpete came natural at the time. Nobody figures it out on their own.


----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*haunted by elk*

Pretty much self-explanatory. I grew up in Idaho and spent many days chasing elk and many nights in a cold sleeping bag listening to huge bulls bugling - thus no sleep and haunted by elk.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

I been getting into 3-d shoots lately. hence the play on my name ddd (3d) shooter...wow, I actually explained what is so obvious...oh well


----------



## U.P.bowhunter (Jul 19, 2009)

*name*

From the UP of Michigan and I'm a bow hunter :shade:


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

I hunt with Hoyt bows. I'm a big Mopar nut also. The most popular Mopar on TV was the General Lee.


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

Cuz that what it says on my birth certificate!:shade:


----------



## ILAntlrAddct (May 24, 2009)

Mines pretty straightforward..

Im from Illinois and Im an Antler Addict.

Eat. Sleep. Breath bowhunting these Illinois Whitetails.


----------



## bill k (Jul 8, 2009)

*name*

well its simple its my first name and last initial. lol


----------



## guckie (Jul 26, 2007)

My little brother couldn't pronounce"Chuckie", he could only say "Guckie". Somehow it's stuck. I still call him "Erger".


----------



## RhinoJames (Dec 13, 2008)

My Nickname to some is "Rhino" and my middle name is James, so my handle is RhinoJames.


----------



## slimpickens0706 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Slimpickens*

super skinny all my life like old westerns


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

Used to hang acoustical ceilings hence the grid man


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Name*

When I registered on another forum, Dragonheart was the name I had in mind for my archery company. I was going to call it Dragonheart Longbow Company. The bussiness never came to a reality, but the user name stuck. I am registered on several forums under this user name.

Jeff Schulz


----------



## jumpmasterkolo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Jumpmaster Kolo*

The first part is easy. I am a HALO and Static Line Jumpmaster and throw people out of planes up to 25,000' (so far-hoping for higher)
The second part is because my nickname with the guys is KOLO because they can't say my last name right and I can't stand Ski.
Take care and God Bless
Darren


----------



## daweasel (Aug 23, 2006)

becuase weasel been my nickname since I was a kod due to my last name so I had to add da to the front becuase someone always seems to take it first without.:shade:


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

daweasel said:


> becuase weasel been my nickname since I was a kod due to my last name so I had to add da to the front becuase someone always seems to take it first without.:shade:



Haha i have a couple friends that call me weasel, and a few other that call me harry, but i like the color camoflague, so i went with camofreak


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

my last name and my football #


----------



## BOW4UM (Jan 25, 2009)

BOW4UM = Instead of using a gun! Kind a like go-for-it like BOW-4-IT. BOW4UM is also my license plate on my truck as BOW4IT was taken. And also a second benifit is that I frequent bow forums! HA!


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

I play rhythm guitar in a Grateful Dead cover band called Silent Seeds in reference to a lyric from their song Eyes of the World...thus SSRhythm.


----------



## r.spencer (Jun 20, 2009)

first inital, last name. can't get much simpler


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

Takeum said:


> Well folks,, I must confess,, ALthough, Archery most definatley right now is my Most beloved Sport,,, But,, When the wings start a flapping, and the Ducks start a quacking, I turn into a DUCKAHOLIC! {{{{{TAKEUM}}}}}}
> 
> prostaff ; DUCK MAFIA HITMAN
> Benelli Shotguns
> ...


I archery hunt to help pass the time till Duck season comes around.


----------



## TheMich.Archer (Jul 12, 2009)

Well i work For the CIA and if i told you the reason for my user name i would have to kill ya ... I have too much respect for you and your family for that so I will try being honest... 

Its simple- I am and acrhery lover From Michigan ...


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Stupidity*

Was setting up my AT account and didn't realize my username would be my screen name...used what was my work login (at the time..not the same now). So, rack it up to inattention.


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

Diamond -thats what I SHOOT 113 Was my old motocross number back in the day.


----------



## submoa (Jul 9, 2009)

I was flipping through a Weatherby Catalog when I signed up..They advertise the crap out of their submoa guns It was Handy so I used it. Give me an "F" in creativity


----------



## XzyluM (Nov 19, 2008)

No real meaning to it. I have used it for at least ten years. Mostly when I played games online. Never bothered to change it.


----------



## matt1911 (Feb 5, 2009)

my name is matt and my other addiction is my 1911 45acp


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

*pretty easy to figue mine out*

:mracoustic::dancing::moose::archery:::rock:


----------



## Mich.bowhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

Shouldn't be too hard to figure mine out.


----------



## Hoobilly (Dec 4, 2007)

My daddy is a Hillbilly, my momma is a Hoosier.....I am a Hoobilly!


----------



## chipchippy (Jun 13, 2008)

*My name*

Wow, U.P. Mich, 1987, Bear hunting, Too much Jin Bean:darkbeer: Indian girl, You know the rest:banana:


----------



## doeeater (Dec 2, 2008)

Name says it all. I get just as much of a rush killing does as bucks. And I don't let a mature doe walk by when I have a tag in my pocket. A fully mature doe is probably one of the smartest and hardest to hunt. And I like to have a freezer or two full of meat.


----------



## whiskeyJack (Apr 25, 2007)

*Names.*

WhiskeyJack aka Iskar Jarack one time sargent in the Bridgeburners one time 2IC to Dujek Onearms host.
Strength and honour!


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

*zara_puppy*

It's a bass fishing lure - got one for Christmas about a decade ago from a good friend. Still have it in the box, unused. The underscore in the middle is because I write SQL - and in SQL World spaces are bad.


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

Its my name Steven Pope. All my e-mail accounts use the same so it is easy to remember. You wouldn't beleive how many people put the last e on even when I tell them not to.
BTW this is the longest thread I have ever been through, read every page. Tells you how my day went.


----------



## six_gunz (Jul 30, 2008)

My nickname given to me at 4yrs old due to the first gun I ever shot.......... a S&W revolver. I use it on every forum I frequent.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 19, 2004)

mine should be pretty self explanatory


----------



## stickintoad (May 6, 2009)

Is there a way to change it and how, but i'll probably just stick with it mine. Toad is a nickname that I've had since the day I was born, prefer it over my real name. It's what I'm used to hearing from family and some friends, work and school friends still use my real name sometimes. It's more comfortable and feels better, can't really explain, but that's me


----------



## totalcomfort (Jul 29, 2007)

Name of my heat and air company.


----------



## mule659 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nickname from the Marines is Mule and 659 was the last three numbers the truck I was in when I crossed the border into Iraq in 2003.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

I like old stuff, I had a 56 chevy truck and a 77 jeep CJ5 for a while so I put together Oldschoolcj5. Not real creative, but it gives a little insight into how I approach things.

New is fine, but sometimes oldschool is cool.


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

Big fan of chasing spring thunder-chickens.


----------



## SplashOfPee (Aug 4, 2009)

*splashofpee*

This is my tag from my counterstrike video game days in college.
I use this tag on all forums.

It means nothing except what the title implies 
cheers


----------



## antlrcolectr (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't think I've replied to this but I ain't going through 34 pages to see for sure.

I'm a shed antler hunter....moreso in the past than in the present... 
Sheds are antlers. 
I have a nice collection. 

So anyway, shedcolectr didn't have the same ring to it as *antlrcolectr*!:wink:
And I use it on almost all my sign-ins.


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

I only have ONE EYE!


----------



## Stroketech (Jul 20, 2009)

*!*

I'm a Ford Powerstroke Tech. I've also been shooting bows since I was about 6. I work part time at a Pro Shop that I also shoot for.


----------



## dhvac (Aug 14, 2009)

mine is for daves HVAC was the first HVAC company I started, changed it to Fire & Ice heating and air years ago but used this screen name all over the net so I just kept it when I signed up here


----------



## The Albino Archer! (Jan 27, 2004)

Well, I'm late but I'll jump into this bugger.


I was premature grey at the age of 17, runs in the family, turned white at the ripe old age of 28, when I started shooting in leauges I always wore a hat, just natural I guess, well, one day I forgot to bring a hat, and My nickname was born, I am the "White one"


----------



## bfo2 (Feb 14, 2007)

User ID for work.
First initial: first letter of first name 
Second and third initial: first two letters of last name 
Number 2 because I'm the second bfo.
Been with the company for 20 years and I'm the second bfo...


----------



## birddog20 (Jul 8, 2009)

my name is jay. so my nickname in school was jaybird or just bird for short. and i like to hunt with birddogs and 20 was my sports number.


----------



## Okie918 (Aug 3, 2009)

Im an Okie from the 918!


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm from Arkansas & I'm a head hunter. :wink:


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

bagel is a nickname i got years ago.

77 football #


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Lowboy driver, slang is lowdrag. It's stupid.:darkbeer:


----------



## vegas steve (Jan 14, 2007)

mines from a couple of years ago when i shot alot of 3 spots . i was pretty good and all my friends said i should have went to vegas and put a hurtin on the pros.the nickname just stuck.


----------



## xwinderx (Aug 8, 2009)

mine means Hokie was already taken so I used my other common forum name.


----------



## Rev. Juan (Feb 22, 2006)

Well I'm a Preacher.


----------



## deerslayer1973 (Aug 17, 2009)

deerslayer = I deer hunt
1973 = DOB


----------



## Wildfork (Aug 21, 2009)

> Well I'm a Preacher./QUOTE]
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Wildfork is the name of our little 32 acre piece of family land.


----------



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

Isn't it obvious?:wink:


----------



## Jagermeister12 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm german, I hunt and the biggest buck I have killed is a 12 point.


----------



## mhpm15 (Jun 16, 2009)

Agency I work for + badge #


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

been shooting and trying to learn how to shoot for 35 years, still don't have it all figured out yet...hope I never do!


----------



## Envy#21 (Dec 7, 2007)

It was my first bow...


----------



## Bearguy (Mar 8, 2004)

For 10+ years I was a outfitter for Black Bear and Moose...Bearguy just sounded better than mooseman:wink:


----------



## drz400sm (Jul 19, 2009)

my bike suzuki drz400sm


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

not sure if i put a response in this thread yet or not...

Been told by several girls, I lack the capacity for deep feeling. I won't lie. I sometimes come up with the most twisted evil thoughts.


----------



## mudtoy (Jan 1, 2009)

national title holder in 4x4 comps love the mud


----------



## mosher44 (Jul 5, 2009)

mosher is my last name..44 is my number in football


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Because, I did.:darkbeer:


----------



## jerrythemouse (Nov 27, 2004)

Jerrythemouse, because I liked the "Tom and Jerry" cartoon when I was a child. I've even told people I was named after the mouse. It really helps them remember my name:wink: .


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Broadfieldpoint=======absolutely nothing! Lol


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

Mtn because I live near and spend a ton of time in the mountains...3531 is my MOS in the Marine Corps. Simple as that I guess.


----------



## Infinitey (Mar 13, 2009)

I use this name for xbox and vid games and stuff


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

I use Wicked for alot of names and one time I misspelled The one time cause I typed it fast and Teh presented itself and has stuck ever since.


----------



## NBBairn (Apr 29, 2008)

NB = North Berwick where i live
Bairn = a person from Falkirk where i grew up


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Derthuntr*

Well I hunt with bow and arrow and I live in the Namib desert in Southern Africa in a country called Namibia.


----------



## triggerfinger (Apr 30, 2009)

*triggerfinger*

:wink:Mine goes back to many years of trap and skeet shooting and was my moniker during the CB craze era.


----------



## shotgunduck (Aug 13, 2008)

I shoot and hunt alot and in the state of Ohio rifles aren't allowed for hunting and most of my guns are shotguns. Then my last name is Drake and my nickname for along time has been "duck". Thats how I got Shotgunduck. The picture is something that I found along time ago that shows alot of what I am about. I have a tattoo parlor right now changing the Uzi into a bow and when they are done I will be putting it on my arm


----------



## LostHawg (Feb 17, 2005)

I signed up for AT when I lived in Colorado and Im from Arkansas. 
Lost Hawg seemed to fit at the time.


----------



## duckman1958 (Dec 7, 2007)

Used to "live" to hunt ducks...that was before my archery "addiction" :zip:


----------



## bulkley mouse (Jan 2, 2010)

I live on the Bulkley River....and it's decent fly!


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

camo my favorite color!


----------



## HuntWhenever (Jan 4, 2010)

I work some weird hours sometimes. "Should I hunt this morning or wait till tomorrow night?", "Is it too windy today?", "Is this rain too hard?"...ah, just hunt whenever. Take every opportunity you can, so you can help make up for the opportunities you couldn't. 

A disclaimer: in no way is "HuntWhenever" meant to advocate poaching such as out-of-season harvesting or harvesting after hours.


----------



## citrus (Feb 26, 2008)

I am a Citrus growerand or a humbling of letters to my first name Curtis.


----------



## citrus (Feb 26, 2008)

Let's try that again. I am a Citrus grower and or a jumbling of letters to my first name, Curtis.


----------



## Orovillain (Apr 5, 2010)

*Ishi*

I own property in Oroville where the natives once walked.


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

When I bought my first harley the guys I work with started calling me wide glide kid. Model plus the kd. Same name every site I go to or use.


----------



## jigga (Nov 20, 2009)

i have been a bass fisherman my whole life. and have made a name for myself as a jig fisherman, in the local tourneys. so its the name i use on all my fishing websites. so i used it here


----------



## huntin4Christ (Sep 3, 2009)

kind of two meanings. Hunting as in what all of us love to do. Also hunting in the sense I'm always pursuing to better my relationship with Christ


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

I am known by this name on all forums I belong to. Reel --- is my fishing addiction, also stating I maybe the last generation of a dying breed. People that are honest, and real people, no BS. Rydor is my life. I made everything I own form the horse industry. I've been working since I was 9, and rode whatever my body would let me, bulls, wild horses, surfboards, skateboards, motorcycles, etc.. I ride mostly somewhat kinder ones, now, :embara:. But still, fishing kayaks, motorcycles, and nicer horses..:wink:


----------



## ehansen300 (Mar 26, 2010)

My name is my first initial, last name, and then 300 beacuse im a bowler and I like to bowl 300's! I would have used my first name but no one knows how to pronounce it! Not too many people named Einar around here....


----------



## cummins1989 (May 6, 2009)

my first truck was a 1989 dodge cummins


----------



## blazeC2 (Jan 11, 2010)

blaze because I have a 1992 Chevy Blazer "blaze blaze" that I am kind of known for in my home town. 

C2 because everyone calls my older brother Cramer...so I am Cramer #2 but all of his friends call me C2.


----------



## solancodad (Jun 28, 2009)

I have 2 kids in the Solanco School District, Southern Lancaster County


----------



## 419deerhunter (Oct 9, 2009)

419 is the area code I live in


----------



## TheToe (Jan 12, 2010)

Mine is a nickname that my fellow employees gave me many years ago. It came from an incident that took place while I was in management training.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

2005Ultramag = 2005 Hoyt Ultramag, my first bow.:wink:


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

at work, in my department, we have 3 Pauls & one Larry Paul . I am one of the Pauls. (we have 11 people on my shift in my department)
My last name is kind of close to Granny so they gave me that nickname


----------



## WheelinArcher (Feb 5, 2008)

I was hurt in a car accident over 25 years ago and have used a wheelchair since. I love archery and i use a wheelchair, so...WheelinArcher!


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

The reason why mine is because I got me a hoyt alphamax and I love em


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

im from ohio an thought mossy oak made the best camo at the time..But now every1 seems to make good patterns


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

If you have ever met my dog Tozer, you would understand. He generally is a good dog.


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

Diamond is my first bow and 113 is my old Motocross number.


----------



## WVB4 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am from West Virginia and in the Army with B4 certification(Sniper)


----------



## vermin8r (Oct 25, 2009)

*name*

mine is vermin8r because i love to be a predator control specialist in the off season,winter time, and try to rid the earth of some of these mangy,nasty coyotes we all love to hate so much


----------



## brash (Feb 21, 2009)

mine is from my two girls. bra from brandi, ash from ashley, that equals brash


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bear has been my nickname since I was in high school (for Bear Bryant not Fred Bear). My address starts with 215, so Bear215.


----------



## 1adam12 (Aug 27, 2003)

My first name is Adam. Worked a resturant in college and the manager thought it would be clever to put "oneadam12" on my tickets (after the old cop show). It just kinda stuck. The fact that I wound up being a cop is just conincidence.


----------



## Termite (Mar 29, 2005)

*Termite*

They pay the bills and buy lots of stuff in the classifieds.


----------



## hornet (Jan 25, 2003)

hornet was my citizens band radio handle back when my buddies and I had cb"s


----------



## scdh (Sep 14, 2009)

SCDH= south carolina deer hunter


----------



## rthawker (Jan 6, 2008)

It's a name I've used for a long time everywhere I go on the internet. I am a falconer and It refers to my love of working with Red-Tailed Hawks.


----------



## CRAZYRICK1 (Dec 26, 2009)

First time I fished in a tournament down here, I had a big snook take me into the bushes. Instead of just pulling on the line till it broke, I jumped into the water, followed the line into the bushes until I found the fish ,Grabbed it by the lip, cut the line, and swam back to the boat. All my friends started calling me crazy rick after that. 
BTW 9 #'s 32":darkbeer:


----------



## shot therapy (Jan 10, 2010)

well mine is simple Bo is what evryone has always called me and the w is the first letter of my last name .:darkbeer:


----------



## rthawker (Jan 6, 2008)

shot therapy said:


> well mine is simple Bo is what evryone has always called me and the w is the first letter of my last name .:darkbeer:


It don't make sense. Your name is shot therapy not Bo W


----------



## Hoyt1010 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hoyt is my best friend and my 2 yr old little boy.. it is also the name of all the bows i shoot(lol).. 1010 is my birthday and it's also my wife's birthday.. this yr it will be 10 10 10.. 10/10 was also my wife's due date with Hoyt but he was ready to bow hunt (you can tell by the vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK9EHfVvBUI ) and came a little early.. she's prego with our second little boy now (Easton) so I may have to change up the AT name alittle


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

*V*ar*M*in*T* *H*un*T*e*R* *IN GREEN* bay, wi


----------



## guitar309 (Mar 31, 2009)

guitar... because I play guitar... 309... because its my area code! lol


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

Its my first and last name with an 8


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

mine is my bloodline for my hogdogs i also love to slay the piggys!!!:wink:


----------



## BodiBuilt (Dec 19, 2009)

BODI is my last name


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

yelled AFLAC at a bunch of turkeys that roosted before I could get to em. Then it turned into Turkeyflac and since it was my wife and me(x2) it just stuck.


----------



## cubdrvr (Nov 30, 2008)

I live in Alaska in and fly a Super Cub. Pilots that fly Cubs are sometimes refered to as CUB DRIVERS. :darkbeer:


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

It means I haven't shot a 174 inch whitetail yet.


----------



## 05allegiance (Sep 11, 2008)

I shoot for Hoyt?


----------



## tnbowhunter3 (May 7, 2007)

*my name*

i live in TENNESSEE ,am a bowhunter, and my fav number is 3


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

My initials G.R. and fox is for Fox Bodied mustangs 79-93, my favorite cars, i have owned many and they mean the world to me. It is also my gamer tag on X-Box Live and many people have started calling me "Fox" because of it.


----------



## COElkFreak (Nov 16, 2005)

I live in CO and am an elk freak.


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

Its the same screen name that I use on any of the websites I use...No need to remember more than one....Mine derives from color(used to be anyways-now its camo) and brand of boat and the year I was born....


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

My name is Paul Buck....everyone at work calls me P-Buck...or dummy....I like pbuck better!:darkbeer:


----------



## cant eat horns (Feb 20, 2010)

When I was little ... I loved big antlers So my first deer was a little doe. At the check station everyone laughed at it . My dad whispered in my ear " boy... you cant eat horns " . He was right... I've been a DEER HUNTER ever since . hence the name


----------



## kruizenga1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

*reply*

my last name and the year i was born nothing to exciting


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

rdraper_3.....r is my middle inital, draper is my last name, and 3 is how many kids are in my house.....2 are mine and 1 is my wife's


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

bummer....a nickname my family has called me since I was little. Don't know why I am still called that today. Just thought of it quickly when I was registering here.


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

I needed a name for a Druid character in World of Warcraft and used this - Just kept it and have converted most of my forum ID's to it.

_A trilithon (or trilith) is a structure consisting of two large vertical stones (posts) supporting a third stone set horizontally across the top (lintel). Commonly used in the context of megalithic monuments. The most famous trilithons are those of Stonehenge in England._

Wikipedia Photo


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

I attach one end of a 25ft cord to my climber, and the other end to my bow . When it's tight, that's where I want to be, and where I usually am 5 months out of the year.


----------



## tazmig33 (Feb 27, 2010)

taz was my nickname and Im a welder and I was 33 when I came up with it


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

I wanted my username to be simple. I live in PA and enjoy archery hunting. So that how I decided to go with PArcheryhunter.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

*It's simply a fact*

Someone has to explain it to all those people who keep saying Elvis lives on along with JFK!

If you ever met my sister-in-law you would understand...a die-hard Elvis fan if I ever saw one.

I have nothing against Elvis, but he is dead. It's simply a fact.


----------



## Big matt (Feb 26, 2010)

6'2" tall and 315 and my name is matt


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Daniel BOOM said:


> Scanning through all the names on here, you have to wonder. What made some people pick their usernames. So lets hear it folks. Whats the meaning behind your AT name, how did you come up with it, why, and whats it mean?


I am a very opinionated person. Of course my opinions are ALWAYS right. 

I spend a good bit of time blogging about and discussing a lot of issues.

I was given a nickname several years ago and it has stuck with me. I've shortened it up a bit to keep it clean.


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

Limbhanger is the name of my "go to" mouth call by Primos:wink:


----------



## Au_Contraire (Nov 29, 2009)

*On the Contrary*

Cause it's just good fun to disagree on AT. And there is a never ending supply of things to disagree with.


----------



## VT_Twang (Apr 7, 2008)

I've been accused of having a Vermont Twang when I talk.


----------



## lthrnck03 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Lthrnck*= Leatherneck because I was in the Marine Corps.* 03*= is the MOS identifier for infantry, which I was.


----------



## mtelknut (Jun 25, 2009)

mt because I live in Montana, and elk nut is self explanatory.


----------



## windtalker (Jun 27, 2007)

Windtalker was the name given to my great grandfather who lived in the Chickasaw nation.


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

ummmmm ----my Mommie named me this:wink:


----------



## 1snapple (Jan 25, 2010)

I was simply thirsty and tea sounded good. snapple tea. so I put a 1 infront of it.


----------



## alaskamagnet (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm Obsessed with Alaska! Born there but now live in Wisconsin. Been back twice on hunts. Alaska is a magnet always pulling me back... I even named my dog ,Morgan's ''Brooks'' Range, after a mountain range there. I know, I have a problem, and no, I won't get over it.


----------



## bathcountybuck (Mar 17, 2010)

is the name of the of that one big buck you have roaming in the mountains in bath county va where i hunt... had that name since it was come up with in 1948 by my grandfather.


----------



## Lukenbow (Apr 5, 2007)

In the woods with Luke (my name) -n- bow. Just made it up as I was signing up for the forum.


----------



## trx125 (Sep 10, 2008)

One can only assume what mine mean!


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

because i am... :wink::wink:


----------



## bowbucks14 (Dec 4, 2009)

I shot my best buck with a bow, a 14 pointer.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Oct 15, 2008)

originally came from a Federal ammunition campaign when fast steel shot was introduced. But it fits me as well, i'm 6'-2" and used to be 305lbs


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

rossguy27......ross is the first new bow I bought. I'm a guy...haha, and 27 is my favorite number.


----------



## 8point166 (Oct 26, 2009)

8point166 pretty much says it all 1997 Pike Co.Ill.


----------



## THwAckZ7 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thwack is the best sound ever and I shoot a Z7


----------



## duckndog (Sep 22, 2009)

While I love archery, my true passion is waterfowl hunting with a well trained retriever. I hunt hard for whitetails from Sept. until the end Nov. But once duck season rolls around, I'm usually in a duck blind every chance I get. :thumbs_up


----------



## Hammer41 (Mar 2, 2007)

I was 41 yo when I signed up on AT and Hammer, you'll have to use your imagination or ask the wife.


----------



## STRAITBT (Jan 12, 2009)

STRAITBT = STRAIT BUCKS AND TURKEYS

The Strait comes from waterfowling....I pro-staff for Foiles Migrators, a major custom manufacturer of duck and goose calls as well as waterfowl accessories.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Cajun83 = I live in Cajun Country... and I was born in '83. Original... I know.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

*alwayslookin*

Mostly because I am always lookin for something new, a new treestand spot, a new piece of property to hunt, different archery equipment, etc..

One of my friends always says......"Ask Blake, he is always lookin at the new stuff....and he can find just about anything ya want".

My Bro in law says I am like the bow/gun Pimp.....I can find darn near anything. I travel a lot.....and I know a lot of people.

My wife wants me to change it.


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

Just a play on words. me as myself a hunter or me. a state of Maine hunter. Mel


----------



## Yukon Mike (Dec 12, 2009)

I live in Yukon America and my middle name is Mike.


----------



## 4406v (Mar 5, 2010)

My "other" hobby is restoring and racing old Mopars.

My current ride is a 1970 Dodge Challenger RT/SE that is Plum Crazy Purple with a 440 six pack engine.The "v" in my handle is for venturi.


----------



## BOWS&BIKES (Sep 30, 2009)

Mine just says what I love doing. Shooting my bows and cruising on my motorcycle. ( currently a 2008 Vulcan 2000 classic)


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

*at name*

i started wearing Puma brand baseball cleats in college and played center field and stole a lot of bases so a few guys on the team would say "He's Quick like a Puma" after I did almost anything that required running. Later on I shortened it to just "Quickcat” 18 was my number for every sport i played and my favorite number... 

I still love Puma brand stuff if they made a Bow or camo hunting gear I would probably own that too. it is a mild obsession but completely under control .. :wink:


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

hjort jagare is deer hunter in Swedish. Thats were my ancestors are from and it confuses people when they try and say it. :darkbeer:


----------



## leap (Mar 24, 2009)

*AT name*

Co-worker saw me flat foot jump up on a table, has been calling me Leap for 23 yrs.


----------



## tt350z (Apr 6, 2010)

My first car I bought. A Greddy twin turbo 350z


----------



## drdraino (Jan 2, 2006)

*AT Name*

No I'm not a plumber. My bow hunting buddies coined me with it after years of hunting together. An exit wound on an animal is a "drain" and I'm known for installing a lot of those on various game animals. Its kind of simple but,,,its kind of me .:teeth:


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

Mine is just my initials and the year I graduated (2000) from Texas A&M in College Station, TX.


----------



## MathewsMan22 (Apr 22, 2010)

*MathewMan22*

the mathews part is because i shoot mathews. the man part is because im a man and 22 is for my cosin matt pagel who died in a car accident when and wore the number 22 when he play college foot ball


----------



## mymathewsblewup (Feb 14, 2010)

self explainitory


----------



## curvaceous (Feb 3, 2010)

Ive got a couple of compounds , but ive always loved recurves , there is some beautiful longbows about too , but never owned one .
Always had a recurve since i started archery/hunting , dont know what it is about 'em but they just feel right to me.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

One of my favorite sounds....and drinks!:wink:


----------



## NuttyNative (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm Native American, NuttyNative is PC for crazy Indian. Was going to go with Wagon Burner.


----------



## patrick lester (Jan 14, 2008)

no meaning here its my name


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

...The year I was born...duh.


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

I used to have a archery shop called miller archery, my last name is miller


----------



## geckobros (Jan 15, 2010)

"From Dusk Till Dawn"


----------



## arowanas (Dec 29, 2009)

I own an arowana breeding farm in Malaysia and this is why I am using "Arowanas" . I love this farm. This is also why I took up archery. Hopefully I can do some small/Hog hunting .


----------



## Leftydave (Mar 10, 2008)

Self explanatory 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

i love to shoot target and my name is Tony. 
not what some have claimed, that i worked at Target

Tony


----------



## cortiecole (Jan 26, 2010)

BAArcher said:


> BAArcher.....My name is Bruce Allen Archer B.A. Archer!


Hmm....I thought it mean Bad A** Archer! LOL


----------



## cortiecole (Jan 26, 2010)

My first name is Cortney, the middle Nicohl. My grandmama gave me the nickname of Cortiecole.....and that I will always be!


----------



## johnf (Dec 20, 2008)

My first name is john and my last name starts with an f. :tongue:


----------



## johnf (Dec 20, 2008)

Leftydave said:


> Self explanatory
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're a liberal?


----------



## xforceAxe6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Mine is used for the best BOW EVAH!!!!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I am an Army Medic and Mort is part of my last name


----------



## Thumper (Sep 1, 2009)

After getting my Accomplice 2 weeks to the day I shot a nice Tom. The sound could only be described as a sweet Thump. So I liked the name Athens Thumper!!

Athens Field Staff
G-Mac Archer


----------



## jasontrayal (Dec 11, 2009)

*who knows?*

mine is just a name i stole from some random guy......i might be him or someone who knows him.....no, i am the REAL jasontrayal....am i?


----------



## mq1_kenobi (Jan 29, 2006)

MQ1 was the bow that started the obsession for me
obi wan has wisdom:darkbeer:


----------



## InaStand (Apr 17, 2010)

It's where I'd rather be. In a deer stand.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Antihunter said:


> Took it before some bleeding heart liberal PETA freak did,....and to stir the pot:wink:


I just thought you were related to "unclehunter"!


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Mine is the name of a dragon in a poem I wrote for a girlfriend some ott 40 years ago.


----------



## rcd567 (Apr 14, 2004)

rcd567...R is the first initial of my first name. C is the first initial of my wife's first name. D is the first initial of our last name, and 567 was the badge number I carried for a couple decades as a LEO.

not rocket science.:star:


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

bambieslayer cuz I like to hunt big bucks kind of a joke thing around here get criticized for takin pics instead of drillin holes


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

mine is because i am from South Carolina i am a bowhunter i was born in 90 and i am the third


----------



## Boludo (Feb 18, 2003)

Google it.


----------



## RifeVI (Feb 19, 2010)

RIFE is my last name VI (roman numeral for 6) is how many people are in my family, how many arrows i must have at all times(superstition), my old football number was 66 ,and its my lucky number .........sooo there ya go


----------



## willyt (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, mine could be my first name is William and my last name begins with the letter "T." Or, maybe it's the (Hoyt) apple-zapping, "William Tell" that I think I am when I zing arrows from my Katera...!:archery: Or, a creative combination of the two. :59:


----------



## rcd567 (Apr 14, 2004)

Boludo said:


> Google it.


You have huge balls that are making you stupid?


----------



## bobreeks (Dec 29, 2009)

One person passes out using the toilet after me and now i'm labeled for life.


----------



## kicker338 (Nov 30, 2008)

What my 338 mag. does when I pull the trigger


----------



## joker1 (Sep 22, 2005)

*grips*



torqueless said:


> I used to go by ArcherKS. I wanted the user name archer but it was always taken so I started adding KS for Kansas to it.
> 
> Now I go by torqueless which is the name of the bow grips that I make.
> 
> Dave


And awesome they are. Just got another one in the mail today. Thanks


----------



## timbermilton (Dec 25, 2008)

milton is my last name, "timber" is my nickname. built like oldgrowth timber, stubborn and solid like oldgrowth timber, tick me off and i come down on you like old growth timber, have been told by my wife that i'm "occasionally" dense like oldgrowth timber. mostly i go by "timber"


----------



## joker1 (Sep 22, 2005)

*bowl???*



BOWGOD said:


> i've been accused of grandiosity several times due to my user name and the fact is it has nothing to do with that or me even thinking i'm even close to being a god at anything.
> 
> it simply came about because i'm a fan of kid rock and his music. anyone familliar with his music would know the song bowl god and being i don't mess with the bowl any more( praise the lord for almost 9 years of being clean and sober) i adapted the words bow god to the song being as my bow took the place of my bowl as one of the loves of my life.( and a great job it has done)
> 
> ...


the song is Bull god I thought


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

i was in the airbagged and mini truck scene and picked up the nickname when i was working on a chevy s-10 i had. i tell em it was dimetime and they knew i was working on it.

it kinda sounds good in the archery world too


----------



## In2Ice (Apr 13, 2010)

I own a Water And Ice Store so therefore I am "In 2 Ice"


----------



## T_MADD (Apr 23, 2010)

T is for Tim and MADD is for Madden. I screwed up on the first forum I was on and put in the underline insted of a space. I want to keep the same user name in all my forums so I kept it.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

VanRijn is the last name of Rembrandt. I am an artist and when i was playing wow i decided to do different characters that people would know it was me so I went with VanRijn VanGogh and VanEyck all famous artists with van names so people knew it was me. I chose Vanrijn cause its the one i liked the best.


----------



## 2stubs (Mar 29, 2010)

Amputated my pointer and middle finger tips on my dominant hand in a freak accident. I have since had to develop thick skin and a sense of humor, now do you get it?


----------



## ronnie19 (May 27, 2008)

My name is Ronnie im known for killing alot of deer and told a guy my buddys and i had killed 13 deer that season and somehow rumors started and the number got to 19 and that i killed all 19 of them myself so people started calling me ronnie 19 i bumped into a guy named george smith out in the florida evergades and told him my real name and he said your ronnie 19 george used to fish and film with the fisherman Roland martin so it kinda stuck so thats my nick name.


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

I worked for the power company for 20 years. We were an Electric Membership Corporation(EMC) and my call number on the radio was 686. So I am EMC686.


----------



## bennofinnigan (Jun 3, 2010)

my sons name


----------



## Game Glide (Jan 11, 2010)

*AT Name - Game Glide*

Mine is simple. 
Game Glide is the new product that we are in the process of launching.

Hopefully, sooner rather than later
:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## wildturkeync (Jan 7, 2010)

i hunt with wildturkey hunting club. in north carolina


----------



## AirRaid Shooter (Jun 6, 2010)

I used the bow I shoot since it's an awesome bow but gets no credit.


----------



## Ronintomcat (Nov 19, 2008)

Combination of names.....

Ronin - Son's name
Tom - My name
Cat - Wife's name


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

I taught fly fishing at a Boy Scout camp for 2 years and was constantly getting popped or hooked by kids on their back cast so that kind of became my nickname with some of the other staff members and what not. Also I am a Dale Jr fan ever since I got to meet him before he got into NASCAR, when I met him he was just starting to race late models so I put his number on there.

I am on a couple different forums so if you see a backcast8 or 88 then its most likely me.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

I had a bird named 'Cheerio'. He was a boy. I added the 'ette' to 'Cheerio', like 'dudette', to make it allude to a girl's name than a boy's. Didn't work, until I posted a picture of me being a girl... lol.


----------



## tagart (Apr 22, 2010)

*tagart*

I have been doing paintings and photography my whole life. The TAG is my initials for Thomas Anthony Gallovich and the ART is a very general term that covers my watercolors, acrylics, oils, photography, graphic design and web design. I have used my same logo (The Avatar) for over 20 years. It is a divi tree from the island of Bonaire NA. I still own my original website www.tagart.us but now I use my name www.tomgallovich.com  TAG


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

I live about a mile from the longest bayou in the country and the rest is me.


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

Jonny-My name is Jon.
Boy-I am 16, still kinda a boy.
Plus it is what all of my friends call me. ........maybe when I hit 18 ill change it to Jonny Man.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Meaning behind your at name!!!*

PRETTY OBVIOUS,from all the hunting i've done, all my life, i like turkey hunting the best...started turkey hunting around 1977, in northern calif....the 60 is my age............and no i don't drink beer....i like the logo......:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Hyunchback (Oct 25, 2007)

My name relates to my car. It was the first one I purchased new, a Hyundai Elantra GT, hatchback. 

(Before you bash know that Hyundai has a plant for assembling their cars in the United States. I am not supporting union jobs, but am employing Americans.)

The Hyundai hatchback. Hyunchback.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Well before i got married I use to hunt something that rhymed with wigina. J/K

Truth is my last name starts with a V and my sons name in Hunter. HunterV was already used so I switched the V to the front. vhunter was born.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

First inital & last name + dirt bike race # = *bbentley392t* :teeth:


----------



## sharp7 (May 8, 2008)

Sharp is my name and I use it on pretty much all the forums I visit. It was already taken on this forum so I added the 7 which is the number of members of my family, including my wife and I and our 5 kids.


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

My MOS in the Army was 91Bravo, which is a combat field medic.


----------



## Gopherman (Aug 13, 2008)

*Gopherman*

Got a master's from the University of Minnesota. 

Also, while standing next to my kitchen table, I was able to take 15 striped gophers in one summer with my bow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

*Most of my horsey friends know me as Too Tall...*

...but that was already taken, so I went with TTluvs2hunt. I thoroughly enjoy hunting, fishing...anything outdoors really. :RockOn:


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

I jus combined my 2 favorite animals to hunt
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Archer469 (Mar 20, 2009)

It's just my birthday added on the end of my obsession.. Yes April '69 but that's too long to type out. It's also my email address. When one girl asked me for it years ago, she took a look at what I wrote and said pervert!!! I had to pull out my drivers license to prove it to her...almost changed it then..... But naaaah lol


----------



## NGIB (Jul 7, 2010)

It's an acronym for what my wife has called me for the past 33 years:

No Good Irish Bastid...


----------



## Treestandwolf (Feb 12, 2009)

Self explanatory !

Great stories here!


----------



## turkeycallmaker (Jun 10, 2010)

http://www.lightsoutcalls.com


That's why... ; )


----------



## venisonvillain (May 29, 2010)

*name*

To a whitetail i think i would be a villain!!


----------



## WMDTalley (Jul 1, 2009)

I train the military and first responders in Weapons of Mass Destruction (WMD)/CBRNE (Chemical Biological Radiological Nuclear and Explosive)response. Talley is my last name.


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

"BRUKSHOT" was a nickname given to me many years ago by some hunting buddies. Basically, my first name is BRUK, and I guess because I shoot so much (both guns and bows), that is where the SHOT part came from. Kind of similar to buckshot I guess. Oh, and yes, I "DO" pack a pretty heavy punch! LOL!


----------



## ya_redneck (Sep 4, 2005)

*Ya_redneck*

YA....my operating initials at work(air traffic controller) and me.


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

*V*ar*M*in*T* *H*un*T*e*R* in Green Bay, but the bay got cut off as they only allow so many characters in your name


----------



## wapiti16b (Jun 23, 2009)

*Why that name ?*

:darkbeer:
wapiti = Elk , my favorite animal to hunt !
16b = New Mexico Unit 16b ( Gila Wilderness ) , my favorite unit when I still could afford Horses to pack in and out . Nothing more complicated than that !:wink:


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*the name*

i also compete and hunt with a flintlock rifle and they are called rocklockers.so rocklocker2 was a natural for me.find me as brokenarrow1945 on ebay


----------



## BHTGdogs (Mar 31, 2005)

BHTGdogs Buddy Hunter Trigger Gauge dogs after my dogs


----------



## deerman10 (Apr 2, 2010)

Love to hunt deer and as you can most likely guess. Biggest buck was a 10 pointer


----------



## Agent Mulder (May 29, 2010)

My last name is Mulder and some friends call me Fox.


----------



## SlapchopKid (Jul 8, 2010)

Simply put, I LOVE to bowhunt...

My group of bowhunters like to 3D shoot before the season starts for a couple good warm up sessions (30 target courses). We were joking around on the course and I said, "I am gonna put the SLAPCHOP on this next one!" And so the name stuck......and I am 24, technically a big kid who loves bowhunting.

Good Shootin!!
Don


----------



## rutmaster (Dec 12, 2007)

i love bowhunting and the rut and if there is one thing i strive to master it's the rut so hence the name rutmaster! i am not however implying that i am! i will be forever a student of the rut!!!!


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

KA--DOB

Got started while hunting....i would shoot a deer, call my friend(s) or son on the radio and say....KA--DOB

62 is the year i was born, hence

Kadob62


----------



## copperman (Jul 22, 2008)

mines easy involves a badge and gun!


----------



## Skoalman (Jul 14, 2010)

I love Skoal long cut straight.


----------



## frazier2019 (Jun 18, 2006)

frazier last name

2019 year i retire from the army


----------



## bubba101st (Feb 14, 2006)

Bubba, because my sister has called me that for years.

101st, The 101st airborne was the last AB unit I was assigned to in the army.


----------



## bigoleboy (Apr 19, 2009)

*bigoleboy*

Nick name givent to me by my brothers!!!


----------



## igknighted (Jan 13, 2009)

I would like to think of myself like a Knight who is Ignited....

HA HA HA HA


----------



## tbirds00 (Feb 13, 2010)

high school mascot


----------



## blitzline (Feb 11, 2010)

Im a firefighter and a blitzline is a 2 and a half inch line that we use to fight fire and it sounds cool.


----------



## chinogoose (Apr 3, 2009)

Chino is what i was called all my life and goose well i hunt them theres a bird called a chinese goose and chino means chinese in spanish.:darkbeer:


----------



## lovin' the bow (Apr 2, 2010)

*name game...*

surprised my husband with an archery elk hunt for our anniversary...and thought I'd take up the bow since I enjoy huning too...
I am now a bow addict...lovin' the bow


----------



## gatorbait811 (Mar 31, 2010)

mines pretty simple...florida GATORS baby!:darkbeer:


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

Mines not to original, but Keesey is my last name. Thats what everyone calls me by for as long as I can remember. Teachers, best friends, everyone. I hardly respond to my first name ever


----------



## Mooreski (Aug 3, 2004)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Typical171 (Feb 23, 2010)

My largest whitetail to date (hope I can change it soon to Non-Typical 398!!):whoo:


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Kinda got stuck with the title "rembrandt" early in my railroad career. Guys on the ground started calling me rembrandt because I'm an artist. The alias has been with me for 50 years.


----------



## strk3 (May 25, 2010)

*name*

ive always liked my sons baseball, he was a feshman in coll. when he tore his labrum, well end of career, so ive always kinda HONERED him with strk3


----------



## bayeux (Jan 10, 2010)

Daniel BOOM said:


> Scanning through all the names on here, you have to wonder. What made some people pick their usernames. So lets hear it folks. Whats the meaning behind your AT name, how did you come up with it, why, and whats it mean?


Bayeux came about from the Tapestry account of the Norman conquest of England, and in the coming years of occupation the feared English archer came to the pages of history.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Years ago when Michael Vick was using the alias Ron Mexico to get STD treatments I discovered my name.

They have a thing that's a Ron Mexico name generator. I typed in my real name and it came up with Robb Cayman as my "Ron Mexico name" 

Here's the link to the name generator: 

http://ronmexico.kainalopallo.com/


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I've been a hunter since I can remember (killed my 1st archery deer in 1958) & I was 55 when I logged onto a computer for the 1st time 13 1/2 years ago. ahunter55


----------



## jcnwildlifeman (Jan 23, 2009)

The initials of my name (JCN) and my career is a Wildlife Biologist (wildlifeman). :smile:


----------



## Shootemall (Feb 13, 2009)

Why shoot just one when you can Shoot em all...


----------



## 10rings (May 13, 2009)

Daniel BOOM said:


> Scanning through all the names on here, you have to wonder. What made some people pick their usernames. So lets hear it folks. Whats the meaning behind your AT name, how did you come up with it, why, and whats it mean?


i go for the 10 ring


----------



## psehunter79 (Sep 1, 2009)

Cause I hunt with a PSE and was born in '79!!


----------



## unloaded (Jan 11, 2010)

I used to be loaded all the time, quit drinking and partying in '95,

peace.
unloaded


----------



## chemoshots (Jul 21, 2010)

Dunno. It's a dumb tag that I started a long, long time ago with various websites and for the sake of simplicity, I have kept it.


----------



## groundpounder1 (Jun 28, 2010)

:sad:Been a groundpounder for 10.5 years , always been in the number 1 man in the door and always in 1st sqd . That was untill i took over wpns. sqd my last tour to iraq .


----------



## Breeze (Jun 29, 2010)

Just a nickname.


----------



## tamccain (Feb 3, 2010)

mine is kind of boring it is my first initial, my middle initial and my last name


----------



## Bowkill001 (Nov 7, 2008)

Mine is self-explanatory. Love to kill critters with my bow.


----------



## Hog Father (Apr 8, 2010)

Mine couldnt be any dumber... wish i could change it... I had just gotten back from Texas on a hog hunt... and a buddy told me about this site... never thought i would be on it for hours a day from that day forward.... I needed something in a pinch and that what happened... :thumbs_do:crybaby2:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I came up with Ignition kid by simply this
At the time I was new here on Archery Talk, I shot a Mathews Ignition and I am 15 so that would be considered a kid, so that's how Ignition kid came along and IDK why kid isn't capitalized but that's just how I typed it in.


----------



## Chip Welch (Jul 14, 2010)

Chip is a nickname that I have had since i was 10 min. old (chip off the ol'block I guess)
Welch well that is my last name. 

Not to creative I know but if I had different names for all forums and facebook ect. I would forget them all.lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

fightin gun control


----------



## 71model (Aug 4, 2009)

*71model*

One of my best ever friends Pete Bogash passed in 07, His handle on the gear page is 59model. He was the best guitarist I've ever played with, and taught me alot. I built a page for him for ppl to hear his music, he engineered all 8 songs recorded on myspace.com/petebogash.

He was born in 1959 and 59 Les Pauls are cool, I was born in 71


----------



## LoomisIMX (Jul 27, 2010)

Also been know for my custom G Loomis IMX fishing poles. Everyone I know calls me Loomis


----------



## Cybercat (Aug 4, 2003)

I chose Cybercat when I first joined AT. It is a combo of the 2 bows I owned then. My new one the Hoyt Cyberteck and the old Martin tiger. Later it is more related to how much I spend on the net prowling for information. Yes, I love cats.


----------



## oldhoyt (Mar 26, 2006)

Pretty self explanatory. Can't seem to convince myself to switch to a modern bow and continue to shoot old hoyts with fingers. Pro-vantage FPS, Spectra 500 and Medalist.


----------



## Alberta Clipper (May 1, 2010)

Just goggle it !!!:darkbeer:


----------



## 74Superlead (Jan 19, 2009)

My other hobby - music. Name describes my pampered guitar amp, a 1974 Marshall Superlead fullstack.


----------



## Igofish2 (Aug 9, 2009)

:wink:


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

All of my friends and co workers call me up when they shoot a deer and can't find it!


----------



## Big Boz (Oct 29, 2009)

Most of the boys in my family end up with the nickname Boz due to our last name. I coached my son in baseball and another player came up with the name to differentiate between me and my son. That was when they were 11. Now that they are 15, most of the boys are bigger than I am.


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

I wanted a top secret ,really cool user name. But I ended up just using my own.


----------



## hunterjake (Jan 24, 2010)

its my 2 boys names


----------



## nebo (Jan 19, 2010)

it was the name of our local Indiana chapter of the Christian Bowhunters of America.


----------



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

I am Tsimshian from Clan of the Raven on the NorthWest Coast of Canada. I am an Archery Addict. Hence "ravenbow".


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

fastnbulbous said the trouser snake


----------



## DuckDecoy (Jul 31, 2009)

I like ducks............................................next to my taters:tongue:


----------



## Tatter (Jul 21, 2010)

My friends and family call me tatter every so often since I like wearing my clothes till they have more holes than swiss cheese


----------



## squid77 (Aug 12, 2009)

"Squid" = Slang for Submariner (USS Kentucky SSBN 737(B)) 1996-2000.


----------



## RenegadeIndian (Nov 19, 2008)

i quite possibly have the most politically incorrect AT name to go with my avatar....here goes:

i am from India, a "proper" mild mannered individual that came here in 2000 to do his master's degree in chemical engineering and had the good fortune to run into John Markham, a fellow student and ardent "Southern Boy". I was raised a Hindu (yes, cows are sacred, so no moo moo meat). Since i have known Jonny Doe and gang (AKA Team S**T), i have done the following:
1. Had a steady supply of steaks and deer meat in my diet,
2. Drank beer from thursday afternoon till the saturday football game at Jordan Hare
3. Bought a Z-71 my first year 
4. Dated more women that i would like to admit on an open forum.....(i am not a man-****, please don't judge me)
5. Follow the whack a nanny every year program...with a bow....

As a result, I haven't gone "Home" in over 10 years, my fellow Indian brethren now talk to me with an "accent" and since i am Blasphemy Personified, my family has their issues with me. Now, every time someone who is, lets put it as non-Indian asks me what i am and i mention that i am Indian, the next question/statement is a resounding "What are you? Cherokee, Arapaho?? I am part 1/32 nd Indian myself."

I then have to resort to rather drastic measures of stereotyping and politely say that I am of the Dot Variety and not the Feather Variety......


So, to sum it up. I am an outcast amongst my own people and Indian.....Hence Renegade Indian.

Peace.


----------



## TN Delta 581 (Aug 23, 2009)

I am a member of Phi Delta Theta, a social fraternity at my university. Our Chapter's designation is Tennessee Delta, and i am the 581st member to be initiated, so, there you have it, TN Delta 581


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

My dad rarely referred to me by name when he was angry....only by my initials hence.."J-dubyah"...not too original but he is why I am here.


----------



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

My first name's Rob and I'm proud to be a journeyman in Ironworkers local 771 (Saskatchewan)


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

i am HUGE into diesel performance and have a cummins drag truck that runs low 10s and has a little over 1100hp at the ground hince inline6power.


----------



## EGlock86 (Aug 15, 2010)

my name is Eric Garmon and i used to be a locksmith and all of my handguns are glocks and i was born in 86 so eGLOCK or egLOCK however you want to look at it :teeth:


----------



## Greenhorn67 (Jul 25, 2008)

I am a newbie to bowhunting. This will be my 4th year into it. 
I have a few friends that got me into it and they all called me Greenhorn because I was the newest in the group. The 67 is the year I was born.


----------



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

I think it's obvious...:darkbeer:


----------



## three bucks (Aug 5, 2010)

three bucks, me and my two boys.
I wanted to include my wife and say three bucks and a doe, but it would not accept that long of a name.


----------



## IM1ACEHOLE (Aug 4, 2010)

the people who dont know me, read "im 1 ace in the hole". for the people who do ....."im 1 acehole!!" :heh:


----------



## mrbirdog (Oct 17, 2009)

always had setter birdogs since I was a kid, have three now and it used to be my ole CB handle back in the day..


----------



## billygoat1 (Jan 26, 2010)

my co-workers gave me the nickname because i don't shave my chin so my goat tee is is rather long


----------



## rrambo (Jul 6, 2010)

I just wanted a really cool, tough sounding username.... but I ended up just using my first initial, last name..:wink:


----------



## Wally6886 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wally is what all of my high school friends call me. Because in high school we had a spot back in the woods outside of town that we frequented on Friday and Saturday nights to do what all bored Wisconsin kids do. Well there's a river you have to cross to get there, and not only did I fall into that river, I fell in roughly three times. And they call me Wally because they said I looked like a walrus splashing around trying to get out. Walrus became Wally the Walrus. 

6886 was my football number forwards and backward.


----------



## woodie1976 (Dec 9, 2008)

mine is a rather long story... so i will give it to ya in the short version... Woodie is short for HollyWood... i was on tv quite a few times in the early 90's in my area for snowmobile and ice safety segments for a local news station (lame yes i know) and some of the guys in the snowmobile club i was in started calling me HollyWood for being on tv... well that stuck... one night a friend of mine got REALLLLLY drunk and started calling me Woodie... well that then stuck and its what i have been using online and is now my nickname.... 1976 is the year i was born in

SO... Woodie does NOT stand for male arousal or the character off the movie Toy Story


----------



## bubbletop123 (Aug 7, 2010)

bubbletop123= restoring a 1961 impala ss called a bubbletop


----------



## Ronintomcat (Nov 19, 2008)

Ronin - Son's first name
Tom - My First name
Cat - Short for my wife's first name (Catherine)

Ronintomcat


----------



## Marine96 (Jul 16, 2010)

I became a U.S. Marine in 1996 hence the Marine96 screen name. Parris Island 2Bn. Golf Co, Platoon 2345


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, I have one arm and I like to sling arrows!


----------



## furthark (Sep 14, 2010)

Futhark is the name of the runic alphabet used by the druids (among others). It's named after the phonemes of the first six rune names: F U Th A R K. No real reason why I started using it. It was a random piece of trivia I knew at a time when I needed a login name. Somewhere along the way I started mispronouncing it and added an extra R. lol


----------



## whizkid22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Whizkid22 - I was a finance major in college and most of my teammates were majoring in computer science. They talked me into taking a computer coding 101 course and I kinda liked it. By the next semester I got really good at it and was making some nice 'spending money' teaching them this stuff. My entire baseball team started calling me Whizkid b/c I picked up on it so quick. 22 was my number.


----------



## Nighttrout (Aug 19, 2007)

When I am not shooting a bow. I fish for Trout at night with a fly rod so nighttrout.


----------



## poles93 (May 16, 2010)

*Its my porn name! No its part of my last name my college buddies used to call me and my old badge number.*


----------



## Monsterbuck48 (Sep 26, 2010)

i like hunting monster bucks..if i could ever see the big boys.lmao.. and i love nascar and the 48 lowes car is where its at.go JJ


----------



## nightcrawler (Sep 21, 2006)

Mine is the name across the back of my bowfishing boat.


----------



## guido316 (May 4, 2010)

Guido was a nick name given to me by my Instructor buddies because I came from an Italian neighborhood in NY, 316 is the first three numbers of my old AFSC. Avatar is my Potes pin for 2009.


----------



## sweetmeat (Jul 29, 2010)

sweetmeat....well i like backstrap... which i call the "sweetmeat."


----------



## Bow1 (Sep 14, 2004)

My favorite hobby is archery, and I love bows, so back when flea-bay started that was my handle on there (bow1), so I just took it on here as well.


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

I work on Apache Helicopters...AH-64D Longbows


----------



## TheAngryArcher (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm just mad, they don't make medication strong enough for me!:angry:


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I needed a bow:sad: And Im still looking


----------



## xshot1 (Apr 22, 2009)

last name is Mulligan = golf term xtra shot = xshot


----------



## bmxrider11976 (Aug 28, 2010)

its my email name from when i was fifteen :darkbeer:


----------



## RECON RON (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm a Marine and my first name is Ron and it just sounds cool!


----------



## zhang85 (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, 85 is the year I was born, and "zhang" refers to a Chinese martial art called Baguazhang that I took for awhile. I'm not Chinese though


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, I always try to go by Bryan88, because its easy to remember and Im a Dale Jr fan, but it wasnt available, so why not go by what I hunt mixed with my name.


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

I used to race motocross and my number was 394


----------



## shoothathang (Sep 21, 2010)

shoot that thang.drop the extra "T"s and make one word out of it


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll be bowhunting till the day they put me in the ground.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

One day my 19 year old daughter was chastizing me for something as a joke. She shook her finger at me and said, "Bad Daddy" go to your room you're grounded. It stuck with the family so I used it as my AT name.


----------



## coyote1664 (Apr 24, 2010)

love to hunt coyotes, and at 16 i drove a 64 1/2 mustang so 1664


----------



## pvoltmer (Aug 5, 2010)

My first name starts with the letter "P" and my last name is "voltmer"...easy


----------



## Death Blow (Sep 3, 2007)

Image Comics, 
Member of Team 7. 

Death Blow.


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

My name is Poe and I love everything outdoors!!


----------



## hunting417 (Nov 13, 2010)

can anyone tell me where i can find a 30" right hand cam for a mathews mq32 please email [email protected] i have a 28 and a 29" available , but i need a 30" thanks bob


----------



## littlefletch (May 4, 2010)

My grandpa's nickname is Fletch, and since I am his oldest grandson and he had no sons people started calling me Little Fletch.


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

I used to rome from state to state and being in the military around the world, so Drifter is my user name for most of my accounts...


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

I studied Wizzardry at Hogwarts and Was struck by lightning in the Shire and my hair turned white.:wink:


----------



## desertfox223 (Oct 3, 2010)

I live in the desert, I also like to play the occasional shooter videogame. The first I got into was a World war 2 game. It was a historical refrence initially, Rommel was called the desertfox. The 223 is a caliber of a gun.


----------



## coaldigger (Sep 15, 2009)

Coaldigger.....I'm a Coal miner here in S.E. Ky. Here is a pic of me under ground....to give you an idea, I'm 6'1" & in this Pic I weighed 225 (I'm down to 195lbs now)


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Mine is pretty simple, really. I'm German, Irish and Scottish, and my grandmother makes sure we don't forget our Scottish/Celtic heritage (she's the matriarch of our extended family, and my dad is the oldest of 8 kids). Roos is our last name, but even the German side of me is of Celtic origin. As for the clan part...









My wife and I are expecting son #7 in January.


----------



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

I am Tsimshian from the Clan of the Raven on the NorthWest Coast of Canada. The Bow is a huge part of my life.


----------



## Speed2Max (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm always trying to get the maximum speed out of any bow/arrow I shoot...


----------



## hunting417 (Nov 13, 2010)

I've been hunting so long, and now my son and grandson , have the same hunting ambition, if not more. So hunting is the my game 4/17 you figure that one out, good hunting all. "be safe"


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

I was a niper for 12 years in the Army and my name is Jim


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

Time to go to bed, i mean sniper


----------



## OHhunterIO (Dec 8, 2009)

Im from O-H-I-O (go bucks) and looovvee hunting.


----------



## nref55 (Jul 24, 2010)

mine is just the first four letters of my name backwards pluss 55 fern= nref


----------



## brudawg (Jul 30, 2009)

First day in the Bellingham Fire Dept Academy back in 1998 when I started, a classmate called me that and it kind of stuck. Combo of the first part of my last name, "Bru", and "dawg". I thought why not use it for my chat forum name.

Kurt


----------



## millipede (Nov 15, 2010)

"Dungbeetle" was taken.


----------



## silentdeathtx4 (Aug 2, 2010)

when I joined I was shooting a pearson tx4. And the deer never hear me when I kill them, so silentdeathtx4.


----------



## northern rednek (Oct 24, 2008)

I live in Canada and can answer that I am guilty of some things that Geff Foxworthy say's qualifies you as a rednek.


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

My parents gave it to me...


----------



## rebelfan10 (Feb 13, 2010)

Go ole miss!


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

Ahh, Daniel BOOM. One day he was new to archery and introducing himself, 2 weeks later he was giving advice on broadhead selection, strings and cables, how to beat target panic and the benefits of BT releases vs. triggers.


----------



## 101 airborne (Dec 3, 2014)

101st Airborne Div ,RVN 68/69 ,Au Shau Valley


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

Very simple my first initial I for Isaac and Clark my last name! Not profound I know. Lol


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

When I first started on forums back in the mid 90's I was a speed freak. I was originally 350 fps because that was a goal. When the BK2 came out in '00 and was shooting 350 fps and a few others started using usernames that were similar I jumped it up to 500 fps.


----------



## MountieHunter (Jul 21, 2016)

From Morgantown WV, so Im a big Mountaineer fan. Also a fan of hunting. Mountiehunter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyRobinHood (May 27, 2003)

My name is Robin, I am a lady and I love archery thus: LadyRobinHood


----------



## papachuby (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a beagle named Chuby and I'm his papa.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Flints (Nov 3, 2006)

*Two Flints Username Origin*

Hello,

Upon returning from Vietnam, I was itching to buy a hunting rifle. After all the automatic weapons I experienced over THERE, I settled on a flintlock rifle, purchased at a local shop in Massachusetts called the "Hunter's Rendezvous". It was and still is a tack driver and it was made by Jack Garner, former owner of TVM. 

So now I had to develop my persona of a Mountain Man. One evening I was watching a movie, "Man in the Wilderness" and during one scene, a mountain man was building a fire to cook his meal. He took out his flint knife and used it to produce sparks that gave him the fire he needed.

Well, I decided I had to have a flint knife. Checking through ads in my Muzzleloading Magazine I found a knife maker in Arizona (I think) contacted him and he agreed to make a flint knife using my measurements.

When I received the flint knife, I liked it so much I ordered a second one. Later, when I showed the knifes to a friend of mine, he was impressed and said, Wow, two flint knives! His words stayed with me, and I liked the comment so much that it became my Mountain Man name - "Two Flints". 

Here are the knives that started it all for me:


----------



## gunfighter48 (Sep 17, 2017)

I was born in 1948 and grew up in the 50s with all the cowboy shows on TV. I was the fastest draw with toy six guns in my neighborhood. I also did Cowboy Action Shooting for 8 years. Nothing better for a 50's kid than playing cowboys with real 45 Long Colt six guns!!! I loved the target shoot but my back gave out so had to give it up. So gunfighter48 was an easy pick.


----------



## Njdeerhunter76 (Jan 10, 2018)

NJ - where I live
Deerhunter - what I live for
76 - year I was born
My pic is an International Union of Operating Engineers, Local 825 steam gauge - what I do for work.


----------



## tibbes (Feb 12, 2013)

Pet name that my grandmother gave me! My real name is Chris...


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

I operate a John Deere 310sg backhoe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Got a scholarship to play baseball at Michigan State University. In the fall my roomy (1st baseman) and I would ask coach if we could skip fall practice to go duck hunting. Whenever we went, the next day he'd ask, "Hey mallardbreath, did you shoot any ducks?". So there you have it.


----------



## BuLzEyE (May 22, 2002)

when i was 14 or 15 i had a doe about 15 yards away. all I could see was her head. sat there for what seemed like a day waiting for a chance to draw. she finally turned away and I drew back and she looked back at me. tried to hit her between the eyes and shot over her by about 2 inches or so and pasted this little tiny sapling. My dad's buddies at hunting camp started calling me bullseye and it stuck with them for years. started using it as a Username on all the forums i visit.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

It is me............


----------



## Ernst.S.Blofeld (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm British and I like James Bond movies.


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 8, 2013)

Some days I shoot like I’m all Thumbs


----------



## AntlerCRAZED (Oct 12, 2009)

I like big racks


----------



## StuartEL (Sep 10, 2017)

NE1C_my_arrow said:


> Mine's pretty self explainatory... :tongue:
> 
> It's the question I ask the most at the 3D courses.... From behind the target, of course. :darkbeer:
> 
> ...


Hysterical!


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm born and raised in Hermosa Beach (Hb)
My name is Dane (HbDane)


----------



## Hotwheels09 (Nov 23, 2017)

Nickname given to me by my teammates at hockey 

Used to be fast but then I got married, had kids, waist line exploded, and now I no longer play hockey haha


----------



## AnAverageJack (Jul 16, 2015)

Went to make an AOL IM username in middle school and AnAverageJoe was already taken. Haha! Swap the name and the rest is history.


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

I was really drunk when I decided to make my username and that's the best I could come up with at the time. Looking back now that I am more mature, I wish I hadn't of done it


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

Sambone was my nickname from elementary school... My true name is just bone


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Survivalist Dave. Many years doing survival. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

I used to read a lot of Louis La'mour books. Talon was a character in one of those books and so my nickname was born!


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Intials and badge number


----------



## Audiblebus (Jul 5, 2017)

I have absolutely no idea...


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

When I started AT I had a newborn son and he never stop crying. I sit him on my lap and browse AT.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

I’m old......


----------



## tommygoodtimes (Aug 28, 2016)

My last name means good times in Italian.


----------



## Snowtop (Sep 26, 2017)

Full head of platinum hair. Started turning at 19 y/o. Snowtop sounds better than opossum blonde. Plus I grew up in South Florida, now I live in the mountains of TN and love snow!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 8, 2016)

The first forum I joined back in '04 was a cycling site. At that point I was working for a cyclocross (CX) team...it's my screenname on every forum I've joined since. You can tell creativity is definitely not my strong point.


----------



## Lucky_sometimes (Jan 8, 2018)

Occasionally I get lucky, so lucky_sometimes


----------



## KevinRR (Mar 7, 2018)

Name and RR = first liter bike that I purchase was a CBR1000RR.


----------



## ttjr (Mar 23, 2013)

My initials and they are my father’s initials. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldogge15 (Sep 9, 2016)

I have Olde English Bulldogge's & 15 is my old sports #


----------



## CobiaonTower (Oct 15, 2017)

Sight Fishing cobia on the cobia tower on my boat in Chesapeake bay and va beach is a passion


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Snowtop said:


> Full head of platinum hair. Started turning at 19 y/o. Snowtop sounds better than opossum blonde. Plus I grew up in South Florida, now I live in the mountains of TN and love snow!


LOL I know the feeling I started to get grey hair at 9 my mum had a brother than went total grey at 27 ( I never meet him)


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Used to be ShootingBlind, but then another AT member chose the name ShootngBlind [sorry, but still think it was a jerk move] so admins helped me by changing it to "TheBlindArcher" I really didn't intend the quotes to be in there, but in my email to admins I put the name in quotes so they knew exactly what I wanted and I got exactly what I wrote... I was just so thankful they could and did change it for me I kept the quotes. 

Oh, both names reference my blindness, nothing to do with hunting blinds.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

KevinRR said:


> Name and RR = first liter bike that I purchase was a CBR1000RR.


Nice bike! And you obviously survived it! My bro had a 929 and I had a VTR 1000. Bike went bye, bye after the 3rd kid was born.


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

John D. Cooper = cooperjd. i'm super creative.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Born to chase Bucks and Bass Fish.......


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

Set of skis standing in the corner in office...Rossignol 9s
lack of creativity here for sure


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

What I used to do.


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

I shoot hogs at night using night vision and thermal optics so my name is Nightvision.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

I just decided on a corny name. No real meaning.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

I love hunting Roosevelt elk.....


----------



## shabbos1 (Jul 28, 2017)

Big Lebowski reference.


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

At the time it was the favorite bow that I had shot Bear Gameover and 6 is my lucky/favorite number. I always liked the name of the bow also because when ever she shot at a live animal it was gameover.


----------



## soldierarcher (Feb 17, 2015)

Served in the Army for 7 1/2 years. Have shot a bow since I was 9 or 10. Just a combination of the two trying to get a unique username.


----------



## TyT10 (Jul 28, 2016)

First name is Ty - last name starts with T - Always wore #10 playing sports. TyT10 sounds like Titan if you say it fast. Always sometimes remember the titans.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Daniel BOOM said:


> Yours is one i've wondered about hehe.
> Might as well fess up mine.
> 
> Before I even had plans to join AT, I had been lurking on the forums. One day I saw a post by Daniel Boone, but I accidentally misread his name as "Daniel Boom" and then I laughed for about 10 mins because I thought it was a funny play on the Daniel Boone name. Then when I looked again I saw it actually did say Daniel Boone, so I got mad and while on the way to work later that day I thought to myself "That name was to funny not to be real, later I will make that into an AT name." So there, I ended all speculation about people who think I enjoy blowing stuff up.


Here is an outspoken, M4L member who did go boom....


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

I like to shoot Bambi , spots give you something to aim at


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carpfisher3 (Dec 17, 2017)

Bottom sucking Scavenger Fish!


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

My nickname was Maddog a long time ago and now I'm an eye doctor...hence the 20/20. It was a funny play on words and it just stuck.


----------



## Omen5 (Dec 12, 2015)

Real name is Damian. Father in law called me Omen 5 when my now wife introduced me first time. Just kinda stuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brettbrett (Mar 25, 2017)

when i first started dating my wife she told me i made her heart go brett brett ,brett brett i laughed me arse off and her friends started calling me that so i used it lol


----------



## Snowtop (Sep 26, 2017)

I was almost totally platinum (grey) at my 10 year reunion. My football coach just had to make fun of it. I've had women ask what color I dye my hair. Wife thinks it's funny!


----------



## 67X (Feb 18, 2018)

6 = The number of man
7 = Completion or perfection
X = The Christ Jesus.


----------



## hunter9264 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hunting has been a part of me all my life. Hunter is a common user name so add some numbers to the end.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, I sell toilet paper. Nahhhhhhhhh.............. just kidding.

Think "punching the trigger," or "locking up," or, "shaking at full draw," or..... well, you get the picture. :wink:


----------



## ESSEJ (Sep 22, 2015)

I’m just backwards..... I guess. Lol


----------



## Aluminum13 (Aug 18, 2017)

As working as a machinist for many years I like Aluminum and did a lot of work with it so...
Aluminum and 13 is it's number on the periodic table.


----------



## klukdog (Sep 12, 2017)

Pretty simple ... Klukan is my last name...often it's klukdog17 because 17 is my favorite number. Worn by my favorite baseball player...Keith Hernandez


----------



## jetech (Oct 14, 2010)

Worked on heavy jets my entire career, first military then commercial.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

The bow company I shot then and the year I joined


----------



## camaro3rdgen (Apr 27, 2014)

I've owned a third generation Camaro for a long time.


----------



## TD2821 (Apr 3, 2017)

Many times I use my Top Dragster competition number as a forum username.


----------



## BaseHunter (Sep 2, 2017)

I primarily hunt military bases.


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

Most of them are easy to find!



BaseHunter said:


> I primarily hunt military bases.


----------



## mlak27 (May 12, 2017)

Mario Lemeiux and Alexis Kovalev were fun players to watch. 27 was my number.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mod-it (Apr 19, 2016)

The first forum I started using was a snowmobile forum. Since I like to mod(ify) my sleds rather than leave them stock, I chose mod-it and have just always used it for all other forums.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

I bowhunt, and my German Shorthair Pointers name at the time was Mitch! He's been gone for a few years now.


----------



## elkmagnet (Feb 19, 2007)

My elk hunting friends started calling me elkmagnet after several successful hunting trips, it stuck.


----------



## Beartraxx (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm an avid fisherman, used to do a lot of hard partying in my younger days and am the owner of a heavy petting zoo.


----------



## Crabtree11 (Dec 4, 2016)

My last name!


----------



## JoeBear1958 (Feb 21, 2018)

My wife has called me her joebear since we started dating. Joe is my name and born in 1958. Even grandkids call me JoeBear instead of grandpa. Not a big hairy guy just cuddly she says.


----------



## Kaibab270 (Oct 15, 2018)

Kaibab national forest is my favorite hunting area and 270 win is my deer caliber if it ain't an arrow

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TsavoCreek (Jan 24, 2006)

It's a name I gave to an area in the mountains of eastern Arizona (not its right name, don't know if it has one) but the place is pretty damn special, especially to me. Lots of game. Lots of memories too...


----------



## slicktrickuser1 (Jul 1, 2011)

A 20 year old who shot slicktrick heads and a severe lack of creativity. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

It was the name of my hunting bow when I joined the forum, Hoyt Enticer.


----------



## Farcanal (Dec 13, 2018)

I tried about 4 different names and they were taken snd I thought to meself “far canal” this is difficult


----------



## 50bmgshooter (Mar 25, 2019)

I like shooting 50 BMGs


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

Why hide who your are


----------



## ForestPhantom (Aug 22, 2007)

My name is TJ and I’m in love with my switchback xt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

I started a business shooting hogs at night using night vision equipment. Have since changed over to thermal.


----------



## Swampwise (Sep 2, 2015)

When I was young and a little wild I came up with a camping trip where we canoed into the swamp and stayed a few days after visiting a couple of cow fields for some items that facilitated us becoming "swampwise", or so we thought. The name stuck and so did the camping trips but the trips to the cow fields phased out the wiser we became, those were some crazy times.


----------



## Katrocc (Mar 18, 2019)

Every name I tried was taken. So I took part of my first and last name.


----------



## Lucky_sometimes (Jan 8, 2018)

My hunting partner says I have stupid luck, either stupid bad or stupid good. For example, there's a honey hole on one of the properties we hunt, it sits in a depression and the deer gravitate to it. Last three times I've sat it 7 deer showed up at once. But they were at 80-100 yards every time. So I just had to sit there and watch them for hours as they munched away. Or the time a buck curled up at the base of the tree I was sitting in in the pouring rain but well before shooting light. Could just see his head gear. He got up and moved away shortly before shooting light.


----------



## Mojohand (Oct 28, 2018)

You’ll have to delve into Blues legend and mythology (and a bit of Voodoo) to understand Mojohand (watch the movie Crossroads).

Related to my first love: playing guitar.


----------



## Kurtislowe68 (Nov 14, 2012)

My name is Kurt, a buddy in high school once called me Kurtis Lowe after the Lynard Skynard song and it just stuck from there. And my high school football jersey was 68.


----------



## Semperfisurveyo (Feb 24, 2019)

Marine combat veteran turned Land Surveyor - apparently too long for the “r” at the end, lol


----------



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

Always looking for that one buck haven't found him yet, when I do, I don't know what my AT handle will be, cross that bridge when I get there

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

I am old


----------



## JPiniewski (Dec 7, 2002)

My name is John Piniewski and I do not have all that much of an imagination.


----------



## tom brower (Jan 14, 2019)

Retired from 50 years of hard work.
gonna make archers out of grandkids.


----------



## Methodman (Feb 15, 2015)

Owned a Bear "Method" when I joined. From there it became a cartoon off the rapper "Methodman,". who spoofed his name from an old martial arts film.


----------



## 918OKIE (Mar 2, 2019)

The northeast comer of Oklahoma where I am from !! BOOMER


----------



## MushroomBum (Mar 25, 2019)

I eat a lot of mushrooms


----------



## keepnitgreen (Feb 28, 2012)

Formerly a Golf Course Superintendent, now a Parks Manager...I keep things green


----------



## Snertsky (Apr 3, 2019)

Term my brothers and I called each other when we were young. Made up word that's now my go to forum name.


----------



## Rem788fan (Sep 19, 2018)

remington 788, my favorite rifle. not very expensive and deadly accurate.


----------



## Ranger0889 (Mar 23, 2012)

Graduated U.S. Army Ranger School class 08 in 1989


----------



## rocks66ss (Jul 29, 2014)

My name is Rocky and I have a 1966 Chevelle SS


Rocky


----------



## hvystinger (Sep 30, 2013)

Was stinger crew member in the army assigned to a tank battlion. We operated M113 apc's. They called us heavy stingers.


----------



## SlickShot (Feb 20, 2019)

From my days when I served a tour of duty in Vietnam, 67-68 during the Tet Offensive near the DMZ...enough said....


----------



## NeckedLeg (Feb 7, 2019)

2 reasons: I wear shorts almost year around and I Used to duck hunt a lot before I got smart.  Was always looking for the jewelry on the legs but most all of them were usually naked legs. Being from Arkansas we don't always pronounce words correctly, so nekid leg or necked leg, and not nect leg. lol


----------



## chinewalk (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm an old high performance outboard driver. Still have a 100+ mph rig that can keep things exciting. Getting too old to risk getting spit out though, things sure don't heal like they used to.


----------



## Daddymac (Oct 27, 2014)

It's what my grandchildren call me, and now, so do all of my immediate family members.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Names Robert. One of my favorite books was Spartacus. Robspartacus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Registered User (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm a registered user here.....

Every name I've ever used on forums over the last 15 years or so were unavailable. Seen Registered User under everyone's name so thought I'd try it.


----------



## geargrinder (Aug 10, 2016)

An old trucker taught me how to drive. His favorite saying was, "If you can't find it, grind it."


----------



## reverendherring (Nov 2, 2011)

A old(ish) Finnish tv-show character called Pastori Silli (Reverend Herring).


----------



## Anchor Zero Six (Nov 29, 2010)

"Anchored Up" (Promoted to Chief Petty Officer) in 2006 so Anchor Zero Six


----------



## papachuby (Nov 19, 2008)

My dog in my Avatar was named Chuby and I was his papa......miss that dog

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillsdweller605 (Sep 25, 2015)

I spend a lot of time up in the beautiful black hills of South Dakota,area code (605). So there you have it hills dwellers 605 !!!


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Name is kris
And 10 years ago I was really good at musky fishing, was even in muskyhunter magazine.


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

I live in the heart of Ky's bourbon belt, Jim Beam, Barton's, Makers Mark, Heaven Hill, Four Roses, I actually don't drink much at all .


----------



## KnarfEK (Dec 22, 2019)

Too many Franks already


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

State I grew up in and my nickname way back when, I guess if I was going to updated it I should be MN.Walleye (you shoot one wall at the indoor state championship and you get that nickname...)


----------



## NaterWI (Aug 26, 2017)

Name and State.


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE (Oct 20, 2010)

Joined this site in 2010. Huntfromabove is basically hunting in a treestand. 2013 rolls around and hawk tree stands used the slogan “Hunt from above”. Obviously someone from hawk saw my username here! Haha


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I started hunting as a kid so been hunting most of my life, thus Ahunter & I signed onto a computer at age 55 thus ahunter55.


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

My first bow is a Mandarin Duck Phantom and I just wanted something lame for a user name...So I used part of my bow's name.


----------



## cheapbear (Oct 27, 2015)

Started off with a "cheap" bear bow 28 years ago. Lol


----------



## Hampton3 (Dec 6, 2018)

I was in a Hampton Inn when I signed up. Hampton was taken.  Turns out their last post was in 2009. They have 2 post total. Mods, can I take their user name? Pleeeeease!


----------



## Je942010 (Dec 29, 2015)

My initial ,my wife's initial and our wedding anniversary Joe, Elisa 9/4/2010

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## not on the rug (Oct 31, 2011)

Can't believe I never posted on this one before.

"Not on the rug, man..." 

https://youtu.be/r9twTtXkQNA


----------



## MR_Whitetail (Aug 2, 2018)

MR: my initials
Whitetail: my game of choice! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## Simplestman84 (Oct 22, 2019)

not on the rug said:


> Can't believe I never posted on this one before.
> 
> "Not on the rug, man..."
> 
> https://youtu.be/r9twTtXkQNA


 Nice! They took my credence tapes man! I’ve had a bad day and I hate the F’ing Eagles!!!


----------



## HoytHunterRX3 (May 18, 2019)

Mine is pretty self explanatory. Basically i can never sell my RX3. That's okay though. I love that bow. I am getting an RX4 too though


----------



## mathews3 (Jun 25, 2017)

My first bow and the bow I killed my first archery buck with was my dads hand-me-down Mathews MQ1. Still have but have owned pretty much every brand since then. Ironically Mathews is the least of my favorite the past few years. My baseball number was also 3


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Beastofeast= mountaineers= WV


----------



## bbank3208 (Oct 17, 2017)

First letter First name and last name followed by the famous 3208 caterpillar engine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I used to fly remote control helicopters. The fury 90 was one of my favorites.


----------



## deadturkey (Mar 19, 2016)

Well let's see.....

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daver36 (Feb 2, 2018)

Name, hockey number


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

My first forum was a muzzleloader forum. I’ve used ramrod since on all forums


----------



## The Bull Moose (Jul 18, 2016)

Name of the great conservationist and President Teddy Rosevelts party when he broke away from the Republicans.


----------



## ryandurr84 (Dec 27, 2019)

my callsign


----------



## Browntown (Oct 27, 2018)

High school nickname along with various others...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Druggist50 (Nov 23, 2019)

Druggist: my profession and a lot more fun to say than pharmacist
50: college hoops number 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gatorwhips (Apr 14, 2018)

I make custom bull whips, cow whips, and stock whips. The name of my little side business is Gator Whips. I’m a Florida Cracker and have a degree from University of Florida. Go Gators!


----------



## reeltime (Jan 20, 2011)

Name of my fishing boat which I enjoy also.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Daniel BOOM said:


> Yours is one i've wondered about hehe.
> Might as well fess up mine.
> 
> Before I even had plans to join AT, I had been lurking on the forums. One day I saw a post by Daniel Boone, but I accidentally misread his name as "Daniel Boom" and then I laughed for about 10 mins because I thought it was a funny play on the Daniel Boone name. Then when I looked again I saw it actually did say Daniel Boone, so I got mad and while on the way to work later that day I thought to myself "That name was to funny not to be real, later I will make that into an AT name." So there, I ended all speculation about people who think I enjoy blowing stuff up.


Man this guy was a mouthful back in the day....


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

I work for Ford Motor Co. for 31 years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patleo (Dec 29, 2019)

first and last name abrev


----------



## MathewsOnly1999 (Nov 21, 2019)

I only shoot Mathews. Nothing else


----------



## Peacemakr45 (Feb 18, 2019)

my first online persona based on what my role in life has been. 45 so the name can be misconstrued as the 1873 Colt Single Action Army. The Peacemkr persona has been online longer than many users have been alive. It started in 1985.


----------



## Bearbrian (Sep 9, 2016)

My name is Brian. I shoot bear bows


----------



## hunter11 (Dec 16, 2007)

Hunter is pretty obvious and 11 refers to the 11 ring I’m trying to hopefully hit in 3D shoots.


----------



## Usmc0861 (Oct 10, 2019)

Former Marine + MOS#

Scout observer/fire support man


----------



## Coldbore_13 (Dec 28, 2019)

Coldbore shot out of a rifle... Coldbore was already taken so 13 was one of my first sports number given to me by a coach. I asked for 14 but he said you’re a nightmare for the other team so I’m giving you the number 13.


----------

